# Come immaginate gli altri utenti?



## Spider (24 Gennaio 2014)

...e dopo " il pensare"... buttiamoci  "nell' immaginare".
è chiaro che quando ti relazioni con qualcuno, sia solo a parole scritte e buttate al vento,
devi per forza di cose immaginarlo l'altro.
siamo fatti cosi, il nostro limite.
come immaginate fisicamente gli altri?

*BarbY:
*io lo immagino con una panza enorme, seduto davanti al PC, capellli cortissimi e bianchi,
la maglietta bianca e stretta più del dovuto.
sulla 60 d'anni... ovvio un gran letterato, occhiali tondi da registro, niente orpelli.
pantaloni larghi d'estate perchè gli si arrossa l'interno coscia,
 un ventilatore sempre acceso a fargli compagnia.
single per scelta, per casualità.
In fondo sa che la vita poteva andargli meglio...

*Sienne:*
alta tra il metro e cinquanta e il sessanta. tutta proporzionata, fianchi stretti,
 bel culo, bel seno sodo.
capelli ricci ma se li stira spesso.
carnagione scura, abbronzata naturalmente.
veste attillata.
una specie di Kilie Minogue, ( si scrive cosi)?
l'italiano un problema, ma tanta voglia d'imparare...
...borsellino per gli spiccioli nella borsa, sempre.

*Tuba:
*veste ancora con il giubbottino in pelle, molto casual, anche se in effetti non dovrebbe.
sui 45 anni, portati bene, la pancetta cazzo!
 la chierica e la calvizie precoce hanno fatto scempio.
moro brizzolato.
naso stretto, aquilino.
pelosetto e con un leggero problema di ipersudorazione.
un poco basso, se fosse stato più alto...
lo dice sempre la sua donna. (quale)?
vispo e attento, non perde occasione.


----------



## Tubarao (24 Gennaio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> *Tuba:
> *veste ancora con il giubbottino in pelle, molto casual, anche se in effetti non dovrebbe.
> sui 45 anni, portati bene, anche se la chierica e la calvizie precoce hanno fatto scempio.
> moro brizzolato.
> ...


Ci hai preso quasi su tutto.
Un anno in meno. 
Mi pettino col Mach 3 a giorni alterni.
Non altissimo ma neanche un nano: 1,69 ben portati.
Costretto, o quasi, alla giacca e cravatta 5 giorni su sette, voglio vedere che non mi metto i jeans sabato e domenica.


----------



## Spider (24 Gennaio 2014)

*SIMY:
*un jeans e una maglietta... capelli ricci sulle spalle, molto naturali e castani.
una sciarpetta al collo quando fa freddo,
cinte belle e vistose a segnare un vitino stretto stretto.
tacchi si, ma molto comodi e mai troppo eleganti.
basta poco, pochissimo per essere abbronzata.


----------



## Spider (24 Gennaio 2014)

*QUINTINA:*
una che odia le gonne a priori.
neanche morta.
conserva nell'armadio ancora quel jeans di venti anni fa.
e sa che potrebbe ancora stargli.
Piccola ma non piccolissima.
le mani lunghe e nervose.
pochi anelli, e non mette orecchini.
con un gran bel sorriso, che arriva fino agli occhi grandi e chiari.


----------



## Fantastica (24 Gennaio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> *Sienne:*
> alta tra il metro e cinquanta e il sessanta. tutta proporzionata, fianchi stretti,
> bel culo, bel seno sodo.
> capelli ricci ma se li stira spesso.
> ...


La immagino ESATTAMENTE  come la immagini tu. :smile:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (24 Gennaio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> *QUINTINA:*
> una che odia le gonne a priori.
> neanche morta.
> conserva nell'armadio ancora quel jeans di venti anni fa.
> ...



In effetti le gonne le metto poco, però metto spesso i vestiti
conservo nell'armadio un sacco di cose di 20 anni fa! Vero!
1,65 ma ho sempre tacchi 8
Mani distrutte ( me le mangio per lo stress)
4 anelli
orecchini semplici, non pendenti, oro bianco e diamantino, non li cambio da 14 anni
il sorriso in effetti é il mio punto forte, però gli occhi sono scuri




SPIDER
ti immagino come un figone, palestrato, alto, capelli corti e pacco grosso (l'ultima non vale, lo so, lo dici sempre tu!)


----------



## Tubarao (24 Gennaio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> In effetti le gonne le metto poco, però metto spesso i vestiti
> conservo nell'armadio un sacco di cose di 20 anni fa! Vero!
> 1,65 ma ho sempre tacchi 8
> Mani distrutte ( me le mangio per lo stress)
> ...


Si vabbè, manca una dei tratti fondamentali


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (24 Gennaio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Si vabbè, manca una dei tratti fondamentali



Le tette?


----------



## Rabarbaro (24 Gennaio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> *BarbY:
> *io lo immagino con una panza enorme, seduto davanti al PC, capellli cortissimi e bianchi,
> la maglietta bianca e stretta più del dovuto.
> sulla 60 d'anni... ovvio un gran letterato, occhiali tondi da registro, niente orpelli.
> ...


Per la pancia ci stiamo lavorando, per l'oculista ho ancora 10/10 e, più o meno, la metà degli anni che hai detto.
Però hai ragione sull'interno coscia.


----------



## Tubarao (24 Gennaio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Le tette?


No. La Katana.


----------



## Leda (24 Gennaio 2014)

Posso essere brutalmente sincera?
Non me li immagino, gli altri utenti, nel senso che sono talmente disinteressata a quell'aspetto che non mi si attiva la fantasia.
Per me sono dei generatori e contenitori di pensieri. Il modo di pensare e i contenuti mi interessano, e per quelli non è necessario ipotizzare una forma.


----------



## Principessa (24 Gennaio 2014)

L'avevo già aperto io tempo fa un 3d uguale. 
Dirò la mia.


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Gennaio 2014)

Leda ha detto:


> Posso essere brutalmente sincera?
> Non me li immagino, gli altri utenti, nel senso che sono talmente disinteressata a quell'aspetto che non mi si attiva la fantasia.
> *Per me sono dei generatori e contenitori di pensieri.* Il modo di pensare e i contenuti mi interessano, e per quelli non è necessario ipotizzare una forma.


Ottimista.


----------



## scrittore (24 Gennaio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> ...e dopo " il pensare"... buttiamoci  "nell' immaginare".
> è chiaro che quando ti relazioni con qualcuno, sia solo a parole scritte e buttate al vento,
> devi per forza di cose immaginarlo l'altro.
> siamo fatti cosi, il nostro limite.
> ...


Spider caro...
tu mi ricordi tanto un "amico di blog" quando anni fa tenevo un blog su splinder  
il suo nik era Ragno.. ha un ragno tatuato dietro la schiena...
quindi, se sei tu rifatti vivo perchè mi piacevano tanto le chiacchierate che ci si faceva in chat o tra i vari commenti dei miei post ;-)


----------



## disincantata (24 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ottimista.



Tu pessimista.


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Gennaio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Tu pessimista.


Realista.


----------



## disincantata (24 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Realista.



Però lo pensi di molti di noi, non di te, di la verità, ti senti superiore ai più!

MAGARI lo sei davvero ma questo è un forum, a parte certi cretini che si presentano da soli per il resto non è facile capirsi a distanza e senza essersi mai visti.


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Gennaio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Però lo pensi di molti di noi, non di te, di la verità, ti senti superiore ai più!
> 
> MAGARI lo sei davvero ma questo è un forum, a parte certi cretini che si presentano da soli per il resto non è facile capirsi a distanza e senza essersi mai visti.


Ma spesso che ci sia una distanza fisica è pure meglio, ti dirò.


----------



## Leda (24 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ottimista.





disincantata ha detto:


> Tu pessimista.





Joey Blow ha detto:


> Realista.


Realista penso di esserlo anch'io, JB.
Un pensiero comunque c'è.
Se è scialbo, banale, confuso potrà non essermi utile, ma comunque c'è. 
Qualche zucca apparentemente disabitata qui dentro c'è e in quel caso passo oltre, ma devo ammettere che il numero di utenti che salto a pie' pari è basso.

EDIT
Comunque sono OT, quindi mi scuso con il ragnetto e mi defilo. _Au revoir_!


----------



## danielacala (24 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma spesso che ci sia una distanza fisica è pure meglio, ti dirò.


Le persone che si piacciono  PRiMA virtualmente
generalmente secondo le statistiche
hanno maggiori possibilità di creare
rapporti duraturi.


----------



## sienne (24 Gennaio 2014)

Ciao

quello che a me piace del virtuale 
è proprio il tocco e gioco delle parole,
o del pensiero ... nel reale, ci vuole 
più tempo per giungerci ... 

comunque, credo di essere abbastanza 
realista come anche ottimista ... certo.

@ Leda
è un gioco. anche simpatico. non riesco neanche io realmente 
a immaginarmi qualcuno. poi cambiano di continuo
nel mio immaginario ... sono più onde di colori ... e sensazioni. 


sienne


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Gennaio 2014)

danielacala ha detto:


> Le persone che si piacciono PRiMA virtualmente
> generalmente secondo le statistiche
> hanno maggiori possibilità di creare
> rapporti duraturi.


E sti cazzi?


----------



## sienne (24 Gennaio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> *Sienne:*
> alta tra il metro e cinquanta e il sessanta. tutta proporzionata, fianchi stretti,
> bel culo, bel seno sodo.
> capelli ricci ma se li stira spesso.
> ...





Fantastica ha detto:


> La immagino ESATTAMENTE  come la immagini tu. :smile:




Ciao Spider

quasi ... quasi ... 

i capelli non li liscio. se sono bisbetici, li tiro in coda con un po' di decorazione. 

carnagione chiara con lentiggini. e naturalmente, non abbronzata. 

vestita, dall'attillata, a tipo muratore (pantaloni sulla vite), sportivo, elegante ecc. 

tipo? ... non lo so ... 


sienne


----------



## Innominata (24 Gennaio 2014)

Rabarbaro e' giovine. E' in piedi, leggermente chinato su un tomo illuminato dal cerchio di una lampada, una mano dietro la schiena e ridacchia, con sorriso molto giovine, annuisce, ci manca poco che saltelli quando bussano alla porta il Cappellaio Matto, il mago Sabbiolino, il Mago di Oz e Gombrowicz(pero' forse non era proprio lui), ma li manda via perché in fondo non sono che rappresentanti. Anche nella penombra si vede il baluginio che non si sa se viene dalla pagina del tomo illuminata in tondo, o dagli occhi o dai gemelli della mano dietro la schiena, ma forse è' un tutt'uno, non si capisce cos'è' ma c'è da crederci.


----------



## Innominata (24 Gennaio 2014)

Minerva somiglia a Mina in Milleluci?


----------



## Rabarbaro (24 Gennaio 2014)

Innominata ha detto:


> Rabarbaro e' giovine. E' in piedi, leggermente chinato su un tomo illuminato dal cerchio di una lampada, una mano dietro la schiena e ridacchia, con sorriso molto giovine, annuisce, ci manca poco che saltelli quando bussano alla porta il Cappellaio Matto, il mago Sabbiolino, il Mago di Oz e Gombrowicz(pero' forse non era proprio lui), ma li manda via perché in fondo non sono che rappresentanti. Anche nella penombra si vede il baluginio che non si sa se viene dalla pagina del tomo illuminata in tondo, o dagli occhi o dai gemelli della mano dietro la schiena, ma forse è' un tutt'uno, non si capisce cos'è' ma c'è da crederci.


Egli è molto più Jabberwock...


----------



## contepinceton (24 Gennaio 2014)

danielacala ha detto:


> Le persone che si piacciono  PRiMA virtualmente
> generalmente secondo le statistiche
> hanno maggiori possibilità di creare
> rapporti duraturi.



Eccola trovata.....
TROVATAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAa


----------



## Innominata (24 Gennaio 2014)

Sienne, la vedo nel paese di Gianni e il Magico Alvermann. E' molto più magica di quanto sembri a prima vista, certe volte si incarta nei suoi stessi incantesimi, ma è' instancabile in mezzo ad essi. Poi ha i capelli rossi, ne sono sicura.

Brunetta, la vado apposta a cercare per la dose di tranvatoni. Ne ho bisogno come dell'acido folico che mi manca; penso che  come l'acido folico abbia a che fare con foglie, fiori, radici, gambi, roba strutturante insomma, e anche poetica in fondo.

Conte, ha due anime e due corpi, una parte insediata in un libro di commedie, che poi si chiude la pagina e si va a dormire, e una che erra nelle brume del paese tra ore quotidiane che si snodano, comprendenti passato presente e futuro, armonie, contabilità, sangiovese e il resto.

Spider, io lo leggo sempre.


----------



## danielacala (24 Gennaio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Eccola trovata.....
> TROVATAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAa


Il Conte..lo immagino una bella persona
....naturalmente un principe su uno stallone
bianco. ...ahahah


----------



## Innominata (24 Gennaio 2014)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Egli è molto più Jabberwock...


Creatura alata, comunque!


----------



## contepinceton (24 Gennaio 2014)

danielacala ha detto:


> Il Conte..lo immagino una bella persona
> ....naturalmente un principe su uno stallone
> bianco. ...ahahah


Si...guardami...


----------



## danielacala (24 Gennaio 2014)

danielacala ha detto:


> Il Conte..lo immagino una bella persona
> ....naturalmente un principe su uno stallone
> bianco. ...ahahah


Il mantello. .ho dimenticato il mantello


----------



## danielacala (24 Gennaio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si...guardami...
> View attachment 8078


BELLISSIMO. ..UNA FAVOLA!


----------



## contepinceton (24 Gennaio 2014)

danielacala ha detto:


> BELLISSIMO. ..UNA FAVOLA!


Hai visto ho aperto il 3d....
Si aprano le danze...


----------



## Innominata (24 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow, il mio primo gatto si chiamava Joey, quando lo trovai pesava un etto e mezzo e poi arrivo' a nove chili. Magari non c'entra niente, eh?


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Gennaio 2014)

Innominata ha detto:


> Joey Blow, il mio primo gatto si chiamava Joey, quando lo trovai pesava un etto e mezzo e poi arrivo' a nove chili. Magari non c'entra niente, eh?


No. Io però t'immagino scura di capelli, mediamente mossi e lunghi fino alle spalle, magra, non troppo alta, in tailleur grigio. Bel culo, tette nella norma considerata l'età.


----------



## danielacala (24 Gennaio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Hai visto ho aperto il 3d....
> Si aprano le danze...


Lo guardo subito


----------



## Innominata (24 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> No. Io però t'immagino scura di capelli, mediamente mossi e lunghi fino alle spalle, magra, non troppo alta, in tailleur grigio. Bel culo, tette nella norma considerata l'età.


Sbagliato rispetto a capelli(lunghe e fitte e lisce ragnatele d'oro) e sbagliatissimo il tailleur. Mia madre si lamenta sempre del fatto che morirà senza avermi mai visto in tailleur, neanche il giorno della laurea e del matrimonio di mia sorella. Giro tutta drappeggiata, con gonne e cocche, tasche e appliques varie in cui posso mettere cose e portarmi dietro tutto quello che serve.


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Gennaio 2014)

Innominata ha detto:


> Sbagliato rispetto a capelli(lunghe e fitte e lisce ragnatele d'oro) e sbagliatissimo il tailleur. Mia madre si lamenta sempre del fatto che morirà senza avermi mai visto in tailleur, neanche il giorno della laurea e del matrimonio di mia sorella. Giro tutta drappeggiata, con gonne e cocche, tasche e appliques varie in cui posso mettere cose e portarmi dietro tutto quello che serve.


D'oro? Ma se sei marsicana, mica svedese. Sono tinti, e allora non vale. O hai una parrucca stile Conte, e non vale uguale. Umpf. E comunque lascia perdere cocche e drappi e mettiti un tailleur, che ti starebbe un incanto.


----------



## Innominata (24 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> D'oro? Ma se sei marsicana, mica svedese. Sono tinti, e allora non vale. O hai una parrucca stile Conte, e non vale uguale. Umpf. E comunque lascia perdere cocche e drappi e mettiti un tailleur, che ti starebbe un incanto.


Ma hai guardato l'avatar? Seppur qualche mese dopo, ce la vedi in tailleur? Proprio oggi ho messo una frangetta di lana color champagne sotto l'orlo di un vestituccio ricavato da una tappezzeria leggera che al gatto non piaceva, sembra un grazioso paralume degli anni Venti...


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Gennaio 2014)

Innominata ha detto:


> Ma hai guardato l'avatar? Seppur qualche mese dopo, ce la vedi in tailleur? Proprio oggi ho messo una frangetta di lana color champagne sotto l'orlo di un vestituccio ricavato da una tappezzeria leggera che al gatto non piaceva, sembra un grazioso paralume degli anni Venti...


La smetti di castroneggiare, ovvero di scrivere castronaggini? Arriverderci a Ovindoli.


----------



## AnnaBlume (24 Gennaio 2014)

Innominata ha detto:


> Ma hai guardato l'avatar? Seppur qualche mese dopo, ce la vedi in tailleur? Proprio oggi ho messo una frangetta di lana color champagne sotto l'orlo di un vestituccio ricavato da una tappezzeria leggera che al gatto non piaceva, sembra un grazioso paralume degli anni Venti...


ti vedo benissimo fra frizzi, stoffe, cocche, tappezzerie, velluti e passamanerie! Stanno benissimo con le scarpe che allora m'hai postato...


----------



## Innominata (24 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> La smetti di castroneggiare, ovvero di scrivere castronaggini? Arriverderci a Ovindoli.


Io sono ciociara. Al confine, solo al confine con la Marsica. Non mi badi abbastanza, e dovrei pure smettere di castroneggiare per te?
Comunque il vestito l'ho fatto davvero!


----------



## Innominata (24 Gennaio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ti vedo benissimo fra frizzi, stoffe, cocche, tappezzerie, velluti e passamanerie! Stanno benissimo con le scarpe che allora m'hai postato...


Adoro le Trippen e le ChieMihara...non saranno eleganti, ma sono narrative!


----------



## AnnaBlume (24 Gennaio 2014)

Innominata ha detto:


> Adoro le Trippen e le ChieMihara...non saranno eleganti, ma sono narrative!



oh sì che lo sono! Raccontano un sacco di roba


----------



## disincantata (24 Gennaio 2014)

danielacala ha detto:


> Le persone che si piacciono  PRiMA virtualmente
> generalmente secondo le statistiche
> hanno maggiori possibilità di creare
> rapporti duraturi.



Questo l'ho sperimentato da anni, ho una cara amica che vedo almeno una volta al mese che ho conosciuto cosi, otto anni fa.


Ormai conosco tutta la sua famiglia, figlie generi nipoti e la conoscono anche le mie figlie, in questi giorni ha aiutato pure mia figlia per la tesi.


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Gennaio 2014)

Innominata ha detto:


> Io sono ciociara. Al confine, solo al confine con la Marsica. Non mi badi abbastanza, e dovrei pure smettere di castroneggiare per te?
> Comunque il vestito l'ho fatto davvero!


Comunque cara amica già supposi tempo fa che tu fossi ciociara (del frusinate). Negasti. E quindi pensai che il terremoto quasi centenario che citasti tempo dopo riguardasse la tua terra. Vabbè. Allora arrivederci a Sora.


----------



## Innominata (24 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Comunque cara amica già supposi tempo fa che tu fossi ciociara (del frusinate). Negasti. E quindi pensai che il terremoto quasi centenario che citasti tempo dopo riguardasse la tua terra. Vabbè. Allora arrivederci a Sora.


Fuochissimo per i Natali, anche se non proprio centralissimi. Io negai? Nono, forse non confermai il tuo dubbio tra Latina e Frosinone, per ammantarmi di mistero. A Sora e dintorni evito di andarci come ebbi a dire, perché' ho paura dei terremoti, e volentieri sono stanziale nella Città Eterna. Salutami Sora però se ci vai, quando?
(Perché a Roma noi ci siamo e ci resteremo.  - Vittorio Emanuele Re d' Italia)


----------



## Alessandra (24 Gennaio 2014)

*Spider:* me lo immagino con la pelle abbronzata, occhi verdi, capelli corti e brizzolati, fisico robusto e sportivo. Non molto alto. Sguardo vispo, stretta di mano energica.

*Sienne:* prima che si descrivesse con le lentiggini....al suo nome associavo il volto (di quando era giovane) di isabel Allende....anche io quindi me la immaginavo mora, capelli sulle spalle e un po' mossi.

*Net:* non so perche'...ma mi immagino un volto molto simile a quello di Vanessa Incontrada.

*Chiara Matraini:* Longilinea, una bella quarantenne, alta intorno al 1.70 m, carnagione chiara e capelli castani, lunghi appena sotto le spalle e ricci. Ampio sorriso e felina. La immagino vestita con abiti eleganti neri o con colori essenziali...non molto vistosi.

*Principessa:* carnagione olivastra e capelli castani, lunghi e lisci. Naso piccolo, labbra piene e zigomi alti. Occhi grandi e castani. Alta e con fisico sportivo.

*Perplesso:* Alto, castano e magro. Mani forti.  Riflessivo e calmo, trasmette senso di sicurezza.

*Simi:* Alta, vita stretta e forme tipo 90-60-90. La immagino vestita con jeans o pantaloni neri con gamba dritta, con camicette attilate e scollo a V. immagino una ragazza fine, molto bella.

*Oscuro:* immagino un omone con carnagione scura e occhi scuri con fisico sportivo, mani forti e voce allegra, alta.

*Minerva:* elegante nei modi, fine, gran bella donna. Capelli castani e carnagione chiara. fisico longilineo.

*Annablume: *mi immagino una giovane donna dalla carnagione chiara, alta e magra. Occhi chiari e capelli corti. Elegante nei modi e viso dai lineamenti fini.

*Joey Blow:* quell'avatar mi influenza troppo. Mi immagino un uomo con quel tipo di sguardo....


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Gennaio 2014)

Innominata ha detto:


> Fuochissimo per i Natali, anche se non proprio centralissimi. Io negai? Nono, forse non confermai il tuo dubbio tra Latina e Frosinone, per ammantarmi di mistero. A Sora e dintorni evito di andarci come ebbi a dire, perché' ho paura dei terremoti, e volentieri sono stanziale nella Città Eterna. Salutami Sora però se ci vai, quando?
> (Perché a Roma noi ci siamo e ci resteremo.  - Vittorio Emanuele Re d' Italia)


Quando? Bè io non ho particolare timore dei terremoti ma se non ci sei tu non vedo la ragione di recarmici.
(C'è da dire che Vittorio Emanuele ne sapeva, ammazza.)


----------



## Innominata (24 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Quando? Bè io non ho particolare timore dei terremoti ma se non ci sei tu non vedo la ragione di recarmici.
> (C'è da dire che Vittorio Emanuele ne sapeva, ammazza.)


In effetti in viaggio a Roma si viene per ottenere la remissione dei peccati e promuovere una vita di santità...


----------



## Principessa (24 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Comunque cara amica già supposi tempo fa che tu fossi ciociara (del frusinate). Negasti. E quindi pensai che il terremoto quasi centenario che citasti tempo dopo riguardasse la tua terra. Vabbè. Allora arrivederci a Sora.


Sei di Sora? 
Strano, Elio è mezzo ciociaro e conosciamo bene entrambi la Ciociaria: è piena di persone gentili, accoglienti e simpatiche.


----------



## Innominata (24 Gennaio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Sei di Sora?
> Strano, Elio è mezzo ciociaro e conosciamo bene entrambi la Ciociaria: è piena di persone gentili, accoglienti e simpatiche.


Mezzo, cioè? Sono curiosa!


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ottimista.


Pessimista


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Realista.


Riduttivo


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Gennaio 2014)

Innominata ha detto:


> In effetti in viaggio a Roma si viene per ottenere la remissione dei peccati e promuovere una vita di santità...


Intendi mondarmi dal peccato? La vedo duretta.


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Gennaio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> *Sei di Sora? *
> Strano, Elio è mezzo ciociaro e conosciamo bene entrambi la Ciociaria: è piena di persone gentili, accoglienti e simpatiche.


No. Smetti di baloccarti.


----------



## Principessa (24 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> No. Smetti di baloccarti.


Infatti dalla voce l'ho scritto che secondo me sei romano.


----------



## Peretteo (24 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ottimista.


un pregio ce l'hai. ti conosci


----------



## disincantata (24 Gennaio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Infatti dalla voce l'ho scritto che secondo me sei romano.



Me la sono persa, ora la cerco.  un aiutino per trovarla pag......


----------



## Spider (24 Gennaio 2014)

*INNY...

*
 InnY è cosi... 
dolce e dolcissima,
quando guarda fuori dalla finestra e piove e piove.
 spettinata quando è pettinata...
pettinata quando... è spettinata.
Un bel casino, insomma!
e poi cani e gatti, galline e anche un pettirosso a fargli compagnia.
libri, libri ovunque...anche nel cesso.
bella sempre anche quando non vuole esserlo.
il tacco?.. cos'è?
ma poi in fondo c'è sempre quel sogno nel cassetto...


----------



## Spider (24 Gennaio 2014)

*Jon...

*è alto Jon,
 capelli neri distratti sulla fronte..
è quello che ti passa accanto mentre aspetti la metropolitana.. e ti sfiora ma non te ne accorgi.
il collo rigido, la tracolla di traverso sulle spalle.
ha sempre fretta, jon.
ma non è una fretta consumistica, la sua.
è la fretta che nasconde l'abbandono.
qualcosa sempre in mano.
Jon ha le ali.
è un angelo di Wenders...

p.s. naturalmente è asessuato.
jon è il maschile e il femminile insieme.


----------



## Spider (24 Gennaio 2014)

*BOcchiGIò...
*
niente giacca scura.. perchè si vedrebbe la forfora.
la faccia ovale, il collo tarchiato... eppure non è basso.
colpa della postura.
Il suo mondo è il suo mondo..la sua scrivania, il suo letto, il suo bagno,
 la sua essenza.
il suo microcosmo.
dove veramente è al sicuro.
gli occhi sono scuri e le labbra sono carnose.
vive con la mamma...che gli prepara la cena.
e poi quel dolore continuo alla cervicale, che non passa mai.
ginnastica?
 meglio morire.
ama tutto... meno che il contemporaneo.


----------



## Principessa (25 Gennaio 2014)

Innominata ha detto:


> Mezzo, cioè? Sono curiosa!


Suo padre era ciociaro  di un paese al
confine con la Campania. 
Ci passava molte estati, quando era piccolo.


----------



## Brunetta (25 Gennaio 2014)

Sono ammirata dalla fantasia.
Non riesco e prefigurarmi nessuno.


----------



## Spider (25 Gennaio 2014)

*eccola princy...
*
i capelli sempre in tiro.
l'appuntamento con la vanità, è sacro.
una cascata di boccoli biondi su un bel faccino.
la scelta tra il rossetto rosa o rosso fuoco.
e poi smalti e rigorosamente tacco alto, 
anche ad una partita di tennis.
quando vuole, ottiene!
anelli alle dita tanti, e poi ciondoli d'oro.
una che parla prima con tutto il corpo che singolarmente.
è il suo corpo che parla e dice.
e fa capire.


----------



## Spider (25 Gennaio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sono ammirata dalla fantasia.
> Non riesco e prefigurarmi nessuno.


basta pensare a chi hai davanti... quando gli rispondi,
e poi scriverlo.


----------



## Brunetta (25 Gennaio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> basta pensare a chi hai davanti... quando gli rispondi,
> e poi scriverlo.


Tu sei uno dei pochi che immagino ma come carattere, come dire come personalità che traspare, paragonabile a un personaggio.
Non in senso negativo ma come in una sceneggiatura poi si immaginano i gesti, gli sguardi per interpretarlo.
Tu sei Alessio Boni ne La meglio gioventù.


----------



## Spider (25 Gennaio 2014)

*Brunetta...*
tu per esempio.
capelli corti, cortissimi,
li hai tagliati dopo, mai prima.
 occhiali completamente fuori moda,
 anche se ti piacciono tantissimo, un po per noia, un po per trasandatezza.
maglioni larghi e comodi... lana e cotone forever, da quando li hai scoperti!!!
scendi sotto casa per fare la spesa... 
e il sorriso e la gentilezza sono sempre per tutti.
ascolti tutti, pochi ti sembra ascoltano te.
La botta, ti ha cambiato anche fisicamente,
 e se prima ti sentivi più bella, non gli dai più nessun valore.
sei magra e minuta, pronta a dare ma solo a certe condizioni.
una bellisima donna matura.


----------



## Alessandra (25 Gennaio 2014)

*Spider...*

...complimenti per le descrizioni...mentre leggo, si materializza ai miei occhi il personaggio che descrivi 
:up:


----------



## Brunetta (25 Gennaio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> *Brunetta...*
> tu per esempio.
> capelli corti, cortissimi,
> li hai tagliati dopo, mai prima.
> ...


Non ne hai imbroccata una, a parte il bellissima :carneval:


----------



## Spider (25 Gennaio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non ne hai imbroccata una, a parte il bellissima :carneval:


ma mica dovevo.
mica è il tiro al piccione...
è come *io e solamente io* ti immagino...
mica come sei veramente.

che sei bellissima non avevo dubbi.


----------



## Brunetta (25 Gennaio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> ma mica dovevo.
> mica è il tiro al piccione...
> è come *io e solamente io* ti immagino...
> mica come sei veramente.
> ...


Tu sei simile a http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E3dvT3ViivU  ?


----------



## Spider (25 Gennaio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tu sei simile a http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E3dvT3ViivU  ?


insisti...
può darsi in effetti,
 che io sia solo un eroe...tragico o un tragico eroe.
un disilluso.
però hai visto quanta bellezza c'è... nella tragicità?


----------



## Brunetta (25 Gennaio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> insisti...
> può darsi in effetti,
> che io sia solo un eroe...tragico o un tragico eroe.
> un disilluso.
> però hai visto quanta bellezza c'è... nella tragicità?


Non era una brutta cosa. E' un personaggio pieno di tormento inconsolabile, molto bello.


----------



## JON (25 Gennaio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> *Jon...*è alto Jon, capelli neri distratti sulla fronte..è quello che ti passa accanto mentre aspetti la metropolitana.. e ti sfiora ma non te ne accorgi.il collo rigido, la tracolla di traverso sulle spalle.ha sempre fretta, jon.ma non è una fretta consumistica, la sua.è la fretta che nasconde l'abbandono.qualcosa sempre in mano.Jon ha le ali.è un angelo di Wenders...p.s. naturalmente è asessuato.jon è il maschile e il femminile insieme.


Che eri un bravo ragazzo te l'avevo detto?Che si sappia, si sono asessuato, in un certo senso naturalmente. In questo contesto sicuramente, ma sono, sessualmente parlando, imparziale.Porto spesso una borsa a tracolla. Cosi come tra le mani ho quasi sempre qualcosa. "Viaggio solo", e mi avvalgo di tutto quello che può farmi compagnia. Mai appiedato quindi, due o quattro ruote sempre con me. E vado anche di fretta perchè il mio corpo non ha la stessa velocità della mente.A volte metto anche le ali, anche se non posso piu permettermelo.Complimenti per la capacità figurativa, era il caso che ti impegnassi in cose in cui sei veramente bravo piuttosto che combattere contro mulini a vento.


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Gennaio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non ne hai imbroccata una, a parte il bellissima :carneval:


:rotfl:Scriveva bellissima ed era fatta :carneval:


----------



## AnnaBlume (25 Gennaio 2014)

Alessandra ha detto:


> *Spider:* me lo immagino con la pelle abbronzata, occhi verdi, capelli corti e brizzolati, fisico robusto e sportivo. Non molto alto. Sguardo vispo, stretta di mano energica.
> 
> *Sienne:* prima che si descrivesse con le lentiggini....al suo nome associavo il volto (di quando era giovane) di isabel Allende....anche io quindi me la immaginavo mora, capelli sulle spalle e un po' mossi.
> 
> ...


Che bella immagine! Però, se la mixi, e non poco, con quella che hai fatto di Principessa ci arrivi un pochino più vicino. Per altro, darei un braccio per avere gli occhi chiari ma no, mia madre li ha dati a mio fratello e stop . Sono mediterranea, decisamente


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Gennaio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> *BOcchiGIò...
> *
> niente giacca scura.. perchè si vedrebbe la forfora.
> la faccia ovale, il collo tarchiato... eppure non è basso.
> ...


Eventualmente ci hai preso sulle labbra, ma per il resto lassa perde. La forfora poi.


----------



## danielacala (25 Gennaio 2014)

Innominata ha detto:


> Sbagliato rispetto a capelli(lunghe e fitte e lisce ragnatele d'oro) e sbagliatissimo il tailleur. Mia madre si lamenta sempre del fatto che morirà senza avermi mai visto in tailleur, neanche il giorno della laurea e del matrimonio di mia sorella. Giro tutta drappeggiata, con gonne e cocche, tasche e appliques varie in cui posso mettere cose e portarmi dietro tutto quello che serve.


Maddai ...e metti questo benedetto tailleur
...devi dire che indossi le calze a rete anche
di notte. ...fallo sognare....che è sta roba
della saccoccia modi gitana


----------



## danielacala (25 Gennaio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Questo l'ho sperimentato da anni, ho una cara amica che vedo almeno una volta al mese che ho conosciuto cosi, otto anni fa.
> 
> 
> Ormai conosco tutta la sua famiglia, figlie generi nipoti e la conoscono anche le mie figlie, in questi giorni ha aiutato pure mia figlia per la tesi.


Bello...io ci credo!


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Eventualmente ci hai preso sulle labbra, ma per il resto lassa perde. La forfora poi.


:rotfl::rotfl:Giust'appunto quelle che so carnose :mrgreen:


----------



## disincantata (25 Gennaio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non ne hai imbroccata una, a parte il bellissima :carneval:


:up::up::up:


----------



## disincantata (25 Gennaio 2014)

Principessa che io ricordi ha i capelli ricci.


----------



## contepinceton (25 Gennaio 2014)

Io sono convinto che Brunetta abbia un nasone bello grosso.
E che Minerva abbia il nasino a punta.


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Gennaio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl:Giust'appunto quelle che so carnose :mrgreen:


Vero, sì. E morbide, e calde.


----------



## Innominata (25 Gennaio 2014)

danielacala ha detto:


> Maddai ...e metti questo benedetto tailleur
> ...devi dire che indossi le calze a rete anche
> di notte. ...fallo sognare....che è sta roba
> della saccoccia modi gitana


:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen: Il fatto e' che sotto le palandrane c'è spazio per una quantità di gingilli. Tu lo sai di certo :up:  che un lungo strato di gabardine nero potrebbe non nascondere solo gatti e calzettoni, ma ospitare con molto agio tutta una serie di ricami, fili sottili, ruches, minuscoli veli, specchietti micro, intersezioni (e anche una matita per prendere appunti)


----------



## Innominata (25 Gennaio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> *INNY...
> 
> *
> InnY è cosi...
> ...


Per tutti i diavoli.

Dunque, come e' Spider visivamente lo so, perché lui si descrisse nel post di Hellseven di qualche mese fa. Occhi e mani grandi ecc., ricordo. Per me è' una particolare composizione agrodolce che faccio ogni tanto. A volte viene troppo acre, come a volte troppo dolce. A volte viene meno bene e a volte bene, ma quando riesce e' una cosa fantastica, perché non è facile fondere questi opposti, eppure succede e allora e bellissimo!


----------



## Innominata (25 Gennaio 2014)

Alessandra ha detto:


> ...complimenti per le descrizioni...mentre leggo, si materializza ai miei occhi il personaggio che descrivi
> :up:


Belle, si'. A prescindere dalle descrizioni, che rappresentano fantasie, più o meno probabili( a volte si'), Spider a volte ha una seconda vista...


----------



## Innominata (25 Gennaio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Infatti dalla voce l'ho scritto che secondo me sei romano.


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Vero, sì. E morbide, e calde.


 si si e da baciare  stai facendo concorrenza alla Jolie  supersimpa sei simpa


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Gennaio 2014)

Innominata ha detto:


> Per tutti i diavoli.
> 
> Dunque, come e' Spider visivamente lo so, perché lui si *descrisse nel post di Hellseven d*i qualche mese fa. Occhi e mani grandi ecc., ricordo. Per me è' una particolare composizione agrodolce che faccio ogni tanto. A volte viene troppo acre, come a volte troppo dolce. A volte viene meno bene e a volte bene, ma quando riesce e' una cosa fantastica, perché non è facile fondere questi opposti, eppure succede e allora e bellissimo!


appunto, ci siamo già descritti,  si va li si legge :mrgreen:  si sfronda un buon 30% ...a posto  infatti questo 3D sarebbe stato interessante allora ...ora insomma si gioca senza immaginazione


----------



## Innominata (25 Gennaio 2014)

Fiammetta la identifico con il color paparadscha; un colore che amo molto, con dentro molte sfumature dell'arancio e del rosa, trasparente, affettuoso e ridanciano, ma anche evocativo di un inizio di fuoco, quando sta _ancora_ tranquillo, _ma_...


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Gennaio 2014)

Innominata ha detto:


>


None.


----------



## Brunetta (25 Gennaio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> :rotfl:Scriveva bellissima ed era fatta :carneval:


Che poi va bene per tutte :up:


----------



## Innominata (25 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> None.


Borbonico? Conosci i susamelli?


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Gennaio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Che poi va bene per tutte :up:


:rotfl::rotfl:Certo che si :rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Gennaio 2014)

Innominata ha detto:


> Fiammetta la identifico con il color paparadscha; un colore che amo molto, con dentro molte sfumature dell'arancio e del rosa, trasparente, affettuoso e ridanciano, ma anche evocativo di un inizio di fuoco, quando sta _ancora_ tranquillo, _*ma*_...


( paparadscha?!!... :carneval.    *Ma*.... ?(aiuto) :singleeye: inno me la immagino sempre sorridente e sbarazzina, capelli al vento, viso da ragazzina e che corre sempre :smile: Un folletto


----------



## Principessa (25 Gennaio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> *eccola princy...
> *
> i capelli sempre in tiro.
> l'appuntamento con la vanità, è sacro.
> ...


Devo deluderti Spider, purtroppo non sono per niente così! 
Sugli anelli, un pochettino ci hai preso, uno ce l'ho.


----------



## Principessa (25 Gennaio 2014)

Alessandra ha detto:


> *Spider:* me lo immagino con la pelle abbronzata, occhi verdi, capelli corti e brizzolati, fisico robusto e sportivo. Non molto alto. Sguardo vispo, stretta di mano energica.
> 
> *Sienne:* prima che si descrivesse con le lentiggini....al suo nome associavo il volto (di quando era giovane) di isabel Allende....anche io quindi me la immaginavo mora, capelli sulle spalle e un po' mossi.
> 
> ...


Qui ci hai preso. Sul resto purtroppo no. Sono alta 1,69, altezza media. E il fisico sportivo direi di no, ultimamente sono uno straccio. Sono dimagrita e quasi arrivata al mio peso forma ma non facendo sport, purtroppo, mangiando poco!


----------



## disincantata (25 Gennaio 2014)

Io Principessa la immagino in jeans e scarpe da ginnastica, capelli ricci e neri, occhi scuri, poco o niente trucco, briosa, attenta alla casa, intenta a creare un ambiente intimo e accogliente, sincera, schietta.


----------



## Tebe (25 Gennaio 2014)

Immagino President sempre su un treno.
Scuro di capelli e di occhi. Spalle larghe. Non magro.
Lo immagino avere un tablet in mano e un quotidiano appoggiato sulle ginocchia. Come se non potesse fare a meno di toccare la carta.
Lo immagino attento a leggere qualcosa per poi alozare gli occhi verso gli altri passeggeri.
E puntare discretamente con i suoi occhi scuri una fanciulla.
Guardarla finchè lei alza gli occhi.
E continuare a fissarla. Fino al sorriso di lei.

Mi immagino President una specie di catalizzatore ormonale. Un catalizzatore spettatore. Non un marpione.
Ma un entità terza che scoperchia vasi pandoriani

Ora vado di Spider


----------



## Tebe (25 Gennaio 2014)

Immagino Inno esattamente come Spider ma con in più una visione della sua stanza da bagno.
Una stanza da bagno schizofrenica, da antro dell'alchimista.
Alambicchi e nebbie, gatti nascosti dietro bottiglie in vetro panciute e topolini ridanciani a giocare con rocchetti di fili arcobalenati.
E la vede spargere zucchero e cacao, polvere di cannella e semi di papavero con una spolverata di polvere di ginepro,tutto dentro l'acqua del suo bagno.
E correre sempre, alzando le vesti.


----------



## Principessa (25 Gennaio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Io Principessa la immagino in *jeans e scarpe da ginnastica, capelli ricci *e neri, occhi scuri, *poco o niente trucco, briosa*, attenta alla casa, intenta a creare un ambiente intimo e accogliente, *sincera, schietta.*


Qui ci hai preso al 100%


----------



## disincantata (25 Gennaio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Qui ci hai preso al 100%



:up:


----------



## Hellseven (25 Gennaio 2014)

Tutti più o meno piacenti e tutti più o meno meritevoli di essere conosciuti.


----------



## danielacala (25 Gennaio 2014)

Innominata ha detto:


> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen: Il fatto e' che sotto le palandrane c'è spazio per una quantità di gingilli. Tu lo sai di certo :up:  che un lungo strato di gabardine nero potrebbe non nascondere solo gatti e calzettoni, ma ospitare con molto agio tutta una serie di ricami, fili sottili, ruches, minuscoli veli, specchietti micro, intersezioni (e anche una matita per prendere appunti)


Bene bene cara...adesso basta ..altrimenti ci tocca legarlo ..


----------



## danielacala (25 Gennaio 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Tutti più o meno piacenti e tutti più o meno meritevoli di essere conosciuti.


QUOTISSIMO


----------



## contepinceton (25 Gennaio 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Tutti più o meno piacenti e tutti più o meno meritevoli di essere conosciuti.


Tutti al raduno da danielacala allora...e lasceremo le foto di gruppo per il locale.....


----------



## Fantastica (25 Gennaio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Tutti al raduno da danielacala allora...e lasceremo le foto di gruppo per il locale.....


No la foto no. Io vengo pessima.


----------



## Innominata (25 Gennaio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Immagino Inno esattamente come Spider ma con in più una visione della sua stanza da bagno.
> Una stanza da bagno schizofrenica, da antro dell'alchimista.
> Alambicchi e nebbie, gatti nascosti dietro bottiglie in vetro panciute e topolini ridanciani a giocare con rocchetti di fili arcobalenati.
> E la vede spargere zucchero e cacao, polvere di cannella e semi di papavero con una spolverata di polvere di ginepro,tutto dentro l'acqua del suo bagno.
> E correre sempre, alzando le vesti.


Cosi mi vedono tutte le mie amiche, e danno pure un nome a  questo, un aggettivo. Guarda che anche tu di alambicchi ne sai qualcosa, prendi la cifra del tormento, che ti e' toccato, e in men che non si dica lo trasformi in una meravigliosa opera kreti. Cosi' impara!
:up:


----------



## danielacala (25 Gennaio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> No la foto no. Io vengo pessima.


La foto la facciamo ritoccare dal mio amico
Mauro di Jumpcreativ ..ti trasfosma in
una stragnocca.


----------



## Fantastica (25 Gennaio 2014)

danielacala ha detto:


> La foto la facciamo ritoccare dal mio amico
> Mauro di Jumpcreativ ..ti trasfosma in
> una stragnocca.


Sono un po' come i primitivi del Borneo. La foto sento che mi ruba l'anima. Non sopporto proprio di essere fotografata. E' come essere mortificata.


----------



## danielacala (25 Gennaio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Sono un po' come i primitivi del Borneo. La foto sento che mi ruba l'anima. Non sopporto proprio di essere fotografata. E' come essere mortificata.


Questo lo capisco. ..se hai delle paure
allora ti proporrei Max


----------



## Fantastica (25 Gennaio 2014)

danielacala ha detto:


> Questo lo capisco. ..se hai delle paure
> allora ti proporrei Max


Max? Quis est?


----------



## disincantata (25 Gennaio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Max? Quis est?


Credo un 40enne marpione.

Con la scusa dei ritocchi   tocca.


----------



## danielacala (25 Gennaio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Credo un 40enne marpione.
> 
> Con la scusa dei ritocchi   tocca.


37 Anni circa. ..marpione no dai..diciamo
grande conoscitore delle donne. ..
UN GRAN BRAVO RAGAZZO!


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Gennaio 2014)

danielacala ha detto:


> 37 Anni circa. ..marpione no dai..diciamo
> grande conoscitore delle donne. ..
> UN GRAN BRAVO RAGAZZO!


Ah però Anvedi


----------



## disincantata (25 Gennaio 2014)

danielacala ha detto:


> 37 Anni circa. ..marpione no dai..diciamo
> grande conoscitore delle donne. ..
> UN GRAN BRAVO RAGAZZO!



Non posso fare come i gamberi, 60  45  .......37 mannaggia, non ne hai uno di 50?

Dopo che mi sarà passato il mal di schiena, sono invalida al momento................


----------



## danielacala (25 Gennaio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Non posso fare come i gamberi, 60  45  .......37 mannaggia, non ne hai uno di 50?
> 
> Dopo che mi sarà passato il mal di schiena, sono invalida al momento................


Io ne ho uno di 50. ..ma la felicità
delle amiche per me conta...
TI PASSA IL MAL DI SCHIENA. .CREDIMI!


----------



## disincantata (25 Gennaio 2014)

danielacala ha detto:


> Io ne ho uno di 50. ..ma la felicità
> delle amiche per me conta...
> TI PASSA IL MAL DI SCHIENA. .CREDIMI!



Non credo, altrimneti lo pagherei pure, parola di scout.


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Gennaio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Non credo, altrimneti lo pagherei pure, parola di scout.


:rotfl::carneval:


----------



## danielacala (25 Gennaio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ah però Anvedi


Una vera meraviglia..io non lo frequento..
ma lo consiglio CALDAMENTE


----------



## disincantata (25 Gennaio 2014)

danielacala ha detto:


> Una vera meraviglia..io non lo frequento..
> ma lo consiglio CALDAMENTE



In base a cosa?

Sai quanti finti miti girano!


----------



## disincantata (25 Gennaio 2014)

Appena mi rimetto in piedi ed in sesto, arrivooooooooooooooooooooo!

Se poi è una ciofeca ti chiedo i danniiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii, senza y.


----------



## danielacala (25 Gennaio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Non credo, altrimneti lo pagherei pure, parola di scout.


Mi fai morire...ahahah

Figurati ...te lo mando GRATIS


----------



## disincantata (25 Gennaio 2014)

danielacala ha detto:


> Mi fai morire...ahahah
> 
> Figurati ...te lo mando GRATIS



Me lo devi mandare al mare, o doveva arrivare  un paio d'ore fa, adesso è tardi, qui è dura avere la casa libera libera, al mare una festa perenne.

Ma se mi vede con le stampelle poverino si ammoscia subito.

Nooooooooo, devo rimettermi in forma da sola e poi:sonar::sonar::sonar:


----------



## danielacala (25 Gennaio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Appena mi rimetto in piedi ed in sesto, arrivooooooooooooooooooooo!
> 
> Se poi è una ciofeca ti chiedo i danniiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii, senza y.


Offro almeno 10 anni di garanzia
....poi se reggiunge i 50 in questo Forum
i maschietti dicono che diventano dei
Maghi. .speriamo che non siamo illusioni
da prestigiatori.


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Gennaio 2014)

danielacala ha detto:


> Una vera meraviglia..io non lo frequento..
> ma lo consiglio CALDAMENTE


Pensa se lo frequentassi :mrgreen:


----------



## danielacala (25 Gennaio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Me lo devi mandare al mare, o doveva arrivare  un paio d'ore fa, adesso è tardi, qui è dura avere la casa libera libera, al mare una festa perenne.
> 
> Ma se mi vede con le stampelle poverino si ammoscia subito.
> 
> Nooooooooo, devo rimettermi in forma da sola e poi:sonar::sonar::sonar:


Lui non conosce il verbo..AMMOSCIARSI!


----------



## danielacala (25 Gennaio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Pensa se lo frequentassi :mrgreen:


Pensa...no meglio non pensare..atto impuro.


----------



## Brunetta (25 Gennaio 2014)

danielacala ha detto:


> Pensa...no meglio non pensare..atto impuro.


Ma sai che non ho capito niente?   :unhappy:


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Gennaio 2014)

danielacala ha detto:


> Pensa...no meglio non pensare..atto impuro.


:mexican::mexican:


----------



## danielacala (25 Gennaio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma sai che non ho capito niente?   :unhappy:


Stiamo parlando di Max...uno scacciapensieri per signore e signorine.


----------



## Brunetta (25 Gennaio 2014)

danielacala ha detto:


> Stiamo parlando di Max...uno scacciapensieri per signore e signorine.


Utile. Ma esiste?


----------



## disincantata (25 Gennaio 2014)

danielacala ha detto:


> Lui non conosce il verbo..AMMOSCIARSI!



Sai troppe cose ragazzina bionda.


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Gennaio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Sai troppe cose ragazzina bionda.


Oddio questa me l'ero persa :carneval:


----------



## disincantata (25 Gennaio 2014)

danielacala ha detto:


> Stiamo parlando di* Max.*..uno scacciapensieri per signore e signorine.



Massimo?

Non sbaglierei neppure nome.


----------



## disincantata (25 Gennaio 2014)

danielacala ha detto:


> Pensa...no meglio non pensare..atto impuro.



Tuo fratello????


----------



## danielacala (25 Gennaio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Utile. Ma esiste?


Esiste purtroppo. .come  tutte  le tentazioni..
UN DIAVOLO .


----------



## danielacala (25 Gennaio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Tuo fratello????


Ahaha ...no...no

Atto impuro perché se lo frequenti i pensieri
sono peccaminosi.


----------



## disincantata (25 Gennaio 2014)

danielacala ha detto:


> Ahaha ...no...no
> 
> Atto impuro perché se lo frequenti i pensieri
> sono peccaminosi.



E se non lo sono che lo frequenti a fare?


----------



## Brunetta (25 Gennaio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> E se non lo sono che lo frequenti a fare?


:up::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:









Dai ci sono anche gli amici.


----------



## disincantata (25 Gennaio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> :up::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Come Francesco?  Scusami Net ma io facevo il tifo per lui già da prima.


----------



## Brunetta (25 Gennaio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Come Francesco?  Scusami Net ma io facevo il tifo per lui già da prima.



No io parlavo di amici davvero, senza implicazioni di altro tipo.


----------



## disincantata (25 Gennaio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> No io parlavo di amici davvero, senza implicazioni di altro tipo.



Lo so, lo so, ne ho avuti anch'io, non molti ma qualcuno molto amico con il quale mai e poi mai avrei potuto pensare a ....orrore.


----------



## danielacala (25 Gennaio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Lo so, lo so, ne ho avuti anch'io, non molti ma qualcuno molto amico con il quale mai e poi mai avrei potuto pensare a ....orrore.


Vedi cara che ci intendiamo.


----------



## danielacala (25 Gennaio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> No io parlavo di amici davvero, senza implicazioni di altro tipo.


Brunetta non insistere. ..se non vuoi vedere
noi ti bendiamo.


----------



## Brunetta (25 Gennaio 2014)

danielacala ha detto:


> Brunetta non insistere. ..se non vuoi vedere
> noi ti bendiamo.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## net (26 Gennaio 2014)

Non so come siate, ma questo è ciò che immagino quando vi leggo...



*Simy*: alta 1.70, formosa e con i capelli lunghi e castani. Bella, dolcissima ed attenta alle esigenze altrui, ma decisa a farsi rispettare.
*Brunetta*: bella. Capelli lunghi anche lei, mossi. Occhi scuri ed uno sguardo in grado di cogliere tanto. Intelligente ed empatica.
*Ultimo*: coi capelli scuri, un po' brizzolato. Alto e magro, uno sguardo dolce e profondo, gli occhi chiari. Sembra chiuso ed un po' burbero ma è tenero e disposto a tutto per difendere i suoi affetti.
*Spider*: 1.75, moro. Attraente. Occhi castani, riflessivo e profondo. Perdona ma non dimentica, i pensieri lo tormentano.
*Minerva*: Composta ed a modo, veste attentamente. E' dolce e nasconde la sua dolcezza con un' aria di severità.
 Innominata: frizzante. Allegra e svolazzante, avvolta di colori. Magra.
*JON*: Moro, occhi scuri ed intensi. Poco meno alto di spider, più robusto. Sembra distaccato e insofferente ma nota tutto.  
*Fantastica*: Alta e magra. I capelli fin sulle spalle, biondo scuro. Gli occhi azzurri. E' forte e decisa. Sarcastica, anche. Ma alle persone di cui si fida apre il cuore. Dà consigli preziosi.
*Perplesso*: chiaro di carnagione e di capelli. Molto riflessivo, si prende cura di chi gli sta a cuore. Sa ascoltare.
*Fiammetta*: capelli castani, mossi ed a mezza lunghezza. Occhi profondi, scuri. Decisa ma romantica, intelligente. Leale.
*Principessa*: Capelli chiari ed occhi scuri, nervosa e sempre di fretta. Cura il suo look ma veste comoda. E' impulsiva e sognatrice.
*Eliade*: romantica e sognatrice, non si lascia andare facilmente, teme di scottarsi. Ma puoi contarci sempre, se hai bisogno d'aiuto.
*Rabarbaro*: Legge molto, porta gli occhiali. Brontola tra sé e sé per le sciocchezze che tormentano la gente, reputa disdicevoli le lagne altrui. Gli basta un' occhiata per cogliere nel segno.
*Miss acacia*: I capelli mossi, sulle spalle. Alta 1.60, magra. Occhi grandi, anche quando sorride puoi scorgerle un velo di malinconia.  
*Scaredheart*: Capelli lisci, biondi. Alta e ben fatta. Mani nervose, corre sempre a volte anche per non pensare. Lotta contro le sue paure.
*Morfeo78*: occhi chiari e capelli scuri. E' dolce e presente, pronto a difenderti. E' accanto a te, anche in silenzio.
*Occhiverdi*: sarà il nick, ma lo immagino con gli occhi verdi ed i capelli biondo scuro. E' un bel tipo, analizza le situazioni con occhio clinico ma sa metterci il cuore.
*Lolapal*: Capelli biondi, lisci e corti. Occhi scuri. Riflessiva ed attenta, molto empatica. Coglie tutto.
*Disincantata*: ha gli occhi scuri, i capelli chiari. E' dolcissima ed a volte si fa sopraffare dai sentimenti. E' onesta e corretta, non dimentica facilmente un torto subito.
*Farfalla*: Elegante e misurata. Un po' diffidente. Si lascia andare quando si sente al sicuro.
*Sienne*: piccola e garbata, dolcissima. Crede di non sapersi spiegare appieno, non si rende conto che le sue parole arrivano dritte e chiare.

*Zod*: Castano, occhi chiari ed un po' malinconici. Si chiude spesso in sé, si perde nei suoi pensieri, ma è in grado di intravedere il buono nelle persone.
*Nausicaa*: Bella ed attiva, le piace avere gente intorno e dare una mano. Quando si lascia andare è romantica. Le piace aiutare, e sa farlo.
*Chiara Matrain*i: Energica. Intelligente ed indipendente: nessuno può dirle cosa fare. Capelli corti, scuri. Occhi chiari.  
*Tullio*: romantico ed attento, un po' timoroso. Dal cuore grande.
*Annablume*: Occhi grandi e profondi, scuri. Non riesci ad entrare nei suoi pensieri, se non è lei a volerlo. Sa chiudersi a riccio, ma quando si apre è sempre per condividere tanto.
*Millepensieri*: Ha la testa tra le nuvole e mille cose da fare. Ma si ferma a sognare spesso.  
*Alessandra*: E' molto bella e solare. Le piace gioire e scaccia i pensieri negativi con un sorriso. Ama condividere le gioie altrui, vive i suoi tormenti da sola.  
*Leda*: E' elegante ma versatile, si adegua a tutto nella vita. Procede coi piedi di piombo, guidata dalla sua grande saggezza. Molto intelligente, sa essere attenta e premurosa.
*Quibbel...*: Nome stravagante, tipo stravagante. Fuori dagli schemi, coglie il succo ed è mirato. Non si perde in chiacchiere.
*Tebe*: magra e piccolina, capelli biondi e ricci, pelle chiara. Sempre di corsa, cerca di mantenere la calma ma a volte si spazientisce e digrigna i denti. E sono guai.
*President*: è robusto, castano. Occhi scuri. Dice ciò che pensa in modo anche rude, la gente che approfitta delle debolezze altrui lo fa arrabbiare.
*Mary80*: Non troppo alta, occhi profondi. E' spigliata e nasconde dietro una maschera di allegria i suoi segreti. Usa il suo aspetto gradevole per nascondere la sua insicurezza.
*Lothar*: Piacente, capelli brizzolati ed occhi chiari. Sicuro di sé e distaccato, un po' leggero con le donne, ma non in famiglia.

*Contepinceton*: Alto 1.75 o poco meno. Bruno e con un po' di pancetta. Sa godere delle cose belle della vita, gli piace chiacchierare con le persone.
*Tubarao*: Riflessivo ed attento, dallo sguardo intelligente.

*Clementine Kruczynski*: Nervosa, esplode facilmente. Detesta i furbi e la gente che vuole fregarla. E' schietta e sincera e pretende lo stesso dagli altri.

*Danny*: veste sportivo, è carino. Capelli non troppo corti, biondo scuro. Occhi chiari. Riflessivo, molto dolce. Razionalizza tutto. E' un compagno attento e premuroso.

*Circe*: Bruna e carina, timida. Dolcissima ed un po' diffidente.
*Joey Blow*: Alto, fisico sportivo. Attraente. Attento alle donne, rissoso con gli uomini  ( sarà l'avatar?? )


----------



## net (26 Gennaio 2014)

Alessandra ha detto:


> *
> Net: non so perche'...ma mi immagino un volto molto simile a quello di Vanessa Incontrada.*


 Ho capelli lunghi quasi a mezza schiena, ricci e di color castano molto ramato. Pelle chiarissima, qualche lentiggine poco visibile. Occhi scurissimi.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (26 Gennaio 2014)

Alessandra ha detto:


> *Chiara Matraini:* Longilinea, una bella quarantenne, alta intorno al 1.70 m, *carnagione chiara e capelli castani*, lunghi appena sotto le spalle e ricci. *Ampio sorriso* e felina. La immagino vestita con abiti eleganti neri o con *colori essenziali*...*non molto vistosi*.


molto attinente il neretto

io invece ti immagino fisicamente longilinea e sopra il metro e settanta, occhi scuri, stilosa nel vestire, un taglio di capelli grintoso....da vera italiana all'estero


----------



## Chiara Matraini (26 Gennaio 2014)

*Net*

magrissima e con la carnagione chiara, capelli neri, eterea come la donna di un quadro preraffaelita


----------



## Chiara Matraini (26 Gennaio 2014)

*principessa*

Il viso: una bella copia (ma molto più bella) di valeria marini, ma coi capelli fulvi
fisico morbido nei punti giusti


----------



## net (26 Gennaio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> magrissima e con la carnagione chiara, capelli neri, *eterea come la donna di un quadro preraffaelita*


Uh uh ci somiglio un pò sai? carnagione chiara sì. Capelli lunghi lunghi, castano rame. Sono magra ma non " issima " diciamo morbida nei punti giusti


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Gennaio 2014)

net ha detto:


> Non so come siate, ma questo è ciò che immagino quando vi leggo...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ohi ci hai preso:up: Gli occhi cambiano un po' tonalità del castano a seconda delle stagioni  .. Sulla lealtà la devono giudicare gli altri non io


----------



## Zod (26 Gennaio 2014)

net ha detto:


> Non so come siate, ma questo è ciò che immagino quando vi leggo...
> 
> 
> *Zod*: Castano, occhi chiari ed un po' malinconici. Si chiude spesso in sé, si perde nei suoi pensieri, ma è in grado di intravedere il buono nelle persone.


 Tu mi ricordi il sole sul mare quando sulla A14 esci dall'ultima galleria prima di Pescara.


----------



## Tebe (26 Gennaio 2014)

net ha detto:


> Non so come siate, ma questo è ciò che immagino quando vi leggo...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



magra si. Piccolina no. Sono altina per essere femminuccia ma indubbiamente esile.
Castana scura e si. Riccia.

e si. digrigno i denti a sciabola quando mi spazientisco.
:mrgreen:


----------



## danielacala (26 Gennaio 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Tu mi ricordi il sole sul mare quando sulla A14 esci dall'ultima galleria prima di Pescara.


Che bella descrizione. .bravo Zod


----------



## Caciottina (26 Gennaio 2014)

net ha detto:


> Non so come siate, ma questo è ciò che immagino quando vi leggo...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:up:


----------



## Alessandra (26 Gennaio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> molto attinente il neretto
> 
> io invece ti immagino fisicamente longilinea e sopra il metro e settanta, *occhi scuri, stilosa nel vestire,* un taglio di capelli grintoso....da vera italiana all'estero


 grazie per immaginarmi cosi'!

sul neretto ...:up:

no, sono di statura piccola...intorno al 1.65...magari fossi cosi' stanga 
magra, molto sportiva

capelli lunghi, leggermente mossi e scalati...ho una montagna di capelli e se non fossero scalati sarebbero ingovernabili


----------



## Alessandra (26 Gennaio 2014)

net ha detto:


> Ho capelli lunghi quasi a mezza schiena, ricci e di color castano molto ramato. Pelle chiarissima, qualche lentiggine poco visibile. Occhi scurissimi.


:up: 

adoro il color castano ramato!


----------



## Alessandra (26 Gennaio 2014)

net ha detto:


> Non so come siate, ma questo è ciò che immagino quando vi leggo...
> 
> 
> *Alessandra*: E' molto bella e solare. Le piace gioire e scaccia i pensieri negativi con un sorriso. Ama condividere le gioie altrui, vive i suoi tormenti da sola.



che carina...grazie :smile:

...molto bella...magari! 

sul resto ci hai preso! :up:


----------



## net (26 Gennaio 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Tu mi ricordi il sole sul mare quando sulla A14 esci dall'ultima galleria prima di Pescara.


Che bello sei, Zod. E' una strada bellissima, con quella galleria che lascia vedere il mare... grazie.


----------



## Simy (26 Gennaio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> *SIMY:
> *un jeans e una maglietta... capelli ricci sulle spalle, molto naturali e castani.
> una sciarpetta al collo quando fa freddo,
> cinte belle e vistose a segnare un vitino stretto stretto.
> ...


ci hai preso poco. 
ma è carino come mi immagini


----------



## AnnaBlume (26 Gennaio 2014)

net ha detto:


> Non so come siate, ma questo è ciò che immagino quando vi leggo...
> 
> (...)


grazie, Net! Una descrizione bellissima :abbraccio:


----------



## morfeo78 (26 Gennaio 2014)

net ha detto:


> Non so come siate, ma questo è ciò che immagino quando vi leggo...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mi mancano gli occhi chiari, ma con un paio di lenti colorate si puo rimediare :carneval:


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Gennaio 2014)

Morfeo78, con quell'avatar ti immagino tutto intento a farti una zaganella, non so perchè (e che brutta immagine).


----------



## Spider (26 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Morfeo78, con quell'avatar ti immagino tutto intento a farti una zaganella, non so perchè (e che brutta immagine).


*io MOrfeo:
*lo vedo a ricercare quel tipico fumetto... gli piAcciono molto gli eroi della MARVEL anni '80!!!!!
allora si ferma li...dal giornalaio di fiducia... che c'hai stasera????
la mano è in tasca , ovvio... il cazzo bazzocco, 
ne dritto
 ne moscio...
 bazzocco!!!
con la mano in tasca lo accarezza un poco.
ma è un 'eccitazione strana... fatta di fumetti, di storie, di leggende... 
In fondo Morfeo, è un ragazzo semplice.


----------



## Spider (26 Gennaio 2014)

*ed eccola li CHIaRA...
*il liceo, le assemble e i dibattici politici... il jmito del '68.
la joplin che voce!
l'università interrotta... e ancora quel sogno.
tanta politica e tanta musica.
 e poi le canne e le conversazioni e le domande.
come sarà il futuro?
ma era venti anni fa...
capelli scuri, e lisci, la riga in mezzo alla fronte e lunghi.
la borsa di tolfa buttata nell'armadio.
bellezza naturale,semplice. mai camuffata.
 la tolfa...con tutte le scritte  con la biro degli amici di un tempo.
un tempo è stata anche la Milano da bere.. la sua Milano in fondo.
quella che ora la riconosce,
prende le bimbe a scuola, parla con le amiche, organizza le festicciole...
ma la vita è altro.
sono i suoi capelli, la sua musica... il suo  mito, il '68.

è bella Chiara, come non potrebbe esserlo?
sicuramente è più bella dei suoi amanti,
a cui in fondo non deve niente.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (26 Gennaio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> *ed eccola li CHIaRA...
> *il liceo, le assemble e i dibattici politici... il jmito del '68.
> la joplin che voce!
> l'università interrotta... e ancora quel sogno.
> ...


quanto ci hai preso, spider :smile:

tu sei tenebroso e coi capelli neri e il ciuffo verso il centro della testa, che va tanto di moda
sei bello, hai gli occhi verdi

naturalmente muscoloso, spalle larghe
vesti casual
ti si nota perché non ti fai notare
sorridi in modo malinconico


----------



## Fantastica (26 Gennaio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> tu sei tenebroso e coi capelli neri e il ciuffo verso il centro della testa, che va tanto di moda
> sei bello, hai gli occhi verdi
> 
> naturalmente muscoloso, spalle larghe
> ...


Lo vedo anche io così, ma non ha le spalle larghe e gli occhi non sono verdi, forse grigi, più che tutto espressivi.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (26 Gennaio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Lo vedo anche io così, ma non ha le spalle larghe e gli occhi non sono verdi, forse grigi, più che tutto espressivi.



e tu invece?
mora con la pelle che prende facilmente l'abbronzatura
il viso, un ovale perfetto e regolare...sorridente
fisico in forma, ma dolce
capelli mediolunghi e scalati
outfit personalissimo e creato da te,che sai mixare con sapienza 

pigra, gatta, riflessiva


----------



## morfeo78 (27 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Morfeo78, con quell'avatar ti immagino tutto intento a farti una zaganella, non so perchè (e che brutta immagine).


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Spider (27 Gennaio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> e tu invece?
> mora con la pelle che prende facilmente l'abbronzatura
> il viso, un ovale perfetto e regolare...sorridente
> fisico in forma, ma dolce
> ...


su fnatastxca ci sto lavorando...
ancora non riesco ad immaginarla.
un mix tra il fedele e il trasgressivo.
colta sicuramente... 
bella donna, e quando dico bella donna, intendo tutto.
bella come moglie, come amante, come amica... come collega.
potresti passarci le ore con lei, sicuro non ti annoieresti
sincera, schietta, chiara.
diplomatica all'occorrenza.. non ti ferirebbe mai.
pur di dire una bugia.
ma sa che sarebbe una bugia a fin di bene.
è castana  capelli mossi e leggeri...


----------



## morfeo78 (27 Gennaio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> *io MOrfeo:
> *lo vedo a ricercare quel tipico fumetto... gli piAcciono molto gli eroi della MARVEL anni '80!!!!!
> allora si ferma li...dal giornalaio di fiducia... che c'hai stasera????
> la mano è in tasca , ovvio... il cazzo bazzocco,
> ...


 ma che fumetti conosci?

Qui mi dispiace deluderti ma non sono un gran fumettaro. Solo qualche Dylan dog e qualche manga come one peace. Dal giornalaio mi fermo solo per comprare giornali noiosissimi di economia, riviste di informatica o recentemente di giardinaggio.... per trasformare un comune uomo di città in un abile contadinotto


----------



## Spider (27 Gennaio 2014)

morfeo78 ha detto:


> ma che fumetti conosci?
> 
> Qui mi dispiace deluderti ma non sono un gran fumettaro. Solo qualche Dylan dog e qualche manga come one peace. Dal giornalaio mi fermo solo per comprare giornali noiosissimi di economia, riviste di informatica o recentemente di giardinaggio.... per trasformare un comune uomo di città in un abile contadinotto



...ma l'occhio ai porno.. lo butti?
vuoi raccontarmi che ti informi sulle abitudini della talpa?
come stanarla?
o quando è meglio piantar carote?
strano che i giornali di giardinaggio, siano cosi vicini a quelli zozzi, zozzi,
sempre in alto... nessuno che li vuole leggere.
morfeo , morfeo....
secondo me tu sei un bel ragazzone!!!!

p.s. è ancora ...bazzocco?


----------



## morfeo78 (27 Gennaio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> ...ma l'occhio ai porno.. lo butti?
> vuoi raccontarmi che ti informi sulle abitudini della talpa?
> come stanarla?
> o quando è meglio piantar carote?
> ...


Ma noooo, le riviste porno sono tristi. Meglio un giretto al sexy shop con la ragazza a scherzare sul fallo mogliore o sui giochini da sperimentare 

Ps: comunque fra una decina di giorni con la luna crescente posso piantare pomodori e peperoni in vasetti da trapiantare a primavera. 
Al momento ho cipolle buanche, rosse e di troppea, aglio, fave e piselli.... quest'ultimo devo aver ceffato il periodo xche ho letto che sarebbero da mettere il prossimo mese


----------



## Alessandra (27 Gennaio 2014)

*Spider*



Spider ha detto:


> ...ma l'occhio ai porno.. lo butti?
> vuoi raccontarmi che ti informi sulle abitudini della talpa?
> come stanarla?
> o quando è meglio piantar carote?
> ...



scusa la mia ignoranza in materia....ma si dice cosi'? o c'era anche una R in mezzo? ho sempre sentito sbagliato con una R di troppo?


----------



## Spider (27 Gennaio 2014)

Alessandra ha detto:


> scusa la mia ignoranza in materia....ma si dice cosi'? o c'era anche una R in mezzo? ho sempre sentito sbagliato con una R di troppo?


Ale... hai ragione, si dice Barzocco!!!
non bazzocco!
barzocco, sta ad indivcare, un cazzo tra il duro e il moscio,
 nel mezzo,quando ancora, è indeciso!!!
un maschio è barzocco almeno cinque volte al giorno, e spesso è colpa della partita  di calcio!!!

 p. s. io per esempio sono sempre barzzoco la mattina... appena sveglio!!!!


----------



## mary80 (27 Gennaio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> Ale... hai ragione, si dice Barzocco!!!
> non bazzocco!
> barzocco, sta ad indivcare, un cazzo tra il duro e il moscio,
> nel mezzo,quando ancora, è indeciso!!!
> ...


un cazzo si dice barzocco quando non ha ancora incontrato una donzella


----------



## Alessandra (27 Gennaio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> Ale... hai ragione, si dice Barzocco!!!
> non bazzocco!
> barzocco, sta ad indivcare, un cazzo tra il duro e il moscio,
> nel mezzo,quando ancora, è indeciso!!!
> ...



ok...grazie...era giusto per sapere....se mi ero sbagliata io che sentivo sempre una R in piu'...


----------



## Spider (27 Gennaio 2014)

mary80 ha detto:


> un cazzo si dice barzocco quando non ha ancora incontrato una donzella


infatti,
il cazzo barzocco, è il cazzo che c'ha tanta voglia
 ma ancora non ha incontrato lo stimolo giusto per infoiarsi!!!
resra ke appena tu strusci su qualcosa, vuoi una scrivania, vuoi  uno spigolo... 
ti diventa duro come il marmo...
appena lasci ... torni alla normalità.
poi arriva il momento che mentre parli,ti diventa durissimo...
potere dell'immaginazione.
segnale che devi urgentemente trombare... e di brutto!!!!


----------



## mary80 (27 Gennaio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> infatti,
> il cazzo barzocco, è il cazzo che c'ha tanta voglia
> ma ancora non ha incontrato lo stimolo giusto per infoiarsi!!!
> resra ke appena tu strusci su qualcosa, vuoi una scrivania, vuoi  uno spigolo...
> ...



Ahhh uomini..meravigliose macchine da sesso ma..mentre parli in genere ti diventa durissimo?vogliamo farci una chiacchiera spider?


----------



## Spider (27 Gennaio 2014)

mary80 ha detto:


> Ahhh uomini..meravigliose macchine da sesso ma..mentre parli in genere ti diventa durissimo?vogliamo farci una chiacchiera spider?


me lo lasci barzocco tutta la notte?

sai che poi go male ai coglioni?

gli uomini puoi tirarli un poco.. ma poi devi farli scaricare!!!!


----------



## mary80 (27 Gennaio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> me lo lasci barzocco tutta la notte?
> 
> sai che poi go male ai coglioni?
> 
> gli uomini puoi tirarli un poco.. ma poi devi farli scaricare!!!!


passerò da te alla mattina,quando il piccolo spider è un allegro indeciso monello.narcotizza tua moglie e aspettami.


----------



## Tebe (27 Gennaio 2014)




----------



## Spider (27 Gennaio 2014)

mary80 ha detto:


> passerò da te alla mattina,quando il piccolo spider è un allegro indeciso monello.narcotizza tua moglie e aspettami.


il piccolo  spider cresce velocemente, è diventato un ragazzone-one-one,
 ha ripreso tutto dal padre... 
sarebbe molto felice d' incontrarti.


----------



## Spider (27 Gennaio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


>


ciccia... amore mio.
lo sai che io scherzo sempre.

p.s.devo pur farmi una reputazione!!!!!!!


----------



## Tebe (27 Gennaio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> ciccia... amore mio.
> lo sai che io scherzo sempre.
> 
> p.s.devo pur farmi una reputazione!!!!!!!


:blank:


----------



## Spider (27 Gennaio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> :blank:


ah...ma sei proprio arrabbiata????
vorrei farti un massaggino ai piedi, con olio di mandorle dolci e agrumi e karitè....


----------



## Tebe (27 Gennaio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> ah...ma sei proprio arrabbiata????
> vorrei farti un massaggino ai piedi, con olio di mandorle dolci e agrumi e karitè....


:blank::blank:


----------



## Nausicaa (27 Gennaio 2014)

Volevo solo mandarvi un salutino... sono ancora viva :smile:


----------



## Tebe (27 Gennaio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Volevo solo mandarvi un salutino... sono ancora viva :smile:


:blank:


a no, scusa.


E lo so che sei viva.
Non lo sapessi ma lo so
:mrgreen:


zoccolandia

:mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Spider (27 Gennaio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> :blank::blank:


ok, niente mandorle dolci,
facciamo il sandalo...
me lo dai un bacino?

prima io.

smack...smack!!!!


----------



## Spider (27 Gennaio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> :blank:
> 
> 
> a no, scusa.
> ...



....rientrata da una *sEdutA*?????


----------



## Tebe (27 Gennaio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> ok, niente mandorle dolci,
> facciamo il sandalo...
> me lo dai un bacino?
> 
> ...


----------



## Spider (27 Gennaio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


>



PREMETTO CHE SEI BELLA SEMPRE...
 MA MI PIACI DI PIù LA MATTINA QUANDO TI SVEGLI... COSI SEI TROPPO SORRIDENTE.


----------



## Nausicaa (27 Gennaio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> :blank:
> 
> 
> a no, scusa.
> ...



Ah, allora le foto non le vuoi?


----------



## Nausicaa (27 Gennaio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ah, allora le foto non le vuoi?




Pffftt!
Ho cercato di mettere foto -innocentissime, paesaggi- ma non ci riesco.

Delusione....


----------



## Nausicaa (27 Gennaio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Pffftt!
> Ho cercato di mettere foto -innocentissime, paesaggi- ma non ci riesco.
> 
> Delusione....


----------



## Nausicaa (27 Gennaio 2014)

Uffa.

Come si fanno grandi?

Vabbè torno al lavoro e smetto di sprecare tempo...


PS ho una immaginazione visiva molto poco vivace nei confronti di chiunque qui dentro, e di conseguenza vi immagino esattamente come i vostri avatar, a parte Minerva che ho sempre immaginato come le donne di Klimt, anche dopo che lei mi ha detto che non ci azzecca nulla.


----------



## danielacala (27 Gennaio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


>


Oiii. .ma mi volete far venire un infarto? 
Sono rimasta a casa sola..tutti usciti
presto per raggiungere posti di lavoro
scuola ecc.

Nel lettone sola non mi piace ..
.la casa vuota mi fa paura. ..c è molto silenzio...buio assoluto..
...non mi sento sicura .. accendo il cell 
entro nel forum per cercare compagnia e far cessare i timoti...E VEDO STA FACCIA! 
Ma siete pazzi?


----------



## danny (27 Gennaio 2014)

net ha detto:


> Non so come siate, ma questo è ciò che immagino quando vi leggo...
> 
> 
> a
> *Danny*: veste sportivo, è carino. Capelli non troppo corti, biondo scuro. Occhi chiari. Riflessivo, molto dolce. Razionalizza tutto. E' un compagno attento e premuroso.



Io non immagino come voi siate fisicamente, faccio ancora fatica per alcuni a comprendervi caratterialmente, per cui non mi espongo in questo gioco...
Uhm... sì, vesto sportivo,  ora che è inverno stivali da moto, li adoro, capelli corti (da 30enne li avevo lunghi... ma ora non è il caso), ma ormai tendo al brizzolato... Occhi castani. Sono alto, magro. Razionalizzo tutto, vero. Direi che sono calmo e riflessivo. Vorrei essere più attento e premuroso, ma come tutti sfocio nell'individualismo a tratti. ;-)
Ciaooooo


----------



## Simy (27 Gennaio 2014)

Net, ma mi conosci per caso


----------



## Fantastica (27 Gennaio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> e tu invece?
> mora con la pelle che prende facilmente l'abbronzatura
> il viso, un ovale perfetto e regolare...sorridente
> fisico in forma, ma dolce
> ...


Lascio che l'ottimo spider "lavori" e poi svelerò l'arcano

(Comunque si dice _BARZOTTO_)


----------



## OcchiVerdi (27 Gennaio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si...guardami...
> View attachment 8078



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (27 Gennaio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Lascio che l'ottimo spider "lavori" e poi svelerò l'arcano
> 
> (Comunque si dice *BARZOTTO*)



Alleluia! :mrgreen:

Ps. Net ci ha preso un bel po'...


----------



## net (27 Gennaio 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> Net, ma mi conosci per caso


 beh se sei così come ti immagino... :inlove: sei meravigliosa!!!


----------



## Tebe (27 Gennaio 2014)

danielacala ha detto:


> Oiii. .ma mi volete far venire un infarto?
> Sono rimasta a casa sola..tutti usciti
> presto per raggiungere posti di lavoro
> scuola ecc.
> ...



Ma come sta faccia?
Come ti permetti!
Sono io questa, in due occasioni.
Quando vedo le melanzane








e quando spider tenta di intortarmi.


crudele.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (27 Gennaio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ma come sta faccia?
> Come ti permetti!
> Sono io questa, in due occasioni.
> Quando vedo le melanzane
> ...



Addirittura ti basta vederle?? ma sei proprio sicura??


----------



## danielacala (27 Gennaio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ma come sta faccia?
> Come ti permetti!
> Sono io questa, in due occasioni.
> Quando vedo le melanzane
> ...


Ma smettila con queste foto. .adesso sono
in banca..c è molta gente..ma io dalla paura
faccio la pipi vicino alle casse


----------



## Tebe (27 Gennaio 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Addirittura ti basta vederle?? ma sei proprio sicura??



Si.
Invitami a cena, ordina melanzane e poi vedi se non ti vomito a fiotto addosso.




Ti piace farti vomitare a fiotto addosso?


----------



## Tebe (27 Gennaio 2014)

danielacala ha detto:


> Ma smettila con queste foto. .adesso sono
> in banca..c è molta gente..ma io dalla paura
> faccio la pipi vicino alle casse


se il direttore della banca è decente niente pipì dalle casse.
Gli balzi in ufficio dicendo che hai tanta paura.

Così.








vi devo spigare proprio tutto.
Madonna che fatica.


----------



## Simy (27 Gennaio 2014)

net ha detto:


> beh se sei così come ti immagino... :inlove: sei meravigliosa!!!


ci sei andata vicinissima :smile:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (27 Gennaio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Si.
> Invitami a cena, ordina melanzane e poi vedi se non ti vomito a fiotto addosso.
> 
> 
> ...


Chinotto a vomito o vomito e basta?? :rotfl:e comunque manco le melanzane puzzassero. Tzè! A me piacciono 

... poi mi metti a confronto con "pannocchione" ( minchia trovagli subito un altro nick che questo fa schifo ) 
e mi demoralizzo. Non che le dimensioni contino ma poi parte l'ansia da prestazione. 

Visto il pistolone.....posso consigliare.... :rotfl:
...


----------



## PresidentLBJ (27 Gennaio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Immagino President sempre su un treno.
> *Scuro di capelli e di occhi. Spalle larghe. Non magro.
> Lo immagino avere un tablet in mano e un quotidiano appoggiato sulle ginocchia. Come se non potesse fare a meno di toccare la carta.*


Sul neretto ci hai preso.



Tebe ha detto:


> Lo immagino attento a leggere qualcosa per poi alozare gli occhi verso gli altri passeggeri.
> E puntare discretamente con i suoi occhi scuri una fanciulla.
> Guardarla finchè lei alza gli occhi.
> E continuare a fissarla. Fino al sorriso di lei.
> ...


:fischio:

Io ti immagino fisicamente Kylie Minogue. Caratterialmente... decisa, stronza, sfrontata, puntigliosa. Apparentemente fredda, in realtà molto sensibile.


----------



## Tebe (27 Gennaio 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Chinotto a vomito o vomito e basta?? :rotfl:e comunque manco le melanzane puzzassero. Tzè! A me piacciono
> 
> ... poi mi metti a confronto con "pannocchione" ( minchia trovagli subito un altro nick che questo fa schifo )
> e mi demoralizzo. Non che le dimensioni contino ma poi parte l'ansia da prestazione.
> ...


Ti parte l' ansia da prestazione con me?
Hai quindi deciso di renderti preda della terribile tebina?

Te l'ho detto. Aspetta il tuo turno.
Ora sono indaffarata.
Uno per volta.

Sul nick ci stiamo lavorando. Mica vengono così. Su due piedi.

A proposito...tu suoni il basso o la chitarra?
Non mi ricordo, abbi pietà.
Il mio amico suona il basso...tu che quindi sei nel ramo...potremmo dargli un nick "aderente" a questa prerogativa.

Mi è venuto in mente perchè quando gareggiavo nelle gare di tiro con l'arco, mi chiamavano Scorpion unhappy:. Terribile. Io che avevo l'arco brillantinato e già mi truccavo morigeratamente gli occhi come Moira Orfei) perchè appunto il mio arco era uno Scorpion.



Eddai aiutaci!!!
Non è un idea super simpa e fantastica?






si. Sto fumando.

(Brunetta non cazziarmi. Sono in ferie)


----------



## Caciottina (27 Gennaio 2014)

*Spider*: capelli lunghi neri sulle spalle, occhi azzurri, grosso e pompato, un sacco di tatuaggi, e un cuore troppo grande.

*Simy*: Capelli lisci castano chiaro lunghi, occhi verdi, maglietta attillata, tette grosse, vita stretta, jeans, scarpe da ginnastica, felpa col cappuccio, runner.

*Oscuro: *alto e robusto, capelli scuri un po come Aquilani (forse), occhi grandi e scuri, ride tanto e in realta si lascia coccolare. Jeans e felpa col cappuccio, accompagna Simy a portare fuori Yuma. Matchano.

*Joey Blow*: piccolino, non magro ma nemmeno grasso, pelato a detta sua, occhi grandi e verdi. Io lo vedo in pantofole e vestaglia col caffe in mano a brontolare tutto il giorno, poi pero quando e' fuori critica chi porta le pantofole a casa dicendo che e' una cosa cafona e da pacchiani.

*Sbriciolata*: io me la immagino come Shania Twain in "Men, i fell like a woman". Ne piu, ne meno.

*Minerva*: composta, un po come Brie Van de Kamp in Desperate Houswives.
Ma non rossa. Buonda, capelli lunghi, o sciolti in 100 boccoli o supertirati, alta magra, dita lunghe e fine, pochi anelli, forse solo 2, o 1, dipende. Una collana di perle semplice. Quando e' a casa si lascia un po sciatta, fuori rigorosamente tirata, ma non se la tira. Ha sempre un sorriso per tutti.

*Chiara Matraini*: Alta si, 1.70, bel corpo, misure giuste. Capello corto in una caschetto che arriva sotto le orecchie, frangetta, labbra piene, nasino piccolo, occhi cerbiatti castani, gonna tacchi e camicia. Sempre un libro in borsa.
Molto bella.

*Stermy*: il piu fico. Alto, ben messo, capelli corti con un po di cresta (una cosa leggerina) neri, occhi blu, sopracciglia folte e nere, ciglia lunghe, naso dritto, labbra piene. veste giovanilissimo.

*Sienne:* Bassina ma questo si sa. Capelli corti corti. Per me lei e' Audrey Hepburn in Vacanze Romane. Bellissima.

*Principessa*: lo so come sei. Sei bellissima. Gli occhi poi.....vabbe... 

*Elio*: so pure come e' lui, e direi perfetto per Principessa.

*Fiammetta*: Alta piu di 1.70, capelli lisci sopra e boccolanti sotto, mezzi rossi mezzi castani. Occhi marroni, bel visino proporzionato. Un po hippy figlia dei fiori. Ride sempre, ha sempre la battuta pronta e se hai bisogno c'e'.

*Tebe*: La immagino bella come Sofia Loren ma nel complesso mi viene piu in mente Nicole Kidman, stesso sguardo mezzo psicotico mezzo che ti dice: se ti prendo....Si butta, non teme nulla, come va va e se non va sti cazzi.

*Bender*: piccolo. Biondo occhi grandi e azzurie tristi, un bel corpo, ma spalle curve. In pigiama.
Ma mo si ripiglia.

*Ultimo*: a volte lo immagino come l omino del suo avatar. Paro paro. Altre, alto, magro ma braccia forti, puo tenere in braccio tutte e 3 le sue creature contemporaneamente.
Jeans lunghi d inverno, jeans corti alla pescatora d estate, maglietta, il giornale sotto braccio e il cuore piu grande che c'e'.


----------



## Joey Blow (27 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> *Joey Blow*: piccolino, non magro ma nemmeno grasso, pelato a detta sua, occhi grandi e verdi. Io lo vedo in pantofole e vestaglia col caffe in mano a brontolare tutto il giorno, poi pero quando e' fuori critica chi porta le pantofole a casa dicendo che e' una cosa cafona e da pacchiani.


C'hai preso giusto sul pelato perchè è a detta mia.


----------



## Tebe (27 Gennaio 2014)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Sul neretto ci hai preso.
> 
> 
> :fischio:
> ...



che carina che è Kylie, ma ...no.
Lei non arriva al metro e 60, io ho 10 centimetri in più e non sono bionda.
E puntigliosa proprio no. Se non quando si trascende sull assurdo, allora non mi capacito e divento na zecca.



si si. Fischietta pure.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (27 Gennaio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ti parte l' ansia da prestazione con me?
> Hai quindi deciso di renderti preda della terribile tebina?
> 
> Te l'ho detto. Aspetta il tuo turno.
> ...


 :nuke: Pure bassista e pagari pure più bravo di me. Tzè. :nuke:


Scendo in cantina a cercare il mio ego..... :rotfl:


Vade retro. Repossessed!


----------



## Tebe (27 Gennaio 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> :nuke: Pure bassista e pagari pure più bravo di me. Tzè. :nuke:
> 
> 
> Scendo in cantina a cercare il mio ego..... :rotfl:
> ...


ma guarda che sarai kreti.
Ma mica è una gara, essù.
fattene una ragione sei arrivato tardi.
Ti ho corteggiato un po' poi con sta storia che eri fedele e tutto il repertorio dell orrore ho mollato.
Colpa mia se sei diventato sfidanzato e puoi darlo tranquillamente in giro?
Aspetta il tuo turno e non farne una questione di ego.

Quindi.
Lo chiamiamo Reposs?


----------



## Tebe (27 Gennaio 2014)

Ma poi che ne so se è più bravo di te.
Non ti ho mai sentito suonare. Lui si, ma tanto non capisco un cazzo di bassi, quindi....


Adesso ti mando una foto della guest così stai bravino per un po'.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (27 Gennaio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> ma guarda che sarai kreti.
> Ma mica è una gara, essù.
> fattene una ragione sei arrivato tardi.
> Ti ho corteggiato un po' poi con sta storia che eri fedele e tutto il repertorio dell orrore ho mollato.
> ...


Sono competitivo.... ma anche no. :rotfl:

No Repossessed sei te! 




Tebe ha detto:


> Ma poi che ne so se è più bravo di te.
> Non ti ho mai sentito suonare. Lui si, ma tanto non capisco un cazzo di bassi, quindi....
> 
> 
> Adesso ti mando una foto della guest così stai bravino per un po'.


manda manda almeno non me la dimentico.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (27 Gennaio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> ma guarda che sarai kreti.
> Ma mica è una gara, essù.
> fattene una ragione sei arrivato tardi.
> Ti ho corteggiato un po' poi con sta storia che eri fedele e tutto il repertorio dell orrore ho mollato.
> ...


Ma occhini si é sfidanzato? Davvero?


----------



## Principessa (27 Gennaio 2014)

net ha detto:


> Non so come siate, ma questo è ciò che immagino quando vi leggo...
> *Principessa*: *Capelli chiari* ed occhi scuri, *nervosa e sempre di fretta*. Cura il suo look ma *veste comoda. E' impulsiva e sognatrice*.


Ci hai preso, soprattutto sul nervosa!!!


Per chi vuole vedere la mia foto, basta un pvt, non sono timida ahahahahah!


----------



## Principessa (27 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> *Spider*: capelli lunghi neri sulle spalle, occhi azzurri, grosso e pompato, un sacco di tatuaggi, e un cuore troppo grande.
> 
> *Simy*: Capelli lisci castano chiaro lunghi, occhi verdi, maglietta attillata, tette grosse, vita stretta, jeans, scarpe da ginnastica, felpa col cappuccio, runner.
> 
> ...


:inlove:

E' l'amore per me che parla ahahahahaha!

Diciamo che mi ritengo discretamente scopabile, bellissima proprio no!  Soprattutto vestita da omo con il giaccone militare e con le occhiaie permanenti che me ritrovo!


----------



## danielacala (27 Gennaio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> se il direttore della banca è decente niente pipì dalle casse.
> Gli balzi in ufficio dicendo che hai tanta paura.
> 
> Così.
> ...


Ma tu sei una sensitivaindemoniata...come hai fatto a capire?

Avevo detto al mio compagno,se ti faccio cornuto scelgo il direttore di banca...
....giovane carino rampante..disponibile con le signore clienti.

Tede che mi dici?Voi  cosa mi consigliate?Mi lancio?Lascio perdere?


----------



## Caciottina (27 Gennaio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> :inlove:
> 
> E' l'amore per me che parla ahahahahaha!
> 
> Diciamo che mi ritengo discretamente scopabile, bellissima proprio no!  Soprattutto vestita da omo con il giaccone militare e con le occhiaie permanenti che me ritrovo!


certe cose lasciale dire a me 
<3


----------



## scrittore (27 Gennaio 2014)

danielacala ha detto:


> Ma tu sei una sensitivaindemoniata...come hai fatto a capire?
> 
> Avevo detto al mio compagno,se ti faccio cornuto scelgo il direttore di banca...
> ....giovane carino rampante..disponibile con le signore clienti.
> ...


ops...stai parlando di me!!!


----------



## Principessa (27 Gennaio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Il viso: una bella copia (ma molto più bella) di valeria marini, ma coi capelli fulvi
> fisico morbido nei punti giusti


Bellissima descrizione!!!

Ti ringrazio! 

A essere morbida lo sono, nei punti giusti non lo so, diciamo che nell'ultimo mese sono quasi arrivata al peso forma ma continuano a non piacermi i miei fianchi e le cosce :carneval:

A Valeria Marini non saprei se ci somiglio... magari!!! Come altezza purtroppo no!

Che dice chi mi ha vista???


----------



## danielacala (27 Gennaio 2014)

scrittore ha detto:


> ops...stai parlando di me!!!


Forse si.


----------



## scrittore (27 Gennaio 2014)

danielacala ha detto:


> Forse si.


uhm..vediamo allora..tu parli di direttore di banca ( non di agenzia sono cose moolto differenti ).
Certamente non sono direttore di banca...ma mi ci posso avvicinare (l'età è ancora troppo giovane) :sonar:

Quindi ricapitoliamo..se cerchi un direttore di banca giovane e disponibile ocn le clienti scordatelo...il più giovane c'ha 50 anni...

se cerchi un direttore di agenzia non sono io...ma fidati non ne vale la pena 

per tutto il resto....


----------



## sienne (27 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> *Sienne:* Bassina ma questo si sa. Capelli corti corti. Per me lei e' Audrey Hepburn in Vacanze Romane. Bellissima.


Ciao Miss,

non ho nessuna intenzione, di cambiare la tua immaginazione ... 

che complimenti, caspita! ... 

Bacio ...


sienne


----------



## perplesso (27 Gennaio 2014)

danielacala ha detto:


> Ma tu sei una sensitivaindemoniata...come hai fatto a capire?
> 
> Avevo detto al mio compagno,se ti faccio cornuto scelgo il direttore di banca...
> ....giovane carino rampante..disponibile con le signore clienti.
> ...


lanciati


----------



## danielacala (27 Gennaio 2014)

scrittore ha detto:


> uhm..vediamo allora..tu parli di direttore di banca ( non di agenzia sono cose moolto differenti ).
> Certamente non sono direttore di banca...ma mi ci posso avvicinare (l'età è ancora troppo giovane) :sonar:
> 
> Quindi ricapitoliamo..se cerchi un direttore di banca giovane e disponibile ocn le clienti scordatelo...il più giovane c'ha 50 anni...
> ...


Grazie per la precisazione,
parlavo di un semplice direttore d'agenzia..quindi lascio perdere..
conosco anche il presidente di una banca..ma quello è vecchino ed è interessato
a donne dell'eta' di mia figlia.


----------



## danielacala (27 Gennaio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> lanciati


Mi devo lanciare?


----------



## Principessa (27 Gennaio 2014)

Allora, dò le mie descrizioni senza considerare eventuali foto che avrei visto  immaginando solo gli utenti secondo quello che scrivete.

*Innominata*: secondo me somiglia molto all'avatar che ha messo, è alta, bionda, magra e ha un fisico da urlo.

*Alessandra*: mora, longilinea con seno piccolo e sodo e bel sederino, occhi azzurri, labbra medie e sorriso ampio, viso sottile, un po' pallida; veste sportiva.

*disincantata*: capelli color biondo molto chiaro, lunghi e spumosi, corporatura media, occhi scuri, labbra sottili, viso lungo, veste pure lei sportiva.

*miss acacia*: ti immaginavo biondo platino, labbra a cuoricino perennemente rossettate, occhi neri e molto magra, vestita sempre sexy da figa spaziale (lo sei! )

*Rabarbaro*: capelli biondo scuro a caschetto, occhi castani, un po' cicciottello e sbarbatello, mette sempre la camicia.

*Tebe*: capelli neri lisci, viso lungo e sottile, corporatura magra, alta più o meno 1,75, occhi scuri, veste spesso etnico, con gonne molto lunghe variopinte e foulard.

*Chiara Matraini*: formosa, belle tette, capelli scuri ondulati di lunghezza media, occhi castani, labbra medie, altezza media, veste spesso in tailleur.

*oscuro*: alto (l'ha detto lui, lo so ), corporatura media, qualche tatuaggio, occhi scuri, capelli scuri, viso ampio e guancie piene, fossetta sul mento, labbra leggermente carnose.

*Elio*: magrissimo, alto, biondino con i capelli fini, veste sempre classico

*net: *capelli castano chiaro ricci, veste molto casual, porta sempre orecchini, ha la carnagione scura e gli occhi castani, corporatura magra

*contepinceton: *capelli sale e pepe, alto, carnagione chiara, corporatura media, occhi neri, labbra carnose, veste molto casual

*perplesso*: un omone alto e grosso, con i capelli scuri scompigliati e ondulati e la pelle liscia come un bambino

*farfalla*: capelli castano scuro, taglio classico fino alle spalle con riga in mezzo, occhi scuri, corporatura normale, mette spesso la gonna

*Simy*: capelli biondo scuro ricci, occhi castani, corporatura normale, alterna uno stile casual a uno stile più femminile.

*Spider*: ragazzo palestrato, ha un tatuaggio sulla spalla e uno dietro al sedere, porta il pizzetto ben curato, è moro e ha un po' di occhiaie.

*Minerva*: alta, molto magra, capelli biondi quasi rossi, ha qualche lentiggine; veste classico, porta spesso la gonna.

*Joey Blow*: pelato (l'ha detto lui ), pizzetto color nero (baffi e un po' di barba) poco curato, leggermente sovrappeso (7/8 kg), alto circa 1,75, mette spesso i jeans

*Sbriciolata*: alta circa 1,65, occhi celesti, labbra sottili, viso leggermente tondo, corporatura media, adora i vestiti lunghi
CONTINUERO' presto...


----------



## scrittore (27 Gennaio 2014)

danielacala ha detto:


> Grazie per la precisazione,
> parlavo di un semplice direttore d'agenzia..quindi lascio perdere..
> conosco anche il presidente di una banca..ma quello è vecchino ed è interessato
> a donne dell'eta' di mia figlia.


eh si...conosco la specie, sai com'è...a una certa età e dopo anni di duro lavoro si ricordano che nella vita bisogna anche "distrarsi un po'" ... e il loro motto è "non è mai troppo tardi" :sonar:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (27 Gennaio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Ma occhini si é sfidanzato? Davvero?


Ma quale sfidanzato? Mi ha proprio mollato in tronco senza problemi e con un messaggino su whatsapp. Voleva andare a convivere ed io no. Voleva un figlio ed io no. Voleva....... solo quello che non poteva avere.  :scared:


----------



## Joey Blow (27 Gennaio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> .
> 
> *Joey Blow*: pelato (l'ha detto lui ), pizzetto color nero (baffi e un po' di barba) poco curato, leggermente sovrappeso (7/8 kg), alto circa 1,75, mette spesso i jeans


Pelato e jeans sì, per il resto vedi MissCaciotta.


----------



## Principessa (27 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Pelato e jeans sì, per il resto vedi MissCaciotta.


In effetti sei troppo incazzato per avere qualche chilo in più


----------



## perplesso (27 Gennaio 2014)

danielacala ha detto:


> Mi devo lanciare?


senza pensarci 2 volte


----------



## Minerva (27 Gennaio 2014)

da sempre quando mi descrivono (tranne chi mi ha letto tempo fa che sa che sono un'originalona)
ho cosine classiche ...che può anche succedere in alcune occasioni.
in realtà quando sono in studio ho spesso jeans fra lo strappato e lo smandruppato con cose bizzarre .
per fortuna frequento un ambiente dove anche una signora di mezzo secolo può giocare con quello che indossa.


----------



## Tebe (27 Gennaio 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Ma quale sfidanzato? Mi ha proprio mollato in tronco senza problemi e con un messaggino su whatsapp. Voleva andare a convivere ed io no. Voleva un figlio ed io no. Voleva....... solo quello che non poteva avere.  :scared:


Film visti e rivisti


----------



## Simy (27 Gennaio 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Ma quale sfidanzato? Mi ha proprio mollato in tronco senza problemi e con un messaggino su whatsapp. Voleva andare a convivere ed io no. Voleva un figlio ed io no. Voleva....... solo quello che non poteva avere. :scared:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (27 Gennaio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Film visti e rivisti


 non andiamo OT. :mrgreen:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (27 Gennaio 2014)

Simy ha detto:


>



io Simy me la immagino.... e c'ho pure preso! :rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (27 Gennaio 2014)

non è una situazione facile per una donna che vuol stare con te .


OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Ma quale sfidanzato? Mi ha proprio mollato in tronco senza problemi e con un messaggino su whatsapp. Voleva andare a convivere ed io no. Voleva un figlio ed io no. Voleva....... solo quello che non poteva avere.  :scared:


----------



## scrittore (27 Gennaio 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Ma quale sfidanzato? Mi ha proprio mollato in tronco senza problemi e con un messaggino su whatsapp. Voleva andare a convivere ed io no. Voleva un figlio ed io no. Voleva....... solo quello che non poteva avere.  :scared:


...a me questi uomini che vogliono diventare a tutti i costi dei genitori proprio mi spiazzano...


----------



## OcchiVerdi (27 Gennaio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> non è una situazione facile per una donna che vuol stare con te .


mai detto il contrario. Però almeno una telefonata..
:mrgreen:



scrittore ha detto:


> ...a me questi *uomini *che vogliono diventare a tutti i costi dei genitori proprio mi spiazzano...


ehm 
io uomo con prole.
Lei donna senza prole.


----------



## scrittore (27 Gennaio 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> mai detto il contrario. Però almeno una telefonata..
> :mrgreen:
> 
> 
> ...


Ok...uomo con prole...perdona la gaffe ma in ogni modo mi spiazzi lo stesso... 
io al posto tuo li avrei lasciati alla mia ex...mantenimento e vita nova per me..

ed è per questo modo di pensare  ( mi rendo conto eccessivamente egoista) che ho scelto di non avere figli..


----------



## Minerva (27 Gennaio 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> mai detto il contrario. Però almeno una telefonata..
> :mrgreen:
> 
> 
> ...


sul modo hai senz'altro ragione.


----------



## Nocciola (27 Gennaio 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Ma quale sfidanzato? Mi ha proprio mollato in tronco senza problemi e con un messaggino su whatsapp. Voleva andare a convivere ed io no. Voleva un figlio ed io no. Voleva....... solo quello che non poteva avere. :scared:



Mi sa che già sapevi che finiva così
Non è che ce la troviamo qui "illusa" dall'amante vero?


----------



## Minerva (27 Gennaio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Mi sa che già sapevi che finiva così
> Non è che ce la troviamo qui "illusa" dall'amante vero?


mi scuso con spider ma è comunque un argomento interessante.
 secondo me non si tratta di aver illuso o meno (occhiverdi so che sarà stato chiaro), si può partire pensando di farcela e non riuscirci.


----------



## Nocciola (27 Gennaio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> mi scuso con spider ma è comunque un argomento interessante.
> secondo me non si tratta di aver illuso o meno (occhiverdi so che sarà stato chiaro), si può partire pensando di farcela e non riuscirci.


Infatti era una battuta la mia
spero davvero che non le passi per la testa di essere stata illusa


----------



## Principessa (27 Gennaio 2014)

O è scema lei che sperava di cambiare lui con il suo amore, o è stato bugiardo
OcchiVerdi a omettere o mentire sul fatto che non volesse convivenza o figli. 
In ogni caso, giusto il taglio netto. 
Lei non perde tempo e tu trovi un'altra con cui divertirti senza sentirti in colpa.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (27 Gennaio 2014)

scrittore ha detto:


> Ok...uomo con prole...perdona la gaffe ma in ogni modo mi spiazzi lo stesso...
> io al posto tuo li avrei lasciati alla mia ex...mantenimento e vita nova per me..
> 
> ed è per questo modo di pensare ( mi rendo conto eccessivamente egoista) che ho scelto di non avere figli..


L'unica cosa a cui non voglio rinunciare è la quotidianità con mia figlia. Nessuna donna al mondo potrà mai farmi cambiare idea. Almeno credo.
E' per questo che io e la madre viviamo ancora insieme. In armonia. Siamo una famiglia che gestisce la quotidianità in modo normalissimo. I grandi, quelli adulti, non sono più una coppia. A mia figlia decisamente non interessa. Lei vuole mamma e papà e noi siamo felici così.
Ribadisco, in armonia.

La mia ex lo sapeva, l'ha sempre saputo e siamo stati insieme 1 anno da coppia e prima un altro anno in cui io ero l'amante.


----------



## Nocciola (27 Gennaio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> O è scema lei che sperava di cambiare lui con il suo amore, o è stato bugiardo
> OcchiVerdi a omettere o mentire sul fatto che non volesse convivenza o figli.
> In ogni caso, giusto il taglio netto.
> Lei non perde tempo e tu trovi un'altra con cui divertirti senza sentirti in colpa.


Occhiverdi vive con la sua excompagna e ha una figlia ed è sempre stato chiaro.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (27 Gennaio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> O è scema lei che sperava di cambiare lui con il suo amore, o è stato bugiardo
> OcchiVerdi a omettere o mentire sul fatto che non volesse convivenza o figli.
> In ogni caso, giusto il taglio netto.
> Lei non perde tempo e tu trovi un'altra con cui divertirti senza sentirti in colpa.


lei sapeva... non sono un bugiardo. per natura.

si sperava di ottenere di più con il tempo. Io non ho sensi di colpa. 

ora vado a casa.


----------



## scrittore (27 Gennaio 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> lei sapeva... non sono un bugiardo. per natura.
> 
> si sperava di ottenere di più con il tempo. Io non ho sensi di colpa.
> 
> ora vado a casa.


Non ti conosco ma credimi, hai tutta la mia stima.


----------



## Nocciola (27 Gennaio 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> lei sapeva... non sono un bugiardo. per natura.
> 
> si sperava di ottenere di più con il tempo. *Io non ho sensi di colpa.*
> 
> ora vado a casa.


sul rosso

:sbatti:

sul grassetto. Direi che non ne hai motivo


----------



## Simy (27 Gennaio 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> io Simy me la immagino.... e c'ho pure preso! :rotfl:


:bleble:


----------



## Minerva (27 Gennaio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> O è scema lei che sperava di cambiare lui con il suo amore, o è stato bugiardo
> OcchiVerdi a omettere o mentire sul fatto che non volesse convivenza o figli.
> In ogni caso, giusto il taglio netto.
> Lei non perde tempo e tu trovi un'altra con cui divertirti senza sentirti in colpa.


ma perché scema...contava di farcela ma non avrà retto ad una situazione non semplice , doveva ben dirlo con chiarezza ma non è tanto strano volere di più da un rapporto.
e fino a che non vivi la cosa non puoi sapere se ti staranno bene certi paletti


----------



## Tebe (27 Gennaio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Mi sa che già sapevi che finiva così
> Non è che ce la troviamo qui "illusa" dall'amante vero?



madonna! Mi sono catapultata dal ridere!!!


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Principessa (27 Gennaio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma perché scema...contava di farcela ma non avrà retto ad una situazione non semplice , doveva ben dirlo con chiarezza ma non è tanto strano volere di più da un rapporto.
> e fino a che non vivi la cosa non puoi sapere se ti staranno bene certi paletti


Scusa ma io credo che una persona adulta debba sapere cosa vuole nella vita e lasciar perdere chi non è proprio adatto. 
Una donna lo sa se vuole un figlio o no.
Se io voglio una famiglia tutta mia, non mi metterò mai con un separato in casa con prole che ha un suo equilibrio, a meno che non sono ingenua e non vivo su una nuvoletta rosa... 
Cercarsi le situazioni complicate sperando di cambiare o educare gli uomini è da ragazzine cresciute, secondo me...


----------



## Minerva (27 Gennaio 2014)

che non sia poi così facile lo dimostri nel tuo tred





Principessa ha detto:


> Scusa ma io credo che una persona adulta debba sapere cosa vuole nella vita e lasciar perdere chi non è proprio adatto.
> ...


----------



## Caciottina (27 Gennaio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Scusa ma io credo che una persona adulta debba sapere cosa vuole nella vita e lasciar perdere chi non è proprio adatto.
> Una donna lo sa se vuole un figlio o no.
> Se io voglio una famiglia tutta mia, non mi metterò mai con un separato in casa con prole che ha un suo equilibrio, a meno che non sono ingenua e non vivo su una nuvoletta rosa...
> *Cercarsi le situazioni complicate sperando di cambiare o educare gli uomini è da ragazzine cresciute, secondo me..*.


pero'. pero'....
come ben sai....
ci sono anche le eccezioni. sia di uomini cambiati ed educati, sia di donne e non ragazzine cresciute che sperano nei cambiamenti.
io credo che ci si debba arrivare ad una conclusione (in un caso o nell altro) ma non senza aver prima passato un po di tempo insieme. Vedi Occhiverdi magari no. Un altro pero' avrebbe potuto dire: BON, sono separato, single, mi piace questa donna. forse una convivenza.....
credo piu che altro, a meno che non voglia restare a casa con l ex per sempre, prima o poi vorra condividere di piu con un altra donna, forse.
forse era lei che non era abbastanza per lui, o non era quella che ti ribalta.


----------



## Principessa (27 Gennaio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> che non sia poi così facile lo dimostri nel tuo tred


Ah certo, l'ideale era tenere da sempre le distanze con il sardo e divertirmi e basta, semmai. 
Ho creduto per un po', come anche lui, che ci potesse essere altro.
Però se consideri tutto, non ci ho perso tanto tempo e, persino in preda alle farfalle, non ho cambiato una virgola dei miei progetti e sono andata avanti.


----------



## Simy (27 Gennaio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Scusa ma io credo che una persona adulta debba sapere cosa vuole nella vita e lasciar perdere chi non è proprio adatto.
> Una donna lo sa se vuole un figlio o no.
> Se io voglio una famiglia tutta mia, non mi metterò mai con un separato in casa con prole che ha un suo equilibrio, a meno che non sono ingenua e non vivo su una nuvoletta rosa...
> Cercarsi le situazioni complicate sperando di cambiare o educare gli uomini è da ragazzine cresciute, secondo me...


certo, è ovvio, ma non si può essere cosi categorici. spesso le situazioni ci portano a cambiare idea su certe cose.


----------



## Principessa (27 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> pero'. pero'....
> come ben sai....
> ci sono anche le eccezioni. sia di uomini cambiati ed educati, sia di donne e non ragazzine cresciute che sperano nei cambiamenti.
> io credo che ci si debba arrivare ad una conclusione (in un caso o nell altro) ma non senza aver prima passato un po di tempo insieme. Vedi Occhiverdi magari no. Un altro pero' avrebbe potuto dire: BON, sono separato, single, mi piace questa donna. forse una convivenza.....
> ...


Tesoro tu sei più giovane e più ottimista di me, sicuramente 
Io le eccezioni le considero miracoli, quasi. 
Può darsi che lei non era abbastanza per lui, comunque meglio rassegnarsi presto e passare oltre...


----------



## Caciottina (27 Gennaio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Tesoro tu sei più giovane e più ottimista di me, sicuramente
> Io le eccezioni le considero miracoli, quasi.
> Può darsi che lei non era abbastanza per lui, comunque meglio rassegnarsi presto e passare oltre...


ah si, prima lo sai meglio e'.
sempre se hai la fortuna di avere accanto un uomo sincero, nel bene e nel male.


----------



## Principessa (27 Gennaio 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> certo, è ovvio, ma non si può essere cosi categorici. spesso le situazioni ci portano a cambiare idea su certe cose.


Ognuno è libero di sperare e chiedere, ci mancherebbe  
Io preferisco unirmi a chi ha i miei stessi progetti da subito.


----------



## Principessa (27 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> ah si, prima lo sai meglio e'.
> sempre se hai la fortuna di avere accanto un uomo sincero, nel bene e nel male.


Ma lo vedi presto... 
Se uno vuole convivere e avere un figlio, si dà da fare per arrivarci.


----------



## Caciottina (27 Gennaio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Ma lo vedi presto...
> Se uno vuole convivere e avere un figlio, si dà da fare per arrivarci.


si, ma non sempre....hai sempre i casi con donne mature e uomini indecisi a vita e un po bambini
e casi di uomini maturi che sanno cio' che vogliono e (forse) quando lo vogliono e donne/fanciulle eterne sognatrici che non si rassegnano mai.
e poi ci sono io, lui il primo caso, indeciso e immaturo e io il secondo eterna fanciulla che non si rassegna, pero' funziona


----------



## Simy (27 Gennaio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Ognuno è libero di sperare e chiedere, ci mancherebbe
> Io* preferisco unirmi a chi ha i miei stessi progetti da subito*.


Anche io, ma magari lei ha cambiato idea "nel corso" della loro relazione, chissà


----------



## Innominata (27 Gennaio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Allora, dò le mie descrizioni senza considerare eventuali foto che avrei visto  immaginando solo gli utenti secondo quello che scrivete.
> 
> *Innominata*: secondo me somiglia molto all'avatar che ha messo, è alta, bionda, magra e ha un fisico da urlo.
> 
> ...


Grazie, hai ragione su ogni cosa!!!!!:up:
Sull'avatar più di tutto
Per il resto, be', sono alta dentro, il che mi eleva a quello che hai detto tu! E nel contempo ho misure graziose.
Tu somigli un po' nel complesso a Irene Grandi più carina?


----------



## Fiammetta (27 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> *Spider*: capelli lunghi neri sulle spalle, occhi azzurri, grosso e pompato, un sacco di tatuaggi, e un cuore troppo grande.
> 
> *Simy*: Capelli lisci castano chiaro lunghi, occhi verdi, maglietta attillata, tette grosse, vita stretta, jeans, scarpe da ginnastica, felpa col cappuccio, runner.
> 
> ...


Allora ....insomma :mrgreen: Non sono alta 1.70, capelli mossi si ma sono come li descrivi tu solo quando riesco a domarli, sono castani con sfumature naturali tendenti ad un castano più caldo tra il dorato e il rosso non so descrivere il colore ... Proprio hippy no anche se in estate mi vedresti sempre con abiti piuttosto colorati e solari ...si rido spesso e si mi vengon spontanee battute ironiche e non :mrgreen: Bacio cucciolina


----------



## Innominata (27 Gennaio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Allora ....insomma :mrgreen: Non sono alta 1.70, capelli mossi si ma sono come li descrivi tu solo quando riesco a domarli, sono castani con sfumature naturali tendenti ad un castano più caldo tra il dorato e il rosso non so descrivere il colore ... Proprio hippy no anche se in estate mi vedresti sempre con abiti piuttosto colorati e solari ...si rido spesso e si mi vengon spontanee battute ironiche e non :mrgreen: Bacio cucciolina


Ma insomma ti piace 'sto paparadscha:sonar:?


----------



## Fiammetta (27 Gennaio 2014)

Innominata ha detto:


> Ma insomma ti piace 'sto paparadscha:sonar:?


Ma cosa è ? :singleeye::mrgreen:


----------



## Innominata (27 Gennaio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma cosa è ? :singleeye::mrgreen:


Una pietra preziosa piuttosto fiammeggiante(la fiammella e' temperata e gentile ma luminosa) con un colore che ha qualcosa di ramato...


----------



## Fiammetta (27 Gennaio 2014)

Innominata ha detto:


> Una pietra preziosa piuttosto fiammeggiante(la fiammella e' temperata e gentile ma luminosa) con un colore che ha qualcosa di ramato...


Uuuhhuuu bella ma la trovo come immagine sul web? :up:


----------



## Innominata (27 Gennaio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Uuuhhuuu bella ma la trovo come immagine sul web? :up:


Si, tante! Purtroppo da questo tablet non sono riuscita a postare niente


----------



## Fiammetta (27 Gennaio 2014)

Innominata ha detto:


> Si, tante! Purtroppo da questo tablet non sono riuscita a postare niente


Ho postato io sul post precedente woow una meraviglia ...be se mi immagini così wooowww un complimento bellissimo :bacio:


----------



## Principessa (27 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> si, ma non sempre....hai sempre i casi con donne mature e uomini indecisi a vita e un po bambini
> e casi di uomini maturi che sanno cio' che vogliono e (forse) quando lo vogliono e donne/fanciulle eterne sognatrici che non si rassegnano mai.
> e poi ci sono io, lui il primo caso, indeciso e immaturo e io il secondo eterna fanciulla che non si rassegna, pero' funziona


Beh io predico bene e razzolo male perché sono stata dietro a Elio per tanti anni e alla fine si è deciso. 
Vero che avevamo tanti problemi oggettivi, ma potevamo fare di più per convivere prima. Entrambi.


----------



## Principessa (27 Gennaio 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> Anche io, ma magari lei ha cambiato idea "nel corso" della loro relazione, chissà


Pure io quando stavo con F all'inizio non volevo figli e lui invece diceva forse, però quando ha escluso proprio di volerne altri con me, per problemi suoi con i precedenti avuti con la ex, mi sono resa conto che non avrei mai potuto rinunciare a un figlio per lui. Appena sono riuscita a staccarmi, l'ho lasciato e mi sono messa con Elio, che come ho scritto, all'epoca era il mio amante. 
Trovo che sarebbe stato stressante per me cercare di convincerlo. E poi non avrei mai accettato i suoi figli viziati e stronzi, a carico suo totale


----------



## contepinceton (27 Gennaio 2014)

Io me li immagino o come personaggi della warner o come i muppet

Per esempio Tebe nella mia testa è Kermit
Lunaiena Piggy.


----------



## contepinceton (27 Gennaio 2014)

Innominata è come Pippi calzelunghe.


----------



## lunaiena (27 Gennaio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Io me li immagino o come personaggi della warner o come i muppet
> 
> Per esempio Tebe nella mia testa è Kermit
> Lunaiena Piggy.



Si infatti alle medie mi chiamavano Piggy...
ero uguale...uguale...


----------



## oscuro (28 Gennaio 2014)

*Si*

SI ,sono alto 1.91,corporatura media,occhi verdi,capelli come Aquilani qualche tempo fa...adesso sale e pepe,nessun tatuaggio,e non capisco perchè la barba mi nasce scura ed i capelli no.:rotfl:Insomma fisico alla Ibraimovich,carattere pure....!


----------



## contepinceton (28 Gennaio 2014)

lunaiena ha detto:


> Si infatti alle medie mi chiamavano Piggy...
> ero uguale...uguale...


:inlove::inlove::inlove:
della maialina non si butta via niente...


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Gennaio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> SI ,sono alto 1.91,corporatura media,occhi verdi,capelli come Aquilani qualche tempo fa...adesso sale e pepe,nessun tatuaggio,e non capisco perchè la barba mi nasce scura ed i capelli no.:rotfl:Insomma fisico alla Ibraimovich,carattere pure....!


Ma Ibra è un tantino stronzo ne sei consapevole?


----------



## oscuro (28 Gennaio 2014)

*SI*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma Ibra è un tantino stronzo ne sei consapevole?


In campo so farmi rispettare.


----------



## lunaiena (28 Gennaio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> :inlove::inlove::inlove:
> della maialina non si butta via niente...



oink...oink...


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Gennaio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> *Sbriciolata*: alta circa 1,65, occhi celesti, labbra sottili, viso leggermente tondo, corporatura media, adora i vestiti lunghi


c'hai preso.





....
manco pe' gnente
purtroppo sono pure più piccola:rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Gennaio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> In campo so farmi rispettare.


Ma pure fuori


----------



## oscuro (28 Gennaio 2014)

*Fiammetta*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma pure fuori


!Son stato costretto!


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Gennaio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> !Son stato costretto!


Farsi rispettare è il minimo poi che x farlo tocca a volte usare modi bruschi dipende dal comportamento altrui :smile:


----------



## Spider (28 Gennaio 2014)

*Minerva...
*Minerva è quello che vuole essere.
Minerva sa ridere... ma anche questo deve deciderlo lei.
capelli lisci e castano chiaro, tirati indietro e raccolti spesso
con un elastico troppo stretto.
Minerva è nevrotica... magra e scattosa, 
le vene...sottili segni su di una pelle bianchissima.
una pelle di luna.
La borsa firmata, ma portata come se non fosse,
il potere della vera eleganza.

Algida se vuole, materna all'occorrenza.
ha sofferto Minerva ma non te lo farà mai notare,
il rischio è la sua dignità.
saprebbe anche come fare...
sicura di esserne capace, ma la ricerca è ardua,
 inconcludente,
 troppo alta è la posta...
e poi in fondo non ne vale veramente  la pena.
Minerva è cosi... si toglie le scarpe la sera, seduta sul divano...
 e si accarezza leggermente i piedi.
quanta eleganza in piccolo gesto.
domani in fondo è solo un altro giorno...


----------



## Spider (28 Gennaio 2014)

*
Ultimo...
*quanto oro nei capelli!!!
un normanno in terra d'Africa.
esile e proporzionato, la parte più bella?
 ...il culo,
 sodo e con una leggera peluria
chiara, chiara... 
in fondo, lo sfottò di tutti quei terroni...
la scuola con la palestra perennemente chiusa, i vetri rotti alle finestre... ma fuori
c'era il mare , il sole la spiaggia.
quanta polvere, per una partita di calcetto!!!
ma c'era lei a guardarti, vero?
e poi mangiare i fichi d'india con le mani nude... caldi caldi... scaldati da sole.
lIl sole in cui si riconosce Ultimo,
 il sole della sua terra.


----------



## contepinceton (28 Gennaio 2014)

lunaiena ha detto:


> oink...oink...


Quoto un abbraccio
sono tanto felice per te....
Verde mio...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Abbiamo 40 anni e guarda come siamo...


----------



## danielacala (28 Gennaio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> SI ,sono alto 1.91,corporatura media,occhi verdi,capelli come Aquilani qualche tempo fa...adesso sale e pepe,nessun tatuaggio,e non capisco perchè la barba mi nasce scura ed i capelli no.:rotfl:Insomma fisico alla Ibraimovich,carattere pure....!


Che figo!...mandami una foto.


----------



## Principessa (28 Gennaio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Allora, dò le mie descrizioni senza considerare eventuali foto che avrei visto  immaginando solo gli utenti secondo quello che scrivete.
> 
> *Innominata*: secondo me somiglia molto all'avatar che ha messo, è alta, bionda, magra e ha un fisico da urlo.
> 
> ...


Continuo...

*Fiammetta*: altezza 1,72, capelli castani ricci a boccoli, lunghi, abbigliamento formale  e femminile, occhi castano chiaro, labbra piccole

*Brunetta*: capelli a caschetto castani fino alla base del collo, occhi neri, formosa, alta 1,60 circa, abbigliamento vario, a seconda della circostanza, porta sempre gli orecchini

*scrittore*: alto 1,70 circa, magro, capelli cortissimi sale e pepe, occhi celesti, labbra medie, naso grande, vestito spesso formale

*Ultimo*: alto 1,80, leggermente in carne, capelli scuri con qualcuno grigio ai lati, occhi verdi, veste casual
*
AnnaBlume*: capelli scuri lisci con qualche meches più chiara, occhi castani, alta 1,75, zigomi alti, slanciata, labbra non troppo carnose, sempre in tiro e truccata

*Tubarao*: totalmente rasato e senza pizzetto, sopracciglia scure e sottili, occhi nocciola, leggermente in carne, altezza 1,75 circa, colorito della pelle ambra, veste molto semplice (jeans+maglia/jeans+maglietta)

*passante*: alto 1,85, fisico snello con braccia e gambe lunghe, bellissime mani da pianista, capelli castano chiaro, occhi scuri e labbra medie, si veste in modo semplice

Per ora non mi viene in mente altro


----------



## Fantastica (28 Gennaio 2014)

@Spider

... anche i primi, e anche quelli di mezzo, ma gli ultimi tuoi due ritratti sono forme d'amore. Grazie.


----------



## Minerva (28 Gennaio 2014)

mi sono sentita accarezzare da una descrizione.che si avvicini o no importa poco


----------



## andrea53 (28 Gennaio 2014)

*Io invece...*

provo a pensarci e vedo Disincantata sulla battima, scalza e con un vestito leggero che si gode la vista del mare. esile e coi capelli lunghi, attraversati dal vento.
poi mi viene in mente che Scaredhearth è bella, fresca della sua gioventù, tanti capelli, sguardo penetrante ma dolce. Sempre intenta a lavorare dietro ad un bancone, forse quello di una reception, di un hotel o di una compagnia di viaggi...
Diletta mora, longilinea, spiritosa. Sempre di corsa, casa, figlie, marito a caccia di farfalle.
DanielaCala sorridente, accogliente, capelli biondi. Una che ti farebbe sentire a casa anche in capo al mondo.
Brunetta bella, un po' fredda ma gentile. Colta e piena di classe.
Leda, dolce, materna. Per il resto: vedi Brunetta.
Scusate, ho scritto quel che mi veniva in mente. Non un'immagine fisica, ho cercato di ambientarvi...
buona notte!


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Gennaio 2014)

andrea53 ha detto:


> provo a pensarci e vedo Disincantata sulla battima, scalza e con un vestito leggero che si gode la vista del mare. esile e coi capelli lunghi, attraversati dal vento.
> poi mi viene in mente che Scaredhearth è bella, fresca della sua gioventù, tanti capelli, sguardo penetrante ma dolce. Sempre intenta a lavorare dietro ad un bancone, forse quello di una reception, di un hotel o di una compagnia di viaggi...
> Diletta mora, longilinea, spiritosa. Sempre di corsa, casa, figlie, marito a caccia di farfalle.
> DanielaCala sorridente, accogliente, capelli biondi. Una che ti farebbe sentire a casa anche in capo al mondo.
> ...


Buona notte una sega, vecchio maiale, solo le femmine t'immagini.


----------



## disincantata (28 Gennaio 2014)

andrea53 ha detto:


> provo a pensarci e vedo Disincantata sulla battima, scalza e con un vestito leggero che si gode la vista del mare. esile e coi capelli lunghi, attraversati dal vento.
> poi mi viene in mente che Scaredhearth è bella, fresca della sua gioventù, tanti capelli, sguardo penetrante ma dolce. Sempre intenta a lavorare dietro ad un bancone, forse quello di una reception, di un hotel o di una compagnia di viaggi...
> Diletta mora, longilinea, spiritosa. Sempre di corsa, casa, figlie, marito a caccia di farfalle.
> DanielaCala sorridente, accogliente, capelli biondi. Una che ti farebbe sentire a casa anche in capo al mondo.
> ...



Grazie caro, mia hai strappato un sorriso, esile no, una volta!


----------



## Principessa (28 Gennaio 2014)

Meglio qualcosa che niente come te, JB!

Dai, facci na bella descrizione brutalmente sincera.

Io immagino che tu immagini tutti i nostri possibili difetti fisici.


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Gennaio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Meglio qualcosa che niente come te, JB!
> 
> Dai, facci na bella descrizione brutalmente sincera.
> 
> Io immagino che tu immagini tutti i nostri possibili difetti fisici.


Ecco dagli pure spago così siamo a posto :singleeye:


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Gennaio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ecco dagli pure spago così siamo a posto :singleeye:


Non vuoi che descriva minuziosamente i vostri difetti fisici?


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non vuoi che descriva minuziosamente i vostri difetti fisici?


Boh fai come vuoi io tanto son perfetta quindi :mrgreen: Me ne frego :rotfl::carneval:


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Gennaio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Boh fai come vuoi io tanto son perfetta quindi :mrgreen: Me ne frego :rotfl::carneval:


Ma figurati se mi metto ad immaginare difetti fisici ad utenti che per lo più manco immagino, su.


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma figurati se mi metto ad immaginare difetti fisici ad utenti che per lo più manco immagino, su.


Ma in realtà nemmeno io riesco ad immaginare o meglio non mi metto li a pensare ...leggo, rispondo stop


----------



## sienne (28 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma figurati se mi metto ad immaginare difetti fisici ad utenti che per lo più manco immagino, su.


Puntuale. Togli il vento dalle vele ... 
Comunque, credo che i più non immaginano ... 
Quello che mi capita è, che leggendo faccio associazioni, secondo alle sensazioni. 
Ti vedo a volte in un blu oscuro ... poi mi viene in mente il film,
"Le grand bleu" ... così ... non da senso ...


----------



## andrea53 (28 Gennaio 2014)

*beh,*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Buona notte una sega, vecchio maiale, solo le femmine t'immagini.


Su una cosa ti sbagli: sono ancora sveglio.


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Gennaio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Puntuale. Togli il vento dalle vele ...
> Comunque, credo che i più non immaginano ...
> Quello che mi capita è, che leggendo faccio associazioni, secondo alle sensazioni.
> *Ti vedo a volte in un blu oscuro* ... poi mi viene in mente il film,
> "Le grand bleu" ... così ... non da senso ...


Io? Cioè me? Vedi blu scuro me?


----------



## Alessandra (28 Gennaio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> *
> Ultimo...
> *quanto oro nei capelli!!!
> un normanno in terra d'Africa.
> ...



questa descrizione e' stupenda....
l'ho riletta almeno 5 volte 
(fin'ora. non escludo che ripassero' per rileggerla)

E' poesia.


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Gennaio 2014)

Alessandra ha detto:


> questa descrizione e' stupenda....
> l'ho riletta almeno 5 volte
> (fin'ora. non escludo che ripassero' per rileggerla)
> 
> E' poesia.


Immagino che la parte della peluria sul culo bello sia puro lirismo, in effetti.


----------



## sienne (28 Gennaio 2014)

Ciao 

Fiammetta ... ti leggo, e non dimostri tutti i tuoi colori. 
Fai bene ... ma penso che sei molto colorita. 
Poi penso ad un colibrì ... e a volte mi viene in mente 
la musica di "le carnaval des animaux ... aquarium" ... 
Credo, perché una volta vidi un video ... con una intensità di colori fantastici ...
E la musica è bella ... l'ascolto per fare le pulizie a volte ... 
ma questo non centra nulla ... 


sienne


----------



## sienne (28 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Io? Cioè me? Vedi blu scuro me?



Si, di te stavo scrivendo. Ti vedo / percepisco in un blu oscuro. 
Non solo ... ma spesso.


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Gennaio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> Fiammetta ... ti leggo, e non dimostri tutti i tuoi colori.
> Fai bene ... ma penso che sei molto colorita.
> ...


Hai ragione mi trattengo  Sai capirmi ... Ma solo le persone che sento realmente vicine sanno come sono ovvero a dirla come intendi tu conoscono tutte le sfumature ... Non a caso di la ho postato Alanis con la canzone everythings il testo è chiaro


----------



## Alessandra (28 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Immagino che la parte della peluria sul culo bello sia puro lirismo, in effetti.



e' poesia anche quella carezza di peli biondi descritti da Spider...
sono quei dettagli che rendono il ritratto piu' umano...


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Gennaio 2014)

Alessandra ha detto:


> e' poesia anche quella carezza di peli biondi descritti da Spider...
> sono quei dettagli che rendono il ritratto piu' umano...


Ma poveri noi.


----------



## Alessandra (28 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma poveri noi.


mi togli la poesia di bocca


----------



## Sbriciolata (29 Gennaio 2014)

Alessandra ha detto:


> e' poesia anche quella carezza di peli biondi descritti da Spider...
> sono quei dettagli che rendono il ritratto *piu' umano*...


----------



## andrea53 (29 Gennaio 2014)

*Assomiglia...*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> View attachment 8115


alla mia gatta mentre aspetta la ciotola.


----------



## Sbriciolata (29 Gennaio 2014)

andrea53 ha detto:


> alla mia gatta mentre aspetta la ciotola.


e invece è Ultimo, ritratto da Spider in uno dei suoi più riusciti travestimenti:mrgreen:


----------



## zanna (29 Gennaio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> e invece è Ultimo, ritratto da Spider in uno dei suoi più riusciti travestimenti:mrgreen:


:risata::risata::risata:


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Gennaio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> e invece è Ultimo, ritratto da Spider in uno dei suoi più riusciti travestimenti:mrgreen:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:Ultimoooo corriiiii ...uff anche io voglio un ritratto animal :singleeye::mrgreen:


----------



## andrea53 (29 Gennaio 2014)

*Addirittura meglio*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> e invece è Ultimo, ritratto da Spider in uno dei suoi più riusciti travestimenti:mrgreen:


di Stanislao Moulinsky, mago dei travestimenti


----------



## Alessandra (29 Gennaio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> View attachment 8115


SLURP...che figo questo nostro Ultimo....


ecco il mio sguardo innamorato....


----------



## Alessandra (29 Gennaio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:Ultimoooo corriiiii ...uff anche io voglio un ritratto animal :singleeye::mrgreen:



sto uscendo Fiammettina...dopo te lo posto.....



...ho il tuo ritrattino sul mio pc....

quando torno te lo posto...
(se non sara' troppo tardi o non troppo ubriaca o ambo :sonar


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Gennaio 2014)

Alessandra ha detto:


> sto uscendo Fiammettina...dopo te lo posto.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


O ambo mi garba :mrgreen::up:Ciao alessandruccia


----------



## Alessandra (31 Gennaio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> O ambo mi garba :mrgreen::up:Ciao alessandruccia




rieccomi.....:mrgreen:


ecco Fiammetta....
http://www.lsmetropolis.org/wp-content/volpe.jpg


occhi dolci e color fuego....


----------



## Spider (31 Gennaio 2014)

*Nicola...*
Nicola ha gli occhi bassi.
Il maglioncino di cashmere blu e la camicia con i bottoncini al collo,
 i capelli con la riga da una parte e quella giacca...è sempre troppo stretta...
Nicola è magro ma non è alto.
Nicola ha sempre fatto ben il suo lavoro.
Nicola è solo,
 eppure ha tutti intorno a lui.
Nicola si guarda allo specchio...è nudo.
si definisce, si celebra, si scarnifica...
si giudica.
Nicola non è solo,
c'è una compagna che lo ama
da sempre.


----------



## Spider (31 Gennaio 2014)

*AB...*
Ab c'ha i muscoli!!!
gli manca il pisello.
politicamente corretta, socialmente equilibrata, emotivamente autonoma.
AB gira in casa con una leggera sottoveste afgana...
un ricordo reduce di non so quale viaggio.
AB è alta e autoritaria.
anche le donne si innamorano di lei.
emana fascino.
Tanto yogurt, tanto tofu.
AB sa cosa deve dire, sa cosa è corretto dire, sa cosa è corretto fare.
Ab ha tutta la mia invidia e la mia meschinità,
è troppo bella per essere vera.
eppure lo è.


----------



## Caciottina (31 Gennaio 2014)

Ahahahaha carina.


----------



## Spider (31 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> Ahahahaha carina.


non mi tentare...
sai che ti conosco poco, poco?
a parte le risposte e le domande intelligenti che fai,
non conosco assolutamente la tua storia...
sono vecchio, che ci vuoi fare.


----------



## Caciottina (31 Gennaio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> non mi tentare...
> sai che ti conosco poco, poco?
> a parte le risposte e le domande intelligenti che fai,
> non conosco assolutamente la tua storia...
> sono vecchio, che ci vuoi fare.



Chi ti tenta?
Saprai poco ma la mia innocenza è ben conosciuta!
Ah!


----------



## Spider (31 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> Chi ti tenta?
> Saprai poco ma la mia innocenza è ben conosciuta!
> Ah!


innocenza...
Dio che bel termine, molto inusuale, qui dentro.
nessuno è innocente...fino a prova contraria.


----------



## Caciottina (31 Gennaio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> innocenza...
> Dio che bel termine, molto inusuale, qui dentro.
> nessuno è innocente...fino a prova contraria.


Io ho ampiamente dato prova di esserlo!  
Sfiderei l ortica


----------



## Spider (31 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> Io ho ampiamente dato prova di esserlo!
> Sfiderei l ortica


mi fai un sunto?
stretto, stretto...


----------



## Caciottina (31 Gennaio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> mi fai un sunto?
> stretto, stretto...


Solite cose....brava ragaZza innamorata e super fedele permissiva dolce bla bla bla.....
S


----------



## Spider (1 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> Solite cose....brava ragaZza innamorata e super fedele permissiva dolce bla bla bla.....
> S



..poi è arrivato il tradimento.
la botta, come si dice...
l'hai lasciato?
o stai ancora con lui?


----------



## Caciottina (1 Febbraio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> ..poi è arrivato il tradimento.
> la botta, come si dice...
> l'hai lasciato?
> o stai ancora con lui?


No maddeche'....
Sto con lui si da 6 anni ....nessun tradimento mio....
Forse uno suo anni fa..non so...non mi interessa molto....


----------



## Spider (1 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> No maddeche'....
> Sto con lui si da 6 anni ....nessun tradimento mio....
> Forse uno suo anni fa..non so...non mi interessa molto....


non ho capito.
tu non hai tradito, lui neppure ...forse.
perchè stai a perde tempo.... acquà??????


----------



## Caciottina (1 Febbraio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> non ho capito.
> tu non hai tradito, lui neppure ...forse.
> perchè stai a perde tempo.... acquà??????



La mia storia si nasconde li....sono qui perche devo capire delle cose e preparmi a certe cose della vita.
Capisci?


----------



## Spider (1 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> La mia storia si nasconde li....sono qui perche devo capire delle cose e preparmi a certe cose della vita.
> Capisci?


per niente.
non capisco niente.
si nasconde li...dove?
a cosa ti devi preparare, cosa devi capire?


----------



## Spider (1 Febbraio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> per niente.
> non capisco niente.
> si nasconde li...dove?
> a cosa ti devi preparare, cosa devi capire?


a ho capito...tu sei quella che non sai se tradirlo oppure no?
con un certo tizio, un collega.. ma stai per sposarti?


----------



## Caciottina (1 Febbraio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> a ho capito...tu sei quella che non sai se tradirlo oppure no?
> con un certo tizio, un collega.. ma stai per sposarti?


Cosa? Ma come osi? Quella è palomita....
Io nn tradisco nessuno. ..
Dio. ...leggimi un po di piu....


----------



## Spider (1 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> Cosa? Ma come osi? Quella è palomita....
> Io nn tradisco nessuno. ..
> Dio. ...leggimi un po di piu....


ma io ti ho letto ...giuro!
mi sfuggi... perchè non sono assiduo.
ecco la verità.


----------



## Caciottina (1 Febbraio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> ma io ti ho letto ...giuro!
> mi sfuggi... perchè non sono assiduo.
> ecco la verità.


Mmm...
Mmm....
Sara'.......
Comunque.....


----------



## Spider (1 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> Mmm...
> Mmm....
> Sara'.......
> Comunque.....


comunque che?
quale è la tua storia?


----------



## Caciottina (1 Febbraio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> comunque che?
> quale è la tua storia?


Una storia infinita


----------



## Spider (1 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> Una storia infinita


mi spiace,
anche la mia...
ma se non ne vuoi parlare ti comprendo.
alla fine viene noia.
nessun problema, ti immaginerò come l'utente... riottosa,
 nel bene, sempre, ovvio.


----------



## Caciottina (1 Febbraio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> mi spiace,
> anche la mia...
> ma se non ne vuoi parlare ti comprendo.
> alla fine viene noia.
> ...


Riottosa?


----------



## contepinceton (1 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> Una storia infinita


Momo?


----------



## Caciottina (1 Febbraio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Momo?


Sebastian


----------



## Spider (1 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> Riottosa?


miss...
 a tuo tempo avrai esposto le tue ragioni, vero?
chiedevo delucidazioni..tutto qui.
tipo...è successo questo... ho fatto questo... leggitti questo.


----------



## AnnaBlume (1 Febbraio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> *AB...*
> Ab c'ha i muscoli!!!
> gli manca il pisello.
> politicamente corretta, socialmente equilibrata, emotivamente autonoma.
> ...


   :uhoh: :im-ok:                            :thankyou:

per la vestaglia afgana mi attrezzerò, sembra una roba bella; per il resto non ne ho idea ma l'immagine è intrigante; ma l'altezza che molti mi attiribuiscono da dove viene? Arrivo solo a spizzicare l'1,70, che non è tutto questo granché...


----------



## Cla87 (2 Febbraio 2014)

descrivete anche me? beh, effettivamente partecipo poco però dai, provateci almeno 

per favore


----------



## Innominata (2 Febbraio 2014)

Cla87 ha detto:


> descrivete anche me? beh, effettivamente partecipo poco però dai, provateci almeno
> 
> per favore


Ti sei divertito, eh? A proposito, devo portare un cordiale a Sbri 


Intanto, cosa ci facevi a quell'ora di notte? O stavi facendo colazione perché hai il turno di domenica:mexican:?
Mi ricordo la tua storia, mi sembravi un discreto uomo in fieri, alla ricerca di saldezza e sentimenti affidabili, sul terreno di un naturale tratto di intemperanza giovanile, com'è giusto che sia. Gentile e desideroso di ascoltare e farsi ascoltare. Sei tu quello delle foto? Hai dei bellissimi fazzoletti:up:!
Come sono finiti poi i tuoi tormenti?


----------



## Innominata (2 Febbraio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> :uhoh: :im-ok:                            :thankyou:
> 
> per la vestaglia afgana mi attrezzerò, sembra una roba bella; per il resto non ne ho idea ma l'immagine è intrigante; ma l'altezza che molti mi attiribuiscono da dove viene? Arrivo solo a spizzicare l'1,70, che non è tutto questo granché...


:incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


----------



## Cla87 (2 Febbraio 2014)

Innominata ha detto:


> Ti sei divertito, eh? A proposito, devo portare un cordiale a Sbri
> View attachment 8143
> 
> Intanto, cosa ci facevi a quell'ora di notte? O stavi facendo colazione perché hai il turno di domenica:mexican:?
> ...


Soffro di insonnia, dormo due ore a notte per questo ero sveglio. Cmq non son io quello delle foto, quello è Axl Rose, il cantante dei Guns and Roses, io ho 26 anni. bah, i miei tormenti non sono tornati a farmi visita... sto bene così. Sono concentratissimo su me stesso...

di recente la mia ex mi ha cercato, stavolta senza nemmeno un banale pretesto. ha detto di aver visto il mio contatto su whatsapp e mi ha chiesto come stavo? mi sono limitato a rispondere "bene, grazie". alchè lei ha aggiunto: "forse, sarebbe meglio cancellare i nostri numeri così possiamo fare fede a quello che ci siamo detti (ovverosia non sentirci mai più)
io ho risposto così: "te la suoni e te la canti, io manco ce l'avevo il tuo contatto. fa come meglio credi"

alla fine l'ho bloccata pure su whatsapp, spero non trovi un altro modo per contattarmi, inutilmente!


----------



## Spider (4 Febbraio 2014)

*marietto...
*
marietto e il suo cognac,
il cammino è acceso.
è tardi, dormono tutti,
 solo allora marietto si siede...
una mano nei capelli,ancora tanti, il taglio fuori moda,
 troppo lungo...forse.
legge marietto,
 la musica è
 bassa in sottofondo.
marietto aspetta per rispondere.
si slaccia la cravatta, allenta il bottone...
gira ancora una volta il suo cognac..
nel caldo calice.
marietto ha una domanda,
a cui nessuno ha mai saputo rispondere.


----------



## Nausicaa (4 Febbraio 2014)

Spider, scusa, mi immagini in qualche modo?
ammetto che non è che mi interessi in modo soverchio, ma è una brutta notte, non riesco a dormire e tu sei sveglio


----------



## Spider (4 Febbraio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Spider, scusa, mi immagini in qualche modo?
> ammetto che non è che mi interessi in modo soverchio, ma è una brutta notte, non riesco a dormire e tu sei sveglio


*
Nuasicaa...*

la sciarpona calda al collo e la giacca lunga,
lunga anche lei...le braccia ciondolanti, fanciullesche
 e gli occhi grandi e umidi,
la sua vera verità.
negli occhi di nausicaa, puoi leggere tutto il suo mondo.
e poi... cappelli a nascondere quel taglio strano,
non mi piace...eppure un attimo fa,
 si.
la vedi sempre li...ad interrogarsi sul da farsi...
è sempre in bilico, Nausicaa.
un attimo sempre dopo.. un attimo infinito e importante.
l'attimo della sua vita.


----------



## Sterminator (4 Febbraio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Spider, scusa, mi immagini in qualche modo?
> ammetto che non è che mi interessi in modo soverchio, ma è una brutta notte, non riesco a dormire e tu sei sveglio


telefonateve....


----------



## Spider (4 Febbraio 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> telefonateve....


dici,
 che famo prima????


----------



## Nausicaa (4 Febbraio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> *
> Nuasicaa...*
> 
> la sciarpona calda al collo e la giacca lunga,
> ...


Se dico semplicemente "grazie" si capisce lo stesso che hai fatto una cosa bella per me?
grazie


----------



## Sterminator (4 Febbraio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> *
> Nuasicaa...*
> 
> la sciarpona calda al collo e la giacca lunga,
> ...


Nausicaa me sembrava mejo...

maronn che roba brrrrutta....mo' te sfankula.......ahahahah


----------



## Sterminator (4 Febbraio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> dici,
> che famo prima????


direi....qua c'e' gente pure che vole durmi'....


----------



## Spider (4 Febbraio 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Nausicaa me sembrava mejo...
> 
> maronn che roba brrrrutta....mo' te sfankula.......ahahahah


io la trovo bellissima.


----------



## Nausicaa (4 Febbraio 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Nausicaa me sembrava mejo...
> 
> maronn che roba brrrrutta....mo' te sfankula.......ahahahah


Avevo voglia di interagire un poco con qualcuno. Mi va benissimo.

gli occhi grandi vanno ottimamente  e sto da dio coi cappelli


----------



## Sterminator (4 Febbraio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Se dico semplicemente "grazie" si capisce lo stesso che hai fatto una cosa bella per me?
> grazie


Nausi'...ma ti sei drocata?...ahahah


----------



## Spider (4 Febbraio 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> direi....qua c'e' gente pure che vole durmi'....


fatte fà nà zaganella da quella *signora* dè tu moje...
magari t'ardomenti e non rompi più i cojoni.


----------



## Nausicaa (4 Febbraio 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Nausi'...ma ti sei drocata?...ahahah


Sono drogata di sonno e stanchezza e non riesco a dormire.
non posso farmi il l&n perchè ho il latte sufficiente appena per la colazione di Fra.
sono un poco spaventata e una piccola coccola come quella di spider che ha scritto su di me quando glielo ho chiesto, mi ha fatto piacere.


----------



## Sterminator (4 Febbraio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Avevo voglia di interagire un poco con qualcuno. Mi va benissimo.
> 
> gli occhi grandi vanno ottimamente  e sto da dio coi cappelli


e vabbe' ma farse massacra' nun me pare bello...digliene 4 a quel burino...

minimo dovevi usci' come na' Dea qual pari tu sei, medesima proprio, fatta e finita.....

MI STAI DILUDENDO!!!....:rotfl:


----------



## Nausicaa (4 Febbraio 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> e vabbe' ma farse massacra' nun me pare bello...digliene 4 a quel burino...
> 
> minimo dovevi usci' come na' Dea qual pari tu sei, medesima proprio, fatta e finita.....
> 
> MI STAI DILUDENDO!!!....:rotfl:


Pure tu stellino, fumato qualcosa di buono?


----------



## Sterminator (4 Febbraio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> fatte fà nà zaganella da quella *signora* dè tu moje...
> magari t'ardomenti e non rompi più i cojoni.


le zaganelle fattele fa' te dalla tua, che altro nun po' fa' co' te..porella...poi dice.....ahahahah


----------



## Nausicaa (4 Febbraio 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> e vabbe' ma farse massacra' nun me pare bello...digliene 4 a quel burino...
> 
> minimo dovevi usci' come na' Dea qual pari tu sei, medesima proprio, fatta e finita.....
> 
> MI STAI DILUDENDO!!!....:rotfl:


Cmq sai, non pensavo di essermi posta come una che si vede come una gran figa. Curioso.


----------



## Sterminator (4 Febbraio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Sono drogata di sonno e stanchezza e non riesco a dormire.
> non posso farmi il l&n perchè ho il latte sufficiente appena per la colazione di Fra.
> sono un poco spaventata e una piccola coccola come quella di spider che ha scritto su di me quando glielo ho chiesto, mi ha fatto piacere.


spaventata?...e pecche'?...te sei immaginata tu spider nostro?....ahahahah


----------



## Sterminator (4 Febbraio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Pure tu stellino, fumato qualcosa di buono?


AAAAAAACCCCCCHHHHIIIIIIII?????....ma quando mai...


----------



## Spider (4 Febbraio 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> e vabbe' ma farse massacra' nun me pare bello...digliene 4 a quel burino...
> 
> minimo dovevi usci' come na' Dea qual pari tu sei, medesima proprio, fatta e finita.....
> 
> MI STAI DILUDENDO!!!....:rotfl:


ruffiano.

nausicaa non è una Dea..
nausicaa è una sirena, una ninfa, una grazia.
 non è divenuta... è in divenire.
nausicaa è semplice, per questo è bella.


----------



## Spider (4 Febbraio 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> le zaganelle fattele fa' te dalla tua, che altro nun po' fa' co' te..porella...poi dice.....ahahahah


c'hai ragione... tutte e due le mani stasera non le pò usa... una è fasciata!!!!
alla tua con te gli basta er mignolo...


----------



## Sterminator (4 Febbraio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Cmq sai, non pensavo di essermi posta come una che si vede come una gran figa. Curioso.


ma dai alegher, che lo siete tutte.....vabbuo'?....(tranne quella racchia de brunetta)....


----------



## Sterminator (4 Febbraio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> c'hai ragione... tutte e due le mani stasera non le pò usa... una è fasciata!!!!
> alla tua con te gli basta er mignolo...


alla tua je servono du' mani?...

ma perche' che c'ha in una mano la pila e nell'artra la lente d'ingrandimento?...giocate a sherlok?...zuzzurelloni...ahahah


----------



## Nausicaa (4 Febbraio 2014)

Ri-provo a dormire.
Buonanotte.


----------



## Sterminator (4 Febbraio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ri-provo a dormire.
> Buonanotte.


me sa che sara' mejo....buonanotte anche a te e nun te sogna' a spider che poi rimani tutta inkubata...:mrgreen:


----------



## Spider (4 Febbraio 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> alla tua je servono du' mani?...
> 
> ma perche' che c'ha in una mano la pila e nell'artra la lente d'ingrandimento?...giocate a sherlok?...zuzzurelloni...ahahah


la tua le mani non le usa proprio...
troppo impegnate cor binocolo (professionale)...


a forza de usarlo con te .. l'hai fatta diventa esperta de birthwatching...
insomma...esperta *d'uccelli!!!*
quanti belli *uccelloni*...che ha visto la tu moje!!!!
per non parla de quelli che ha preso...


----------



## Innominata (4 Febbraio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> *marietto...
> *
> marietto e il suo cognac,
> il cammino è acceso.
> ...


Bellissimo, da sommesso ma sensibile batticuore, come molte cose che scrivi certe volte. Buona giornata!


----------



## Innominata (4 Febbraio 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> me sa che sara' mejo....buonanotte anche a te e nun te sogna' a spider che poi rimani tutta inkubata...:mrgreen:


Ma insomma STERMY, come stai? Se stai bene di' bene, se stai male puoi sempre dire ma li morta'...:rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (4 Febbraio 2014)

Innominata ha detto:


> Ma insomma STERMY, come stai? Se stai bene di' bene, se stai male puoi sempre dire ma li morta'...:rotfl:


Ma sto bene, LMDP....ahahah

pure a te vedo bene....fresca e tosta....me sbajo?...


----------



## marietto (4 Febbraio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> *marietto...
> *
> marietto e il suo cognac,
> il cammino è acceso.
> ...


Mi piace... Mi ci ritrovo abbastanza 
A parte la cravatta... che indosso solo se strettamente necessaria all'occasione...
E il taglio dei capelli, più che fuori moda... E' un non taglio
(uscito dal barbiere, tengono una forma definibile solo per qualche giorno...
poi la natura ribelle della chioma rende inutili gli sforzi dell'ottimo professionista...  )


----------



## Spider (6 Febbraio 2014)

*scrittore...

*scrittore è in bilico, scrittore è nel vuoto.
un vuoto pneumatico.
scrittore aleggia.
eppure è concreto.
i piedi ben saldi per terra, le calze lunghe e di lana.

si alza la mattina, i soliti gesti...
il caffè e una grattatina ai coglioni.

scrittore è davanti al suo specchio,
aggiusta i capelli, 
scruta il suo viso...
il tempo ci cambia, scrittore!!!!

allora scrittore, si carica di promesse  le sue.
monta il suo cavallo bianco.
è forte, veloce e ci sa fare scrittore,

ma la mattina ritorna al suo specchio...


----------



## Tebe (7 Febbraio 2014)

Paura le descrizioni di Spider.
Sembrano da terzo occhio.
Quello della mentre.
Un oltre a 360 gradi.


----------



## scrittore (7 Febbraio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> *scrittore...
> 
> *scrittore è in bilico, scrittore è nel vuoto.
> un vuoto pneumatico.
> ...


eccheccazzo era ora!! L'aspettavo con ansia... 
bhe intanto grazie per il tentativo... 
con i capelli e i calzini di lana non c'hai preso... (come tebe...anche io vivo spettinato)...con le promesse nemmeno...

Invece con lo specchio si. E' parte di me...e ti racconto una cosa. 
Sai che una delle prime cose che il diavolo insegnò agli uomini quando scelse di cadere dal paradiso per venire in terra, fu proprio fare gli specchi? 
Oggi sembra sciocco...ma se ci pensi..specchio è l'arte di vedere attraverso. 
E si...io vedo spesso attraverso, purtroppo anche quando non vorrei. E in quei momenti che avviene "il vuoto" di cui parli... oggi ho trovato una specie di equilibrio...ma resta comunque una faccenda complicata... 

la grattatina ai coglioni ci stava bene ...lo ammetto mi hai fatto tanto sorridere :-D 
ci sai fare anche tu!


----------



## nicola (7 Febbraio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> *Nicola...*
> *Nicola ha gli occhi bassi*.
> Il maglioncino di cashmere blu e la camicia con i bottoncini al collo,
> i capelli con la riga da una parte e quella giacca...è sempre troppo stretta...
> ...


ci sono anche io!!! Grazie spider.
Sento, leggendo questa tua descizione di me, che mi hai sentito mentre la facevi. Mi piace , sbagli solo la descizione del mio vestire...tutto il resto sono io ora...


----------



## Ultimo (7 Febbraio 2014)

Spider: alto, muscoloso, un bell'uomo. Tanto romantico e principe da non essere vero, non ci crede nemmeno lui mentre gira con la macchina e ascoltando una canzone  frantuma in sogno il cavallo e l'armatura da guerra..! 

Ma l'armatura è magica e boomm lo veste nuovamente facendo brillare e incazzare  ancor di più di quella rabbia che lo costringe a doverla indossare per forza, sapendo bene che esiste la chiave per nasconderla e chiuderla per sempre dentro l'armadio. 

Spider ama la magia ma non sa più controllarla.


----------



## Sterminator (7 Febbraio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Spider: alto, muscoloso, un bell'uomo. Tanto romantico e principe da non essere vero, non ci crede nemmeno lui mentre gira con la macchina e ascoltando una canzone  frantuma in sogno il cavallo e l'armatura da guerra..!
> 
> Ma l'armatura è magica e boomm lo veste nuovamente facendo brillare e incazzare  ancor di più di quella rabbia che lo costringe a doverla indossare per forza, sapendo bene che esiste la chiave per nasconderla e chiuderla per sempre dentro l'armadio.
> 
> Spider ama la magia ma non sa più controllarla.


E' ufficiale....sei rekkia....ahahahah


----------



## Ultimo (7 Febbraio 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> E' ufficiale....sei rekkia....ahahahah




ahahahaha aòò siamo su "come immaginate gli altri utenti" mica era una dichiarazione.... beddamatri e chi glielo dice a mia moglie ora?


----------



## Sole (7 Febbraio 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> E' ufficiale....sei rekkia....ahahahah


:rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (7 Febbraio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Spider: alto, muscoloso, un bell'uomo. Tanto romantico e principe da non essere vero, non ci crede nemmeno lui mentre gira con la macchina e ascoltando una canzone  frantuma in sogno il cavallo e l'armatura da guerra..!
> 
> Ma l'armatura è magica e boomm lo veste nuovamente facendo brillare e incazzare  ancor di più di quella rabbia che lo costringe a doverla indossare per forza, sapendo bene che esiste la chiave per nasconderla e chiuderla per sempre dentro l'armadio.
> 
> Spider ama la magia ma non sa più controllarla.


Ti devo un verde.
É esattamente cosa avrei scritto io.
Soprattutto l ultima frase.


Per il resto vai a fare in culo.


----------



## Ultimo (7 Febbraio 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> :rotfl:




Attenta che descrivo te. :rotfl:


----------



## Sole (7 Febbraio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> ahahahaha aòò siamo su "come immaginate gli altri utenti" mica era una dichiarazione.... beddamatri e *chi glielo dice a mia moglie ora*?


Non lo so, ma per me è stata una pugnalata, visto che sei l'unico che mi broccola qui sopra


----------



## Ultimo (7 Febbraio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ti devo un verde.
> É esattamente cosa avrei scritto io.
> Soprattutto l ultima frase.
> 
> ...



:rofl: Mi assento per pulizia schermo tastiera e pure il tavolino.


----------



## Sole (7 Febbraio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Attenta che descrivo te. :rotfl:


Io sono un cesso col culo flaccido, c'è poco da descrivere!


----------



## Ultimo (7 Febbraio 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Non lo so, ma per me è stata una pugnalata, *visto che sei l'unico che mi broccola qui sopra *


*
*

Ti cresce il nasino attenta.. sicuro però che saresti sempre bellissima.


----------



## disincantata (7 Febbraio 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Io sono un cesso col culo flaccido, c'è poco da descrivere!



Bugiarda, sei più bella del sole.


----------



## Ultimo (7 Febbraio 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Io sono un cesso col culo flaccido, c'è poco da descrivere!


Sole: capelli chiari,occhi chiari, corpo sinuoso e contenuto in quegli abiti che vorrebbero far strabordare le forme..! ma tutto viene contenuto fino a quando non arriva quel beeppp di coso li che... mannaggia a lui..! :rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (7 Febbraio 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Io sono un cesso col culo flaccido, c'è poco da descrivere!


che paracula...ahahah


----------



## free (7 Febbraio 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Io sono un cesso col culo flaccido, c'è poco da descrivere!



ma chi è che era stato a dire così?

io ero cessa e pure frigida!


----------



## Ultimo (7 Febbraio 2014)

free ha detto:


> ma chi è che era stato a dire così?
> 
> io ero cessa e pure frigida!




Boh... ma visto che si parla di culi ti viene in mente nessuno? :singleeye:


----------



## scrittore (7 Febbraio 2014)

*Spider*

_Mi chiamano Ragno e vivo sul filo _​​_ il mio presente è tessuto coi ricordi del passato​​ il mio cuore è una ragnatela aperta che ricompongo​​ con una musica che non volevo cantare,
 un immagine che non volevo dipingere​​ con lacrime che non era giusto versare.​​ 
Mi chiamano Ragno e la mia vita è una attesa​​ e rifletto i sentimenti del passato sulla preda presente...​​ alla ricerca di un emozione che non mi potrà mai dare.

Mi chiamano Ragno ma lo sai? Non è vero. ​​ io ci ho provato, ma il cuore resta arido.
  sto imparando a conviverci​​ nascosto nel buio come un topo​​ in compagnia di un unghia da rosicchiare.​​ ​​_ 
Scrittore.


----------



## Minerva (7 Febbraio 2014)

il conte





free ha detto:


> ma chi è che era stato a dire così?
> 
> io ero cessa e pure frigida!


----------



## Sole (7 Febbraio 2014)

free ha detto:


> ma chi è che era stato a dire così?
> 
> io ero cessa e pure frigida!





Minerva ha detto:


> il conte


Vabbè cessa non me l'ha mai detto, solo che ho il culo flaccido. Cessa l'ho aggiunto io per arricchire la descrizione


----------



## Sole (7 Febbraio 2014)

free ha detto:


> ma chi è che era stato a dire così?
> 
> io ero cessa e pure *frigida*!


Massinfedele!!!!


----------



## Minerva (7 Febbraio 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Vabbè cessa non me l'ha mai detto, solo che ho il culo flaccido. Cessa l'ho aggiunto io per arricchire la descrizione


ah, ecco:mrgreen:


----------



## Caciottina (7 Febbraio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Boh... ma visto che si parla di culi ti viene in mente nessuno? :singleeye:



e' bello sapere che hai un pesniero sempre per me


----------



## free (7 Febbraio 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Massinfedele!!!!



ecco brava!

eravamo il Club delle Amichette Cesse e Frigide di Oscuro, assieme alla Simy e alla Farfalla


----------



## scrittore (7 Febbraio 2014)

*Oscuroooo*



free ha detto:


> ecco brava!
> 
> eravamo il Club delle Amichette Cesse e Frigide di Oscuro, assieme alla Simy e alla Farfalla


sempre con 3 cm? Oscurooo insegnami te pregooo da grande voglio diventà Oscuro!!!


----------



## oscuro (7 Febbraio 2014)

*free*



free ha detto:


> ecco brava!
> 
> eravamo il Club delle Amichette Cesse e Frigide di Oscuro, assieme alla Simy e alla Farfalla


Sono sempre il solito fortunello....


----------



## Sole (7 Febbraio 2014)

free ha detto:


> ecco brava!
> 
> eravamo il Club delle *Amichette Cesse e Frigide di Oscuro*, assieme alla Simy e alla Farfalla


Vero! Allora cessa a frigida anch'io.

Però... che culo Oscuro


----------



## oscuro (7 Febbraio 2014)

*Si*



Sole ha detto:


> Vero! Allora cessa a frigida anch'io.
> 
> Però... che culo Oscuro


E si,come al solito,avessi visto un mutanda spostarsi...ferme come il marmo.Dove ho sbagliato?


----------



## Nocciola (7 Febbraio 2014)

free ha detto:


> ecco brava!
> 
> eravamo il Club delle Amichette Cesse e Frigide di Oscuro, assieme alla Simy e alla Farfalla



Questa l'avevo dimenticata:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (7 Febbraio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> E si,come al solito,avessi visto un mutanda spostarsi...ferme come il marmo.*Dove ho sbagliato*?


nello scappare ogni volta che ci avviciniamo, chiacchierone:mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (7 Febbraio 2014)

*A*



farfalla ha detto:


> nello scappare ogni volta che ci avviciniamo, chiacchierone:mrgreen:


Ah belle chiappe....io già rischio di mio....pure perplesso sarebbe troppo....


----------



## Sole (7 Febbraio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> nello scappare ogni volta che ci avviciniamo, *chiacchierone:mrgreen:*


Tutto fumo e niente sfilatino


----------



## oscuro (7 Febbraio 2014)

*Sole*



Sole ha detto:


> Tutto fumo e niente sfilatino


Ecchine n'altra.....:mrgreen:


----------



## Sole (7 Febbraio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ecchine n'altra.....:mrgreen:


Ebbè


----------



## oscuro (7 Febbraio 2014)

*Sole*



Sole ha detto:


> Ebbè


Almeno con perplesso uno ci parla....:rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (7 Febbraio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ah belle chiappe....io già rischio di mio....pure perplesso sarebbe troppo....



Ma Perplesso è timiido e buono.....stai tranquillo:mrgreen:


----------



## Nocciola (7 Febbraio 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Tutto fumo e niente sfilatino


:up:


----------



## oscuro (7 Febbraio 2014)

*Se*



farfalla ha detto:


> Ma Perplesso è timiido e buono.....stai tranquillo:mrgreen:


Se se...come me....


----------



## Nocciola (7 Febbraio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Se se...come me....


no tu no. Per questo mi piaci:lipstick:


----------



## Sole (7 Febbraio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Almeno con perplesso uno ci parla....:rotfl:


Paura???


----------



## perplesso (7 Febbraio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma Perplesso è timiido e buono.....stai tranquillo:mrgreen:





farfalla ha detto:


> no tu no. Per questo mi piaci:lipstick:


ecco perchè mi fischiavano le orecchie


----------



## Tebe (7 Febbraio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> :rofl: Mi assento per pulizia schermo tastiera e pure il tavolino.


Io già fatto mentre scrivevo.


----------



## oscuro (7 Febbraio 2014)

*esimio*



perplesso ha detto:


> ecco perchè mi fischiavano le orecchie


A te non fischiano solo le recchie....pure le chiappe...se il 113 funzionasse come te...


----------



## perplesso (7 Febbraio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> A te non fischiano solo le recchie....pure le chiappe...se il 113 funzionasse come te...


eh lo so.  ma mi pare che al solito qui ti riempiono di teorie ma pratica nisba 

Sarà la crisi


----------



## oscuro (7 Febbraio 2014)

*eh*



perplesso ha detto:


> eh lo so.  ma mi pare che al solito qui ti riempiono di teorie ma pratica nisba
> 
> Sarà la crisi


Faccio da solo come sempre..:rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (7 Febbraio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> eh lo so. ma mi pare che al solito qui ti riempiono di teorie *ma pratica nisba
> 
> *Sarà la crisi



Tu non ti preoccupare che per la pratica mi sto organizzando


----------



## Ultimo (7 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> e' bello sapere che hai un pesniero sempre per me



Pensi malissimo, perchè oltre che leggerti .......i pensieri ci sono sempre. eccome :bacio:


----------



## b2b (7 Febbraio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Io già fatto mentre scrivevo.


non hai scritto abbastanza però


----------



## Caciottina (7 Febbraio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Pensi malissimo, perchè oltre che leggerti .......i pensieri ci sono sempre. eccome :bacio:


lo so, parlavamo di culi no?

:bacio:


----------



## perplesso (7 Febbraio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Tu non ti preoccupare che per la pratica mi sto organizzando


io non sono preoccupato.    ed il viaggio di lavoro a Singapore è già organizzato,compresi i cestelli frigoriferi per il trasporto del materiale 

devo solo decidere QUANTI cestelli caricare sull'aereo


----------



## Ultimo (7 Febbraio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Io già fatto mentre scrivevo.



se ti serve l'orario basta scriverlo, quello mio me lo sono segnato.


----------



## Ultimo (7 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> lo so, parlavamo di culi no?
> 
> :bacio:



Ecco, tu allora comincia a uscire da qua, veloce!! amunì!


----------



## Innominata (7 Febbraio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Spider: alto, muscoloso, un bell'uomo. Tanto romantico e principe da non essere vero, non ci crede nemmeno lui mentre gira con la macchina e ascoltando una canzone  frantuma in sogno il cavallo e l'armatura da guerra..!
> 
> Ma l'armatura è magica e boomm lo veste nuovamente facendo brillare e incazzare  ancor di più di quella rabbia che lo costringe a doverla indossare per forza, sapendo bene che esiste la chiave per nasconderla e chiuderla per sempre dentro l'armadio.
> 
> Spider ama la magia ma non sa più controllarla.


Ultimo, che bravo! Questa mi è piaciuta tanto:up:


----------



## Caciottina (7 Febbraio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ecco, tu allora comincia a uscire da qua, veloce!! amunì!


quando e' che posso fare come mi pare? a 50 anni potro'???????


----------



## Tubarao (7 Febbraio 2014)

b2b ha detto:


> non hai scritto abbastanza però


E tu chi sei ? 

Particolare come primo messaggio.


----------



## Ultimo (7 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> quando e' che posso fare come mi pare? a 50 anni potro'???????




Finchè sono vivo NO


ora esco e domani quando rientro non voglio leggerti qua dentro, minchia!


----------



## Caciottina (7 Febbraio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Finchè sono vivo NO
> 
> 
> ora esco e domani quando rientro non voglio leggerti qua dentro, minchia!


va bene, prima che vai sappi che stasera esco....vado ad un party all night long.....non torno a dormire....
ma ho il cellulare con me....ma non chiamarmi tra le 3 e le 6 di mattina perche.....be.....non si sa mai.....


----------



## Sterminator (7 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> va bene, prima che vai sappi che stasera esco....vado ad un party all night long.....non torno a dormire....
> ma ho il cellulare con me....ma non chiamarmi tra le 3 e le 6 di mattina perche.....be.....non si sa mai.....


E poi te svej tutta sudata...ahahah


----------



## Caciottina (7 Febbraio 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> E poi te svej tutta sudata...ahahah


cioe'? io non le faccioo certe cose......anacapito


----------



## Tebe (7 Febbraio 2014)

b2b ha detto:


> non hai scritto abbastanza però


Con ultimo meglio essere chiari. Brevi. E concisi o legge robe fantasiose che si immagina solo lui quotando a minkiam fantomatiche ragioni .
meglio prevenire che curare filippiche.


----------



## Tebe (7 Febbraio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> se ti serve l'orario basta scriverlo, quello mio me lo sono segnato.


Eh?
Orario de che.
C hai gli orari come i ricoverati?
Che palla....


----------



## Tebe (7 Febbraio 2014)

b2b ha detto:


> non hai scritto abbastanza però


Non ho scritto Abbastanza...intendi....hem......:carneval:


----------



## PresidentLBJ (7 Febbraio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Non ho scritto Abbastanza...intendi....hem......:carneval:


----------



## Tubarao (7 Febbraio 2014)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> View attachment 8157


stending ovescion


----------



## Tebe (7 Febbraio 2014)

B2d....il tuo primo messaggio sul forum...

Benvenuto...


----------



## Caciottina (7 Febbraio 2014)

MA NON E' IL SUO PRIMO MESSAGGIO....AHHHH, ANNAMO BENE....BUONGIORNO FORUM


----------



## Tebe (7 Febbraio 2014)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> View attachment 8157


Dici che é un portatore di pannocchione?


----------



## Tubarao (7 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> MA NON E' IL SUO PRIMO MESSAGGIO....AHHHH, ANNAMO BENE....BUONGIORNO FORUM


Come no  ? 

Il post #447 delle 17:14 di questo thread è il suo primo messaggio. C'è scritto sotto al nickname.


----------



## Tebe (7 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> MA NON E' IL SUO PRIMO MESSAGGIO....AHHHH, ANNAMO BENE....BUONGIORNO FORUM


Ma  he ne so. Sono da cell e non vedo una mZza


----------



## PresidentLBJ (7 Febbraio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Come no  ?
> 
> Il post #447 delle 17:14 di questo thread è il suo primo messaggio. C'è scritto sotto al nickname.


C'è qualcosa sotto. :singleeye:


----------



## Caciottina (7 Febbraio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Come no  ?
> 
> Il post #447 delle 17:14 di questo thread è il suo primo messaggio. C'è scritto sotto al nickname.


ma allora e' un clone...io l avevo gia visto....lo giuro e spergiuro sulla casa di zio arturo


----------



## Nocciola (7 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> ma allora e' un clone...io l avevo gia visto....lo giuro e spergiuro sulla casa di zio arturo


Anche io sono quasi certa di averlo già visto


----------



## b2b (7 Febbraio 2014)

ehi non far finta di non capire... che io pendo dalle tue labbra...



Tebe ha detto:


> B2d....il tuo primo messaggio sul forum...
> 
> Benvenuto...


----------



## Tubarao (7 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> ma allora e' un clone...io l avevo gia visto....*lo giuro e spergiuro sulla casa di zio arturo*


Perchè non sulle palle di JB ??


----------



## Caciottina (7 Febbraio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Perchè non sulle palle di JB ??


chi? JB? mai coperto...


----------



## Caciottina (7 Febbraio 2014)

b2b ha detto:


> ehi non far finta di non capire... che io pendo dalle tue labbra...


OH MY GOD...


----------



## Tubarao (7 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> chi? JB? mai coperto...


never covered.


----------



## Caciottina (7 Febbraio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> never covered.


no ma ne ho sentito parlare......
dicono che spezza i cuori delle fnaciulle 26enni svalvolate del forum.....non me lo presentare mai....
ho visto una tal miss caciotta ridotta uno schifo....


----------



## Joey Blow (7 Febbraio 2014)

Gesù.


----------



## Minerva (7 Febbraio 2014)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> View attachment 8157


e la madonna:racchia:
che ci farei...tanti bei pop corn!


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Febbraio 2014)

b2b ha detto:


> ehi non far finta di non capire... che io pendo dalle tue labbra...


Ma chi sei una formula chimica ?:singleeye:


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Gesù.


Senti Gesù non è che mi faresti il sunto della giornata forumistica :mrgreen: Grazieeeeeeeeee


----------



## Tebe (7 Febbraio 2014)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> C'è qualcosa sotto. :singleeye:


Paura.


----------



## Joey Blow (7 Febbraio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Senti Gesù non è che mi faresti il sunto della giornata forumistica :mrgreen: Grazieeeeeeeeee


Boh, praticamente non ci sono stato per niente.


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Boh, praticamente non ci sono stato per niente.


Uff  ...


----------



## Joey Blow (7 Febbraio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Paura le descrizioni di Spider.
> *Sembrano da terzo occhio.
> Quello della mentre.*
> Un oltre a 360 gradi.


Della mentRe bacata, come no.


----------



## Joey Blow (7 Febbraio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Uff  ...


Eh oh.


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Eh oh.


Ma che staffetta siamo? ( tu mi dirai perché siamo una staffetta ? No infatti :carneval


----------



## Sterminator (7 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> cioe'? io non le faccioo certe cose......anacapito


Manco in sogno, ao?...e' li' che sudavi....ahahah


----------



## Tebe (7 Febbraio 2014)

.


----------



## Tebe (7 Febbraio 2014)

b2b ha detto:


> ehi non far finta di non capire... che io pendo dalle tue labbra...


La pazienza è una virtù. Come dare piacere. Dolore... E...


----------



## Tebe (7 Febbraio 2014)

Chebarba. Non succede mai niente in questo forum.


----------



## Joey Blow (7 Febbraio 2014)

scrittore ha detto:


> eccheccazzo era ora!! L'aspettavo con ansia...
> bhe intanto grazie per il tentativo...
> con i capelli e i calzini di lana non c'hai preso... (come tebe...anche io vivo spettinato)...con le promesse nemmeno...
> 
> ...


Porca puttana. PORCA PUTTANA. Vedo attraverso. Il vuoto. Madonna.


----------



## scrittore (7 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Porca puttana. PORCA PUTTANA. Vedo attraverso. Il vuoto. Madonna.


eh si joey... più o meno è sempre stata questa la reazione, rientri negli standard :-D


----------



## contepinceton (7 Febbraio 2014)

Io tutte le giovani del forum le immagino tutte come biondic...


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (7 Febbraio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Io tutte le giovani del forum le immagino tutte come biondic...



Che vuol dire biondic?


----------



## contepinceton (7 Febbraio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Che vuol dire biondic?


eccola...

[video=youtube;bP2NieVLEHA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bP2NieVLEHA[/video]

Invece Danielacala la immagino tanto come la Dandini...


----------



## Joey Blow (7 Febbraio 2014)

scrittore ha detto:


> eh si joey... *più o meno è sempre stata questa la reazione*, rientri negli standard :-D


Embè, non che immaginassi diversamente.


----------



## Spider (8 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Della mentRe bacata, come no.


quando si dice...*l'invidia*.

comunque a te ti ho già descritto...
e mica cambio idea.

la mammina... ti ha fatto la minestrina stasera???


----------



## Carola (13 Febbraio 2014)

Io immagino quintina molto bella, non aktissima, formosa, un po matta
Chiara alta, capello corto, viso un po androgino
Brunetta unasigra elegante fine composta
Conte cappellone un po in carne disordinato come gli artisti
Loth un piacione  brizzolato
Disincantata molto dolce simoatica altezza media tanti riccioloni
Sbriciolata snella sportiva alta capello corto un brl sorriso


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (13 Febbraio 2014)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Io immagino quintina molto bella, non aktissima, formosa, un po matta
> Chiara alta, capello corto, viso un po androgino
> Brunetta unasigra elegante fine composta
> Conte cappellone un po in carne disordinato come gli artisti
> ...


Grazie! Formosissima! Tutta tette e culo!


----------



## Diletta (14 Febbraio 2014)

*Spider*

Moro e tenebroso.
Veste sempre di scuro.
Bello e dannato.
Intrigante, il suo sguardo incute quasi timore.
Personaggio imperscrutabile, misterioso e complicato.
E' una sfida provare ad entrare nella sua anima e una scommessa persa in anticipo.
Conteso dalle donne che lo vogliono "aprire", non si concede a nessuna perché ormai sono tutte indegne per lui.
Idealista deluso, ma la sua rinascita è cominciata...


----------



## Diletta (14 Febbraio 2014)

*Conte*

avendolo visto tralascerò ogni descrizione fisica.
Personaggio complesso, arguto e machiavellico.
Grande cervello, camaleontico.
Si capisce che ha fatto tesoro delle esperienze vissute che sono il suo investimento più grande.
Riesce ancora a meravigliarsi davanti al Creato e ad emozionarsi come un bambino.
Non ci si annoia mai con lui, tanto meno nel letto...perché ne sa una più del diavolo!


----------



## Fantastica (14 Febbraio 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> tanto meno nel letto...perché ne sa una più del diavolo!






TU?!?!?


----------



## Simy (14 Febbraio 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> .
> Non ci si annoia mai con lui, tanto meno nel letto...perché ne sa una più del diavolo!




Dilettaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Diletta (14 Febbraio 2014)

*Ultimo*

Bell'uomo dai tratti mediterranei (ovviamente).
Affascinante e simpatico.
Mette subito a proprio agio le persone.
Di lui ci si può fidare e arrivare a perdonargli tutto anche perché non c'è niente che si debba far perdonare.
Una bella persona, nonostante le sue mancanze...


----------



## lothar57 (14 Febbraio 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> avendolo visto tralascerò ogni descrizione fisica.
> Personaggio complesso, arguto e machiavellico.
> Grande cervello, camaleontico.
> Si capisce che ha fatto tesoro delle esperienze vissute che sono il suo investimento più grande.
> ...


:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Diletta (14 Febbraio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> TU?!?!?




Perché tutti quei gufi sconcertati?
Non capisco...


----------



## Fantastica (14 Febbraio 2014)

Ma.. ma ... cavolo, Diletta! Parli con cognizione di causa? Sembra di sì! Che combini, tu? L'alfiere della fedeltà oltre la morte. Eddài, non si può leggere senza restare basiti!


----------



## Diletta (14 Febbraio 2014)

*Lothar!*

"ne sa una più del diavolo"
ovviamente a pari merito con te e con mio marito!
Che bel trio che fate...*avercene di uomini così!
*

P.s. il neretto ognuno lo interpreti come vuole...


----------



## Diletta (14 Febbraio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Ma.. ma ... cavolo, Diletta! Parli con cognizione di causa? Sembra di sì! Che combini, tu? L'alfiere della fedeltà oltre la morte. Eddài, non si può leggere senza restare basiti!




Ma scusa...non dovevamo sfogare la nostra immaginazione?
E questo ho fatto io!


----------



## Fantastica (14 Febbraio 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma scusa...non dovevamo sfogare la nostra immaginazione?
> E questo ho fatto io!


Commovente. Mi vergogno. :smile:


----------



## contepinceton (14 Febbraio 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> avendolo visto tralascerò ogni descrizione fisica.
> Personaggio complesso, arguto e machiavellico.
> Grande cervello, camaleontico.
> Si capisce che ha fatto tesoro delle esperienze vissute che sono il suo investimento più grande.
> ...


----------



## contepinceton (14 Febbraio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Ma.. ma ... cavolo, Diletta! Parli con cognizione di causa? Sembra di sì! Che combini, tu? L'alfiere della fedeltà oltre la morte. Eddài, non si può leggere senza restare basiti!


Sei invidiosa eh?
A me Diletta piace un casino...
E dissi tu sarai l'estrema
perchè luna è l'ultima...

E poi vado in pension

appendo il ciccio al muro e vado in pension...

L'ultima sporca mattana...


----------



## Buscopann (14 Febbraio 2014)

Sta succedendo qualcosa..Minerva che va ai raduni a fare la gara di culi..Diletta che si ciula il Conte..ci manca solo Lothar che diventa fedele e siamo a posto.
Vado a far provviste. Me sembrano i segni dell'apocalisse :mrgreen:

Buscopann


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Febbraio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Sta succedendo qualcosa..Minerva che va ai raduni a fare la gara di culi..Diletta che si ciula il Conte..ci manca solo Lothar che diventa fedele e siamo a posto.
> Vado a far provviste. Me sembrano i segni dell'apocalisse :mrgreen:
> 
> Buscopann


Acquista anche per me è inviami a casa che ti pago con bonifico  Ma che è ... Sti giorni che ci son poco, vi siete cantati tutti ?!?!


----------



## Buscopann (14 Febbraio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Acquista anche per me è inviami a casa che ti pago con bonifico  Ma che è ... Sti giorni che ci son poco, vi siete cantati tutti ?!?!


Ti devo pulire pure casa già che ci sono? La scopa la posso tenere in mano o devo usare qualche sfintere per reggerla? :scopa:

Buscopann


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Febbraio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Ti devo pulire pure casa già che ci sono? La scopa la posso tenere in mano o devo usare qualche sfintere per reggerla? :scopa:
> 
> Buscopann


Cioè volevo scrive cannati ...È uscito  scritto cantati va be' ... No perché puoi scopare come ti pare e piace :mrgreen::mrgreen:Mi sento tanto Kreti (cit. Tebe)


----------



## Tebe (15 Febbraio 2014)

Che  mi raccontate del san valentino con gli aventi diritto?
vi siete divertiti?


----------



## Hellseven (15 Febbraio 2014)

Gli unici veri aventi diritto a San Valentino sono i Baci Perugina :-D


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Febbraio 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Gli unici veri aventi diritto a San Valentino sono i Baci Perugina :-D


Quando si dice la bocca della verità :mrgreen: SMACK


----------



## Hellseven (15 Febbraio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Quando si dice la bocca della verità :mrgreen: SMACK


E più bacio di questa perugina docg qui non c'è :-D


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Febbraio 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> E più bacio di questa perugina docg qui non c'è :-D


ma da dove scrivi che non ti vengon le faccine?


----------



## Ultimo (15 Febbraio 2014)

Fiammetta, slanciata ma non molto alta. Capelli lunghi lisci, un volto stupendo, liscio setoso come quello dei capelli. Uno sguardo da brividi ma se le si accende la fiamma ti fulmina.


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Febbraio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Fiammetta, slanciata ma non molto alta. Capelli lunghi lisci, un volto stupendo, liscio setoso come quello dei capelli. Uno sguardo da brividi ma se le si accende la fiamma ti fulmina.


cacchio a parte i capelli li ho (purtroppo) super boccolosi ..per renderli lisci li devo mostrizzare .per il resto insomma ...


----------



## contepinceton (15 Febbraio 2014)

*AL minuto 51 e seguenti conte con diletta...*



[video=youtube;WbcQFoSKTM4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WbcQFoSKTM4[/video]


----------



## Chiara Matraini (16 Febbraio 2014)

*Miss Acacia*

[video=youtube_share;-IunmW3wI5Q]http://youtu.be/-IunmW3wI5Q[/video]


----------



## Spider (16 Febbraio 2014)

*Diletta...

*Diletta è morbida.
uno smalto discreto e invisibile sulle unghie,
 il rossetto appena accennato.

Un cuore di panna e zucchero, 
dei fiori nei capelli, un cuore tra le mani
e i piedi nel fango.

Diletta ama i colori, i suoni, i profumi.
...era tanto che non sentiva un profumo cosi.

Diletta si aggiusta la veste...
si accorge che è sporca...  sporca! 

ma lei ha tutto il tempo per rinascere.


----------



## Diletta (17 Febbraio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> *Diletta...
> 
> *Diletta è morbida.
> uno smalto discreto e invisibile sulle unghie,
> ...



Grazie per avermi descritta così candida!
E ci hai preso: sono io prima della "cura".
Sì, sto rinascendo anch'io perché lo devo, lo dobbiamo, alla vita.


----------



## Ultimo (17 Febbraio 2014)

Diletta è morbida, uno smalto rosso sulle unghia.
Vestita in maniera seducente sta la a guardarsi, si piace ed è vero sexy.
Lo nota attraverso gli sguardi degli uomini e, non civetta, ma lo nota e gli piace il riconoscimento.
Sogna Diletta, sogna molto durante il giorno e la notte..... e sta la a guardarsi senza decidere se stare bene adesso o tentare la nuova Diletta. Ma si ferma, e guarda davanti a se pensando: dammi un segno, fammi capire se vale la pena di continuare ad amarti oppure liberare la nuova Diletta.


----------



## Diletta (17 Febbraio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Diletta è morbida, uno smalto rosso sulle unghia.
> Vestita in maniera seducente sta la a guardarsi, si piace ed è vero sexy.
> Lo nota attraverso gli sguardi degli uomini e, non civetta, ma lo nota e gli piace il riconoscimento.
> Sogna Diletta, sogna molto durante il giorno e la notte..... e sta la a guardarsi senza decidere se stare bene adesso o tentare la nuova Diletta. Ma si ferma, e guarda davanti a se pensando: dammi un segno, fammi capire se vale la pena di continuare ad amarti oppure liberare la nuova Diletta.



Grazie Claudio: mi ci riconosco parecchio.
Per la cronaca: ho finalmente capito cosa voglio dalla vita...quel segno l'ho ricevuto!


----------



## zanna (17 Febbraio 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Grazie Claudio: mi ci riconosco parecchio.
> Per la cronaca: ho finalmente capito cosa voglio dalla vita...quel segno l'ho ricevuto!


... emmosocazzi!!! IMHO


----------



## Ultimo (17 Febbraio 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> ... emmosocazzi!!! IMHO



che scurrilità....  








:rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (17 Febbraio 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Grazie Claudio: mi ci riconosco parecchio.
> Per la cronaca: ho finalmente capito cosa voglio dalla vita...quel segno l'ho ricevuto!


Un vulcano pronto all'eruzione...beato a chi se la becca st'eruzione...

AIUT!....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (17 Febbraio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Fiammetta, slanciata ma non molto alta. Capelli lunghi lisci, un volto stupendo, liscio setoso come quello dei capelli. Uno sguardo da brividi ma se le si accende la fiamma ti fulmina.


Non sei attento...hai omesso la caratteristica migliore e che eclissa tutte le altre...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

ma ce credo stai sempre ar bar....PIRLUN'...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Caciottina (17 Febbraio 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Non sei attento...hai omesso la caratteristica migliore e che eclissa tutte le altre...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:
> 
> ma ce credo stai sempre ar bar....PIRLUN'...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


e cosi.....stermy e' un tettuologo....bon...


----------



## Caciottina (25 Febbraio 2014)

*eccomi....io sono cosi.....anche oggi, senza codini, a volte si...*


----------



## Ultimo (25 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> View attachment 8227



:bacio::bacio::bacio::bacio: ducii ducii sei duci comu u zuccaru!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (25 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> View attachment 8227


Weeee, adesso leggo la citazione in firma 
Ma hai visto come ti immaginavo io ?


----------



## Caciottina (25 Febbraio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Weeee, adesso leggo la citazione in firma
> Ma hai visto come ti immaginavo io ?



siii infatti questa foto l ho messa anche per te 
mi piaceva quella canzone che hai messo tu cmq


----------



## Brunetta (25 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> View attachment 8227


Sei tu davvero?!
Stupenda!!:up:


----------



## Sterminator (25 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> e cosi.....stermy e' un tettuologo....bon...


Tette?...chi sta parlando de tette?...


----------



## Sterminator (25 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> View attachment 8227


Ma alle 16:58 stavi affa' merenda?...


----------



## danny (26 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sei tu davvero?!
> Stupenda!!:up:


Mi associo.


----------



## Buscopann (26 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> View attachment 8227


Ti hanno preso a lavorare coi Teletubbies?! :rotfl:

Scherzi a parte. Sei uno splendore :up:

Buscopann


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sei tu davvero?!
> Stupenda!!:up:


Ma ti pare che è lei.


----------



## danny (26 Febbraio 2014)

Sicuramente no, però fa piacere pensare che sia così.


----------



## Caciottina (26 Febbraio 2014)

*ahahahahha*

scusate l ho scritto a ultimo nel ddd dove amoreggia in modo spinto con sienne.....
questa e' la mia copia.....
identica, non sto scherzando di me da piccolina....cioe' fino a 17 anni ho portato i codini cosi.....ma siamo indentiche.....
l ho messa st immagine perche ho visto come chiara mi immaginava.....e volevo piu o meno darvi un idea.....


----------



## danny (26 Febbraio 2014)

Da giovane invece ero così, io.


----------



## Buscopann (26 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> scusate l ho scritto a ultimo nel ddd dove amoreggia in modo spinto con sienne.....
> questa e' la mia copia.....
> identica, non sto scherzando di me da piccolina....cioe' fino a 17 anni ho portato i codini cosi.....ma siamo indentiche.....
> l ho messa st immagine perche ho visto come chiara mi immaginava.....e volevo piu o meno darvi un idea.....


Ora quanto leggeremo i tuoi posts penseremo a Pippi Calzelunghe. Ti sei messa l'etichetta 

Buscopann


----------



## Buscopann (26 Febbraio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Da giovane invece ero così, io.



prima o dopo l'arresto?

Buscopann


----------



## danny (26 Febbraio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> prima o dopo l'arresto?
> 
> Buscopann



Era Fabrizio Bentivoglio nel film Turnè... di fianco c'è Diego Abatantuono.
I miei capelli erano anche più lunghi, moh so' corti e grigiotti. Uff...


----------



## danny (26 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> scusate l ho scritto a ultimo nel ddd dove amoreggia in modo spinto con sienne.....
> questa e' la mia copia.....
> identica, non sto scherzando di me da piccolina....cioe' fino a 17 anni ho portato i codini cosi.....ma siamo indentiche.....
> l ho messa st immagine perche ho visto come chiara mi immaginava.....e volevo piu o meno darvi un idea.....


Ottima... l'idea. 
Davvero.


----------



## Buscopann (26 Febbraio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Era Fabrizio Bentivoglio nel film Turnè... di fianco c'è Diego Abatantuono.
> *I miei capelli erano anche più lunghi, moh so' corti e grigiotti. *Uff...


Bentivoglio eri..Bentivoglio sei rimasto. Pure lui ha i tuoi stessi problemi 

Buscopann


----------



## Caciottina (26 Febbraio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Ora quanto leggeremo i tuoi posts penseremo a Pippi Calzelunghe. Ti sei messa l'etichetta
> 
> Buscopann


e secondo te a carnevale da cosa mi sono sempre travestita?


----------



## Buscopann (26 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> e secondo te a carnevale da cosa mi sono sempre travestita?


Da Zorro :mrgreen:

Buscopann


----------



## Caciottina (26 Febbraio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Da Zorro :mrgreen:
> 
> Buscopann


anche 
e pure d'artagnan una volta, per non parlare della bagnante del 1800...


----------



## danny (26 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> e secondo te a carnevale da cosa mi sono sempre travestita?



Mettila come immagine del tuo avatar! (se ti va).
E' evocativa.


----------



## Buscopann (26 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> anche
> e pure d'artagnan una volta, per non parlare della *bagnante del 1800.*..


Al Carnevale di Rio stavi? Perché a Londra vestita da bagnante a febbraio ti trovana surgelata come i mammuth 

Buscopann


----------



## danny (26 Febbraio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Bentivoglio eri..Bentivoglio sei rimasto. Pure lui ha i tuoi stessi problemi
> 
> Buscopann



Cioè? So poco di lui...


----------



## Caciottina (26 Febbraio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Al Carnevale di Rio stavi? Perché a Londra vestita da bagnante a febbraio ti trovana surgelata come i mammuth
> 
> Buscopann



ignorans ignorantis 
carnevale in uk e' ad agosto. il carnevale di notting hill. 
e comunuqe la bagnante la facevo a 8 anni.....l ultima volta che mi sono travestita e' stato a carvevale qui nel 2010 mi sembra e mi sono conciata da arancia meccanica con parapalle tutto il resto 
poi basta direi no? ho un eta' dopotutto....


----------



## Buscopann (26 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> ignorans ignorantis
> carnevale in uk e' ad agosto. il carnevale di notting hill.
> e comunuqe la bagnante la facevo a 8 anni.....l ultima volta che mi sono travestita e' stato a carvevale qui nel 2010 mi sembra e mi sono conciata da arancia meccanica con parapalle tutto il resto
> poi basta direi no? ho un eta' dopotutto....


Davvero in UK Carnevale è ad agosto? Giuro che sta roba non la sapevo. Ho imparato 'na roba nuova. Beh..sò più intelligenti! almeno fa caldo! 
Io l'ultima volta mi son vestito da Bianconiglio. Vestito completamente cucito da mia moglie, orologio e orecchie comprese. Eravamo un gruppo di una decina di persone, tutti vestiti da personaggi di Alice nel Paese delle Meraviglie, ma senza doppioni (mia moglie era lo stregatto). Mi avranno abbordato almeno una decina di ragazze. Se sapevo anni fa che bastava andare in disco e vestirsi da coglioni per farsi abbordare avrei avuto una vita sessuale più attiva 
Le vieni sempre a scoprire dopo ste robe.
Per la cronaca. Era 4 o 5 anni fa. Sei ancora in tempo pure tu! altro che età! :rotfl::rotfl:

Buscopann


----------



## Caciottina (26 Febbraio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Davvero in UK Carnevale è ad agosto? Giuro che sta roba non la sapevo. Ho imparato 'na roba nuova. Beh..sò più intelligenti! almeno fa caldo!
> Io l'ultima volta mi son vestito da Bianconiglio. Vestito completamente cucito da mia moglie, orologio e orecchie comprese. Eravamo un gruppo di una decina di persone, tutti vestiti da personaggi di Alice nel Paese delle Meraviglie, ma senza doppioni (mia moglie era lo stregatto). Mi avranno abbordato almeno una decina di ragazze. Se sapevo anni fa che bastava andare in disco e vestirsi da coglioni per farsi abbordare avrei avuto una vita sessuale più attiva
> Le vieni sempre a scoprire dopo ste robe.
> Per la cronaca. Era 4 o 5 anni fa. Sei ancora in tempo pure tu! altro che età! :rotfl::rotfl:
> ...


fichissimo il bianconiglio..... 
ti insegno un altra roba...ad agosto in uk, non fa caldo 
al massimo a giugno e un po luglio....ma massimo massimo....
ad agosto poi si ritorna sui 10-15 gradi


----------



## Buscopann (26 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> fichissimo il bianconiglio.....
> ti insegno un altra roba...ad agosto in uk, non fa caldo
> al massimo a giugno e un po luglio....ma massimo massimo....
> *ad agosto poi si ritorna sui 10-15 gradi*


Che clima di merda :carneval:
Ma non ti manca l'Italia? C'è La Spezia che ti aspetta :mrgreen:

Buscopann


----------



## Sterminator (26 Febbraio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Che clima di merda :carneval:
> Ma non ti manca l'Italia? C'è La Spezia che ti aspetta :mrgreen:
> 
> Buscopann


Ma Londra per es. fa schifo non solo per il clima di merda...

e' carina solo in centro centro, per il resto, da uno degli aeroporti al centro e' una distesa di case di merda con soffitti bassi per i nani e tipo quelle dei minatori col cancelletto che sbatte gia' quando lo apri sui gradini o la porta d'ingresso...:mrgreen:

babba bia...:mrgreen:


----------



## perplesso (26 Febbraio 2014)

Ribadisco che a Spezia ad agosto fa caldo,parecchio


----------



## Caciottina (26 Febbraio 2014)

*trovatemi lavoro*

e io torno...
scherzi a parte il piano di tornare c'e'...non adesso adesso.....

@stermy.....non e' proprio cosi, cmq.....


----------



## Fantastica (26 Febbraio 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Ma Londra per es. fa schifo non solo per il clima di merda...
> 
> e' carina solo in centro centro, per il resto, da uno degli aeroporti al centro e' una distesa di case di merda con soffitti bassi per i nani e tipo quelle dei minatori col cancelletto che sbatte gia' quando lo apri sui gradini o la porta d'ingresso...:mrgreen:
> 
> babba bia...:mrgreen:


Una ola, per questo post:up:


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Febbraio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Che clima di merda :carneval:
> Ma non ti manca l'Italia? C'è La Spezia che ti aspetta :mrgreen:
> 
> Buscopann


Ma sei di Spezia ? :singleeye:


----------



## Sterminator (26 Febbraio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Una ola, per questo post:up:


E cosi' ce semo guadagnati dalla pro-loco un soggiorno de na' settimana a Londra per due persone...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

comincia affa' le valiggggie....

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Buscopann (26 Febbraio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma sei di Spezia ? :singleeye:


No. Ma lei avrebbe fatto cambio volentieri con Spezia :mrgreen:

Buscopann


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Febbraio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> No. Ma lei avrebbe fatto cambio volentieri con Spezia :mrgreen:
> 
> Buscopann


Ah voleva andare da Perpli :mrgreen:


----------



## Spider (26 Febbraio 2014)

*H7...

*
H7 attraversa il regno dei morti...
si guarda intorno attonito,
 non pensava che tutto fosse cosi famigliare, 
ha un bastone nelle mani e un sacchetto di piccole cose,
sembra un errante,
eppure un orizzonte ci sta.

ma era solo un sogno, il suo.

H7 si doccia ogni mattina, prepara il suo caffè...è solo,
lo versa, lo beve, rallenta... non c'è sapore.

lo guarda H7 quel caffè, lo scruta,
appoggia e riprende il barattolo in mano...
la fronte allora si acciglia.
possibile?

ma non c'è più il tempo per cambiare marca...
la vita fuori lo aspetta.


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Febbraio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> *H7...
> 
> *
> H7 attraversa il regno dei morti...
> ...


 Vedi che poeta abbiamo


----------



## Spider (26 Febbraio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Vedi che poeta abbiamo


volevo ridare un tono aulico al 3d.
hellseven... mi sembrava giusto.
e poi mi piacciono ...le anime tormentate e tormentose.


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Febbraio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> volevo ridare un tono aulico al 3d.
> hellseven... mi sembrava giusto.
> e poi mi piacciono ...le anime tormentate e tormentose.


Quelli come te praticamente :smile:


----------



## Spider (26 Febbraio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Quelli come te praticamente :smile:


ma da dove è nata la storia che io sono tormentato????


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Febbraio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> ma da dove è nata la storia che io sono tormentato????


Da una ragno che ogni tanto passa e scrive di pancia e cuore :smile:


----------



## Innominata (26 Febbraio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> ma da dove è nata la storia che io sono tormentato????


Dai frammenti del Big Bang...


----------



## Spider (27 Febbraio 2014)

Innominata ha detto:


> Dai frammenti del Big Bang...


se è scritto nelle stelle...ben venga.

io ultimamente credo molto nel destino.
ognuno ha una propria storia da percorrere...
una storia già scritta.


----------



## Hellseven (27 Febbraio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> volevo ridare un tono aulico al 3d.
> hellseven... mi sembrava giusto.
> e poi mi piacciono ...le anime tormentate e tormentose.


:smile:
Bello quello che hai scritto. Mi hai commosso, sai?
Il solo fatto che tu mi abbia citato mi ha commosso: mi hai fatto sentire per un attimo meno .... solo.


----------



## Joey Blow (27 Febbraio 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> :smile:
> Bello quello che hai scritto. Mi hai commosso, sai?
> Il solo fatto che tu mi abbia citato mi ha commosso: mi hai fatto sentire per un attimo meno .... solo.


Ma solo de che, cazzo, ti registri che canti coi bimbi che cinguettano in un'altra stanza. Essù. Che solo, le patate.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (27 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma solo de che, cazzo, ti registri che canti coi bimbi che cinguettano in un'altra stanza. Essù. Che solo, le patate.



Hahahahaha ti amo!


----------



## Spider (27 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma solo de che, cazzo, ti registri che canti coi bimbi che cinguettano in un'altra stanza. Essù. Che solo, le patate.



lo sapevo che l'intesa durava poco.

sei veramente al limite dell'immoralità.
offendi, Bocchigiò e senza causa.
e non offendi perchè,
 dici cazzo, culo, anal, fregna o troia...
offendi perchè, offendi l'anima delle cose, delle persone.
offendi senza mai lasciarti offendere... la tua difesa,
l'inconoscibilità...
a parte la cassiera, ovvio!!!
ma tutto questo finto cinismo  da dove arriva?
da un una persona sorda... e non di orecchie.
sputare sulla gente, non ti farà sentire migliore.


----------



## contepinceton (27 Febbraio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> lo sapevo che l'intesa durava poco.
> 
> sei veramente al limite dell'immoralità.
> offendi, Bocchigiò e senza causa.
> ...


Lui ci vede come manciate di byte...
E tante volte aiuta sai?


----------



## Spider (27 Febbraio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Lui ci vede come manciate di byte...
> E tante volte aiuta sai?


già ma perchè, un coglione cosi,
 cerca approvazione qui dentro?

questo è capace di esaltare la Matraini
 e il giorno dopo sputarle in faccia.
con la stessa identica logica, la sua.


----------



## contepinceton (27 Febbraio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> già ma perchè, un coglione cosi,
> cerca approvazione qui dentro?
> 
> questo è capace di esaltare la Matraini
> ...


Franchissimamente
io non l'ho mai visto cercare approvazione

ma solo passare il tempo dicendo la sua
che è sempre molto trasversale...

Ovvio se tu gli dai importanza
lui se ne aprofitta no?


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (27 Febbraio 2014)

ma dai, è simpaticissimo


----------



## Spider (27 Febbraio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Franchissimamente
> io non l'ho mai visto cercare approvazione
> 
> ma solo passare il tempo dicendo la sua
> ...



Jb da voce ai repressi... nel reale. attraverso l'anoninato.
scarica qui tute le sue tensioni, il semplice fatto di sputare lo fa sentire meglio.
non molto diverso da stremy se ci fai caso, solo che quest' ultimo è più elementare,
 meno cerebrale.
ma la sostanza è la stessa, sono della stessa pasta.
sfoga qui dentro tutte le sue meschinità 
e quello che la vita gli ha dato.
è forte qui, debole e molle fuori.
potrebbe fare meglio... 
ad esempio, usare questo
 forum per risolvere la sua nevrosi.


----------



## Fiammetta (27 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma solo de che, cazzo, ti registri che canti coi bimbi che cinguettano in un'altra stanza. Essù. Che solo, le patate.


Che hai contro le patate ?  Che palle sei quando critichi a oltranza


----------



## Fantastica (27 Febbraio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> Jb da voce ai repressi... nel reale. attraverso l'anoninato.
> scarica qui tute le sue tensioni, il semplice fatto di sputare lo fa sentire meglio.
> non molto diverso da stremy se ci fai caso, solo che quest' ultimo è più elementare,
> meno cerebrale.
> ...


Usi la mannaia come fosse un fioretto


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (27 Febbraio 2014)

ma dai, adesso basta. Spider, ma non avevi fatto la pace con Joey l'altra sera? E dai...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (27 Febbraio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> ma dai, adesso basta. Spider, ma non avevi fatto la pace con Joey l'altra sera? E dai...



quand'è che andiamo a vivere tutti nella comune, clem? 

la chiamiamo comunità "cricca" e mettiamo zod a fare il santone, noi saremo le sue schiave e ci occuperemo di lui


----------



## Spider (27 Febbraio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> ma dai, adesso basta. Spider, ma non avevi fatto la pace con Joey l'altra sera? E dai...



non ci riesco...


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (27 Febbraio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> quand'è che andiamo a vivere tutti nella comune, clem?
> 
> la chiamiamo comunità "cricca" e mettiamo zod a fare il santone, noi saremo le sue schiave e ci occuperemo di lui



okay io ci sto

però voglio anche Spider e Joey che si tengono per mano e vanno in giro a raccogliere i fiorellini cantando Aquarius


----------



## Brunetta (27 Febbraio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> okay io ci sto
> 
> però voglio anche Spider e Joey che si tengono per mano e vanno in giro a raccogliere i fiorellini cantando Aquarius


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:se sono come i loro avatar e lo fanno sono imperdibili :carneval:


----------



## Nocciola (27 Febbraio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> okay io ci sto
> 
> però voglio anche Spider e Joey che si tengono per mano e vanno in giro a raccogliere i fiorellini cantando Aquarius


Io mi tolgo grazie


----------



## Zod (27 Febbraio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io mi tolgo grazie


Eddaiii...

nemmeno se all'ingresso mettiamo la tua foto con scritto "io qui non posso entrare"?


----------



## Nocciola (27 Febbraio 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Eddaiii...
> 
> nemmeno se all'ingresso mettiamo la tua foto con scritto "io qui non posso entrare"?


Basta che ci metti anche un pastore bernese


----------



## contepinceton (27 Febbraio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> Jb da voce ai repressi... nel reale. attraverso l'anoninato.
> scarica qui tute le sue tensioni, il semplice fatto di sputare lo fa sentire meglio.
> non molto diverso da stremy se ci fai caso, solo che quest' ultimo è più elementare,
> meno cerebrale.
> ...


Non lo so sai...
Secondo me sono due personaggi molto diversi.

Sai Spider in questi giorni ho riflettuto molto, dopo il fatto della ragazza di Cittadella
e dato che sono una persona molto emotiva
Mi sono chiesto seriamente che cosa potrebbe accadere a persone che vengono qui a scrivere certe cose 
e si trovano a leggere certe cose.

Non ho mai capito che cosa ci sia di appagante e divertente in rete, a doversi vedere ridotti a proteggersi dietro l'anonimato.
Proprio perchè l'anonimato a me stava sulle balle mi bastò leggere qui dentro
Persa che diceva io mi chiedo chi si cela dietro il nick lordpinceton per far sapere a tutti chi ero.

Ora noi non possiamo sapere con certezza chi si cela dietro un nick e come sia.
Ma l'altra faccia della medaglia è che ciascuno di noi può rappresentarsi Sterminator o Jb come meglio crede.
L'ulteriore faccia è che dato che loro non possono saltar fuori è riuscire a convincere il mondo intero che sono ad esempio due repressoni.

Sterminator?
Ma Sterminator de che, de che?
Ora senza l'ausilio della grande informatrice quotidiana, non ha più tutti i suoi rampini con cui agganciava le sofferenze e le debolezze degli utenti.
Non sa più nè dove nè come colpire e si ritrova come una pallina di ping pong ad essere sballottato qui e là.

Quando hai reiterato uno schema sempre uguale con persone diverse, le persone imparano da subito che prima di farsi agganciare inutilmente è meglio sgagar lì.

Poi Sterminator non so se sia represso o meno, magari avrebbe voluto anche lui nel suo piccolo farsi questa e quella, ma poi non avrebbe più potuto essere come è no?
Infine si ritrova ad aver vissuto in un modello di coppia ampiamente superato da decenni...

Cioè ora una gli dice...
Ehi vecchio bacucco se io mi faccio storie extra che t'importa a te? 

Jb è diverso...
JB sa mutare in continuazione i suoi registri espressivi.
Lui ti aggancia con domande dirette su di te e intanto tu senza accorgertene dai a lui le armi per poi svillanarti.

Non sono convinto che JB sia represso, ma che usi una tecnica ben precisa
semplicemente perchè vede che un certo suo modo di fare acchiappa certe donne no?

E la differenza con Stermy sta che secondo me se JB trova la tipa giusta...
NOn si tira indietro...

Purtroppo o per fortuna
ci sono persone che hanno bisogno di sta roba qui
perchè appunto qui si sentono forti e fuori sono dei molli.

Cioè non sono loro bravi a ferire o offendere
Ma scemi noi che diamo loro troppo peso no?

:smile:


----------



## Sterminator (28 Febbraio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> Jb da voce ai repressi... nel reale. attraverso l'anoninato.
> scarica qui tute le sue tensioni, il semplice fatto di sputare lo fa sentire meglio.
> non molto diverso da stremy se ci fai caso, solo che quest' ultimo è più elementare,
> meno cerebrale.
> ...


Bah io co' te devo scenne alle elementari oseno' poi nun me capisci...

ma de Michele ce stanno notizie?....

gli auguri ar compleanno per farlo senti' na' merda, glieli fai sempre?....brao'...


----------



## contepinceton (28 Febbraio 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Bah io co' te devo scenne alle elementari oseno' poi nun me capisci...
> 
> ma de Michele ce stanno notizie?....
> 
> gli auguri ar compleanno per farlo senti' na' merda, glieli fai sempre?....brao'...


Ecco Spider l'esempio che ti dicevo del rampino e del gancio.
Capisci?


----------



## Spider (28 Febbraio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ecco Spider l'esempio che ti dicevo del rampino e del gancio.
> Capisci?



si capisco.
e ti sono come sempre grato...
ammetterai però che a leggerli viene una gran pena...


----------



## Sterminator (28 Febbraio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Non lo so sai...
> Secondo me sono due personaggi molto diversi.
> 
> Sai Spider in questi giorni ho riflettuto molto, dopo il fatto della ragazza di Cittadella
> ...


Te l'ho detto un sacco de vorte de concentra' gli sforzi a psicanalizzarte te e de lassa' perde' l'artri...

poi fai  pure che tanto na' risata la strappi sempre...amara de pieta', ma e' sempre na' risata...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Spider (28 Febbraio 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Te l'ho detto un sacco de vorte de concentra' gli sforzi a psicanalizzarte te e de lassa' perde' l'artri...
> 
> poi fai  pure che tanto na' risata la strappi sempre...amara de pieta', ma e' sempre na' risata...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


veramente sei tu che cerchi sempre la.... risata.


----------



## Sterminator (28 Febbraio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> si capisco.
> e ti sono come sempre grato...
> ammetterai però che a leggerli viene una gran pena...


Bravi, capiteve che fate na' bella coppia de sciroccati...


----------



## Sterminator (28 Febbraio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> veramente sei tu che cerchi sempre la.... risata.


Ma se a leggere le vostre stronzate, piu' che una risata non mi suscitate, che voj da me?...

fatte na' domanda e datte na' risposta, piuttosto...:mrgreen:


----------



## Spider (28 Febbraio 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Ma se a leggere le vostre stronzate, piu' che una risata non mi suscitate, che voj da me?...
> 
> fatte na' domanda e datte na' risposta, piuttosto...:mrgreen:



stermy, stremy...ma veramente c'hai sessant'anni????
non li dimostri proprio per niente.:rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (28 Febbraio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> stermy, stremy...ma veramente c'hai sessant'anni????
> non li dimostri proprio per niente.:rotfl:


cosi' t'ha detto tu moje quanno ha saputo da Michele della lettera?....

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Hellseven (28 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma solo de che, cazzo, ti registri che canti coi bimbi che cinguettano in un'altra stanza. Essù. *Che solo, l*e patate.


Capisco l'incredulità mista a sdegno ma è proprio QUESTO il punto dolente, il quid di patologico tra piano del reale e sensazione interiore: il NON sentirsi amati anche quando l'amore altrui  OBIETTIVAMENTE c'è; il sentirsi DISTANTI anche quando di fatto sei al centro di un mondo.
Non mi piango affatto addosso, ma non credo di offendere nessuno (anzi, noto che genero persino ilarità) se esprimo un mio malessere per quanto poco plausibile esso possa apparire.


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Febbraio 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Capisco l'incredulità mista a sdegno ma è proprio QUESTO il punto dolente, il quid di patologico tra piano del reale e sensazione interiore: il NON sentirsi amati anche quando l'amore altrui OBIETTIVAMENTE c'è; il sentirsi DISTANTI anche quando di fatto sei al centro di un mondo.
> Non mi piango affatto addosso, ma non credo di offendere nessuno (anzi, noto che genero persino ilarità) se esprimo un mio malessere per quanto poco plausibile esso possa apparire.


Ma quale incredulità mista a sdegno (?). Ti stavo dicendo che non è possibile sentirsi distanti da due bambini, presumo splendidi come lo sono TUTTI i bambini, che inevitabilmente ti riempiono la vita. Non è possibile, proprio no. E' inevitabile, non sei solo, non puoi esserlo.


----------



## Sole (28 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma quale incredulità mista a sdegno (?). Ti stavo dicendo che non è possibile sentirsi distanti da due bambini, presumo splendidi come lo sono TUTTI i bambini, che inevitabilmente ti riempiono la vita. Non è possibile, proprio no. E' inevitabile, non sei solo, non puoi esserlo.


Sono d'accordo con JB, Hell. E non ho letto stavolta la volontà di offendere nelle sue parole.

Un padre, una madre che hanno la fortuna di avere accanto i loro bambini non possono sentirsi soli. Non devono. Possibile che non ci sia un modo per superare questo senso di insoddisfazione che senti dentro? Devi scrollarti, fare qualcosa. Penso sia doveroso anche per i tuoi figli.


----------



## Brunetta (28 Febbraio 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo con JB, Hell. E non ho letto stavolta la volontà di offendere nelle sue parole.
> 
> Un padre, una madre che hanno la fortuna di avere accanto i loro bambini non possono sentirsi soli. Non devono. Possibile che non ci sia un modo per superare questo senso di insoddisfazione che senti dentro? Devi scrollarti, fare qualcosa. Penso sia doveroso anche per i tuoi figli.


Quoto se uno non ha appetito davanti a una tavola imbandita non deve cambiare ristorante ma se stesso.


----------



## Hellseven (28 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quoto se uno non ha appetito davanti a una tavola imbandita non deve cambiare ristorante ma se stesso.


Sfido chiunque su questo Forum a dire che io abbia mai addossato la causa della mia insoddisfazione/anaffettività recettiva/distacco  su altri che NON ME STESSO, e sfido del pari chiunque abbia mai avuto la pazienza di leggermi qualche volta a dire che io non abbia detto che non ci sto provando, a cambiare ....
Mi si perdoni il tono fermo, grazie.


----------



## Brunetta (28 Febbraio 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Sfido chiunque su questo Forum a dire che io abbia mai addossato la causa della mia insoddisfazione/anaffettività recettiva/distacco  su altri che NON ME STESSO, e sfido del pari chiunque abbia mai avuto la pazienza di leggermi qualche volta a dire che io non abbia detto che non ci sto provando, a cambiare ....
> Mi si perdoni il tono fermo, grazie.


Mica si cambia per un atto di volontà!


----------



## Hellseven (28 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mica si cambia per un atto di volontà!


No, ma la volontà di cambiare non può che essere l'inizio di ogni sano cambiamento. E poi non è detto che io non abbia già iniziato a provarci. :smile:


----------



## Brunetta (28 Febbraio 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> No, ma la volontà di cambiare non può che essere l'inizio di ogni sano cambiamento. E poi non è detto che io non abbia già iniziato a provarci. :smile:


:up:


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma quale incredulità mista a sdegno (?). Ti stavo dicendo che non è possibile sentirsi distanti da due bambini, presumo splendidi come lo sono TUTTI i bambini, che inevitabilmente ti riempiono la vita. Non è possibile, proprio no. E' inevitabile, non sei solo, non puoi esserlo.


quoto. Questo è un memento, non uno sminuendo.


----------



## Spider (28 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quoto se uno non ha appetito davanti a una tavola imbandita non deve cambiare ristorante ma se stesso.



mica tanto vero,
dipende da come è imbadita ...la tavola.

adesso ci si appella ai figli...perchè naturalmente " fa tanto amore..."
tanto di cappella, mi inchino.
ma non è che agendo, sul sentimento, sulla compassione,
 si riscatta qualcuno.
magari bisognava farlo, prima,
 prima di prenderlo per il culo.


----------



## Ultimo (28 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma quale incredulità mista a sdegno (?). Ti stavo dicendo che non è possibile sentirsi distanti da due bambini, presumo splendidi come lo sono TUTTI i bambini, che inevitabilmente ti riempiono la vita. Non è possibile, proprio no. E' inevitabile, non sei solo, non puoi esserlo.



Io a te se fossimo nel reale e stessimo nella stessa città ti starei così addosso fa farti cambiare non città ma nemmeno continente.. dovresti proprio scomparire dalla faccia della terra.

Tu emerito idiota testadicazzo che sei! che minchia ne sai di H7? che minchia ne sai se quando ha scritto emozionalmente è stato preso da spider in un momento che ne aveva bisogno? E tu emerito testadicazzo rovini sempre tutto.

Sei un essere spregevole veramente privo di qualsiasi emozione e questo probabilmente è colpa della realtà che vivi e ti sfoghi qua dove persone come me ti esplorano l'anima e vedono un bimbo che ha bisogno di uno schiaffo per crescere.Ma ti sei abituato e ti compiaci godendo quello che fuori non hai.


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Febbraio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Io a te se fossimo nel reale e stessimo nella stessa città ti starei così addosso fa farti cambiare non città ma nemmeno continente.. dovresti proprio scomparire dalla faccia della terra.
> 
> Tu emerito idiota testadicazzo che sei! che minchia ne sai di H7? che minchia ne sai se quando ha scritto emozionalmente è stato preso da spider in un momento che ne aveva bisogno? E tu emerito testadicazzo rovini sempre tutto.
> 
> Sei un essere spregevole veramente privo di qualsiasi emozione e questo probabilmente è colpa della realtà che vivi e ti sfoghi qua dove persone come me ti esplorano l'anima e vedono un bimbo che ha bisogno di uno schiaffo per crescere.Ma ti sei abituato e ti compiaci godendo quello che fuori non hai.


AIUTO.


----------



## Hellseven (28 Febbraio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> mica tanto vero,
> dipende da come è imbadita ...la tavola.
> 
> adesso ci si appella ai figli...perchè naturalmente " fa tanto amore..."
> ...





Ultimo ha detto:


> Io a te se fossimo nel reale e stessimo nella stessa città ti starei così addosso fa farti cambiare non città ma nemmeno continente.. dovresti proprio scomparire dalla faccia della terra.
> 
> Tu emerito idiota testadicazzo che sei! che minchia ne sai di H7? che minchia ne sai se quando ha scritto emozionalmente è stato preso da spider in un momento che ne aveva bisogno? E tu emerito testadicazzo rovini sempre tutto.
> 
> Sei un essere spregevole veramente privo di qualsiasi emozione e questo probabilmente è colpa della realtà che vivi e ti sfoghi qua dove persone come me ti esplorano l'anima e vedono un bimbo che ha bisogno di uno schiaffo per crescere.Ma ti sei abituato e ti compiaci godendo quello che fuori non hai.


Apprezzo molto la vosta com-passione nel senso latino del termine, come condivisione nobile, profondamente umana dell'altrui sentire e/o soffrire, e ve ne sono sinceramente grato. Ognuno esprime quello che sente in base a ciò che è nella sostanza. Però per onestà devo anche dire che io non trovo disumane o gratuite le critiche a me mosse, perché effettivamente la mia posizione è oggettivamente quella, odiosa invero, di chi vede sempre il bicchiere mezzo vuoto, di chi non si accontenta del molto che ha, di chi in sostanza è uno che "chiagne e fotte". Ci sta tutto. Solo che io darei una mano per riuscire a non esserlo ove mi fosse concesso di provare ciò (molto, invero, perché ho molto sul piano affettivo) che non riesco a sentire.


----------



## Spider (28 Febbraio 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Apprezzo molto la vosta com-passione nel senso latino del termine, come condivisione nobile, profondamente umana dell'altrui sentire e/o soffrire, e ve ne sono sinceramente grato. Ognuno esprime quello che sente in base a ciò che è nella sostanza. Però per onestà devo anche dire che io non trovo disumane o gratuite le critiche a me mosse, perché effettivamente la mia posizione è oggettivamente quella, odiosa invero, di chi vede sempre il bicchiere mezzo vuoto, di chi non si accontenta del molto che ha, di chi in sostanza è uno che "chiagne e fotte". Ci sta tutto. Solo che io darei una mano per riuscire a non esserlo ove mi fosse concesso di provare ciò (molto, invero, perché ho molto sul piano affettivo) che non riesco a sentire.


bè...allora se è cosi...
mi associo ai più e ti 
mando sonoramente...'fanculo!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ultimo (28 Febbraio 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Apprezzo molto la vosta com-passione nel senso latino del termine, come condivisione nobile, profondamente umana dell'altrui sentire e/o soffrire, e ve ne sono sinceramente grato. Ognuno esprime quello che sente in base a ciò che è nella sostanza. Però per onestà devo anche dire che io non trovo disumane o gratuite le critiche a me mosse, perché effettivamente la mia posizione è oggettivamente quella, odiosa invero, di chi vede sempre il bicchiere mezzo vuoto, di chi non si accontenta del molto che ha, di chi in sostanza è uno che "chiagne e fotte". Ci sta tutto. Solo che io darei una mano per riuscire a non esserlo ove mi fosse concesso di provare ciò (molto, invero, perché ho molto sul piano affettivo) che non riesco a sentire.



Lo avevo ben capito Helleseven. Ma un ribadire, anzi un mal ribadire e pure come luogo comune mettendo in mezzo dei figli e in un momento tuo e di spider dove qualcosa era stato apprezzato e dopo così "schifosamente"interrotto.... 

Helleseven.... Un abbraccio.


----------



## Ultimo (28 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> AIUTO.



La prossima volta non quotarmi, coglione! scrivi solo aiuto, che il solo essere quotato da un elemento come te mi sporca.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (28 Febbraio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> La prossima volta non quotarmi, coglione! scrivi solo aiuto, che il solo essere quotato da un elemento come te mi sporca.



Ma addirittura? Ma che é successo? E poi dite che é colpa della cricca di Milano...
Perché tutti così cattivi?


----------



## Brunetta (28 Febbraio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Ma addirittura? Ma che é successo? E poi dite che é colpa della cricca di Milano...
> Perché tutti così cattivi?


L'attesa della primavera rende nervosi.


----------



## lolapal (28 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> L'attesa della primavera rende nervosi.


Concordo...
Anche la primavera anticipata... almeno qui da me è tutto fiorito! 

:smile:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (28 Febbraio 2014)

Ma dove? Qui piove tutti i giorni da non so quanto tempo...


----------



## lolapal (28 Febbraio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Ma dove? Qui piove tutti i giorni da non so quanto tempo...


Diciamo, in linea di massima, basso, molto basso, quasi centrale, nord-est...


----------



## Brunetta (28 Febbraio 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Concordo...
> Anche la primavera anticipata... almeno qui da me è tutto fiorito!
> 
> :smile:


Magari vedessi primavera in anticipo


----------



## sienne (1 Marzo 2014)

Ciao

succedono certe cose, quando 
si scambia l'alio orsino con 
le campanelline di maggio ... 

buona digestione ... 


sienne


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Marzo 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Ma dove? Qui piove tutti i giorni da non so quanto tempo...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:Clem ammazza che sfiga


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Marzo 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Diciamo, in linea di massima, basso, molto basso, quasi centrale, nord-est...


Quasi centrale nord  est? :rotfl:Sei la prima che definisce il luogo dove abita così :rotfl:cacchio anche io potevo indicare così aspetta: basso, molto basso centralmente centrato :rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Marzo 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> succedono certe cose, quando
> si scambia l'alio orsino con
> ...


:carneval: A e sembra più peperoncino calabrese ...nduja


----------



## sienne (1 Marzo 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> :carneval: A e sembra più peperoncino calabrese ...nduja



Ciao Fiammetta,

avete una pazienza! 
già solo per questo un fiore ogni giorno. 



 


L'alio orsino, tra altro veramente molto buono, viene spesso scambiato 
con le campanelline di maggio. Ogni anno, non sai quanti finiscono al PS ...
Sono molto velenose ...  ... qualche bel crampo allo stomaco lo dà ... 


La nduja ... mai provata. Non so proprio cosa sia. Proverò ... 


sienne


----------



## lolapal (1 Marzo 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> succedono certe cose, quando
> si scambia l'alio orsino con
> ...


Sinny, qua i pratoni son tutti fioriti di margherite selvatiche!! :smile:



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Quasi centrale nord  est? :rotfl:Sei la prima che definisce il luogo dove abita così :rotfl:cacchio anche io potevo indicare così aspetta: basso, molto basso centralmente centrato :rotfl:


Beh, sai, è un modo come un altro per far perdere le proprie tracce... :rotfl:


----------



## Buscopann (1 Marzo 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Sinny, qua i pratoni son tutti fioriti di margherite selvatiche!!
> 
> 
> 
> Beh, sai, è un modo come un altro per far perdere le proprie tracce... :rotfl:


Io sto a Paperopoli, ma tu coi prati fioriti di margherite selvatiche mica scherzi! Dove ti trovi? Sui monti com heidi? Come sta nebbia? E peter? :mrgreen:

Buscopann


----------



## Ultimo (1 Marzo 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Ma addirittura? Ma che é successo? E poi dite che é colpa della cricca di Milano...
> Perché tutti così cattivi?



ma no quale cattivo. Esprimo quello che sento. credo sarebbe molto bigotto da parte mia non essere sincero. 

Sottolineo da parte mia, e fino a quando il forum mi permetterà di esprimermi mi esprimerò. 

Io ( c'è bisogno di sottolineare "io" )? penso che quel demente sia talmente povero dentro da non percepire minimamente nulla oltre la grammatica e la forma degli scritti, e fa dei danni che rovinano puntualmente determinati contesti.

Ora se io ( e sottolineo sempre "io") me ne accorgo ed altri no non ha importanza, ha importanza la libertà di pensiero, e quello mio è che il tizio è semplicemente un povero uomo in cerca di stima, è un povero uomo con un così brutto  carattere che fuori da qua è isolato da tutti, mentre qua nel contesto di svariati discorsi oltre le mille e mille cazzate che scrive viene letto anche in quelle sparate che sembrano giuste. ( e sottolineo "sembrano") 
Il broccolare, le povere battute da MDA "di cui crede veramente di essere /qua dentro", si, fanno divertire è vero,tenetevelo e elogiatelo VOI.


----------



## Frithurik (1 Marzo 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> ma no quale cattivo. Esprimo quello che sento. credo sarebbe molto bigotto da parte mia non essere sincero.
> 
> Sottolineo da parte mia, e fino a quando il forum mi permetterà di esprimermi mi esprimerò.
> 
> ...


Io  e sottolieno io sono pienamente daccordo con te (allora condividi quello che ho voluto esprimere?) ste persone devono stare lontano dalla societa' sono grandi solo virtualmente ,e sono sicuro che se l'avessimo davanti si cacherebbero addosso


----------



## sienne (1 Marzo 2014)

solitario57 ha detto:


> Io  e sottolieno io sono pienamente daccordo con te (allora condividi quello che ho voluto esprimere?) ste persone devono stare lontano dalla societa' sono grandi solo virtualmente ,e sono sicuro che se l'avessimo davanti si cacherebbero addosso



Ciao 

io, e sottolineo io ... :mrgreen: ... 
con una massa corporea di 42 kg ... che occupa
un determinato spazio ... anche se mi stiracchio ... 


Di cosa si tratta realmente? ... 

"_Devono stare lontane dalla società_"????!!!!
Con l'unica spiegazione, che vi sta sul cazzo a voi,
che lo vedete in un certo modo, che a voi non sta bene.

Questo comportamento, porsi ... come è da definire?

Sto parlando di un determinato principio. 
A me non interessa nulla. Neanche un cappero. 
Ma certe cose ... sarebbero da discutere ... 
Sempre e comunque secondo me. 
Cioè, io ... sottolineo, io ... :mrgreen:


sienne


----------



## Joey Blow (1 Marzo 2014)

solitario57 ha detto:


> Io e sottolieno io sono pienamente daccordo con te (allora condividi quello che ho voluto esprimere?) ste persone devono stare lontano dalla societa' sono grandi solo virtualmente ,e sono sicuro che se l'avessimo davanti si cacherebbero addosso


Porca merda, un altro fan. Ma tu hai pure l'età. Mò vabbè, magari Ultimo è rachitico, pesa venti chili bagnato ed è sui cinquanta meno qualcosa, ma tu di anni ne hai quasi sessanta, su. Che vai cianciando? Ma poi chi minchia ti ha mai manco notato? Boh. Per la cronaca, mi sto pisciando addosso, se proprio vuoi saperlo.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (1 Marzo 2014)

PEACE&LOVE !!!!!!!




STATE SCIALLI FRATELLI!!!




METTETE DEI FIORI NEI VOSTRI CANNONI


ANDIAMO TUTTI AL MCDONALD A FARCI UN MCBACON!


LOVE XXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Joey Blow (1 Marzo 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> PEACE&LOVE !!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No dai, vaffanculo.


----------



## lolapal (1 Marzo 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Io sto a Paperopoli, ma tu coi prati fioriti di margherite selvatiche mica scherzi! Dove ti trovi? Sui monti com heidi? Come sta nebbia? E peter? :mrgreen:
> 
> Buscopann


Da piccola mi chiamavano Heidi perché avevo le guance perennemente rosse...
Ora arrossisco e basta...


----------



## Minerva (1 Marzo 2014)

nel caso prima fate cambiare le mutande a joey


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (1 Marzo 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> No dai, vaffanculo.


Amore, cucciolo dai non fare così... Un BigMac?


----------



## lolapal (1 Marzo 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> PEACE&LOVE !!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sono d'accordo, a parte il McDonald... :bleah:


----------



## lolapal (1 Marzo 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> nel caso prima fate cambiare le mutande a joey


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Minerva... mi mancavi proprio!


----------



## disincantata (1 Marzo 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo, a parte il McDonald... :bleah:



Pure io, detesto McDonald.


----------



## Joey Blow (1 Marzo 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Amore, cucciolo dai non fare così... Un BigMac?


Dai oh. Finchè se scherza, se scherza. Non esagerare sennò ti caccio dalla società. 



P.S: sei grande solo virtualmente.


----------



## Joey Blow (1 Marzo 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Da piccola mi chiamavano Heidi perché avevo le guance perennemente rosse...
> Ora arrossisco e basta...


Pensavo a causa dell'amore per le caprette.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (1 Marzo 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Dai oh. Finchè se scherza, se scherza. Non esagerare sennò ti caccio dalla società.
> 
> 
> 
> P.S: sei grande solo virtualmente.



No amoruccio, non mi cacciare! Vedi che ho pure deposto la katana! Poi io non sono grande, ho solo un culone molto grande!

cosa ti posso offrire? Un chicken tikka masala?


----------



## Buscopann (1 Marzo 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> PEACE&LOVE !!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Buonooooooooooooooooo il Mc Bacon!!! 
A volte però da qualche effetto non desiderato   :gabinetto:    :mrgreen:

Buscopann


----------



## Joey Blow (1 Marzo 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> No amoruccio, non mi cacciare! Vedi che ho pure deposto la katana! Poi io non sono grande, ho solo un culone molto grande!
> 
> cosa ti posso offrire? Un chicken tikka masala?


Dai, cambiamo avatar.


----------



## disincantata (1 Marzo 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> nel caso prima fate cambiare le mutande a joey



E risciacqui con colluttorio alle rose, mannaggia Joey, non sei stanco di trovare pallottole?

In casa, sono pronta a scommettere,apa: sei un pandoro dolcissimo.


----------



## Minerva (1 Marzo 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> No amoruccio, non mi cacciare! Vedi che ho pure deposto la katana! Poi io non sono grande,* ho solo un culone molto grande!*
> 
> cosa ti posso offrire? Un chicken tikka masala?


 spiace ma allora paghi due quote.io infatti non pago perché son eterea , leggiadra ed evanescente 8pure leggermente frizzante)


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (1 Marzo 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Buonooooooooooooooooo il Mc Bacon!!!
> A volte però da qualche effetto non desiderato   :gabinetto:    :mrgreen:
> 
> Buscopann



Ohhhhh finalmente un intenditore di vero e sano junk food!

poi dai, se viene male alla pancina, che problema c'è? Un paio di Buscopann e sei come nuovo! Il buscopann non manca mai nella mia borsa. Se qualcuno ha bisogno, chiedete pure!


----------



## lolapal (1 Marzo 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Pensavo a causa dell'amore per le caprette.


Non sono tenere!?!!? Fanno pure "Ciao!" 




p.s.: JB... le faccine... dai!!!


----------



## Minerva (1 Marzo 2014)

un otto mi ha ingoiato la parentesi che ora è chiusa e non ho le chiavi.
proverò a passare dalla finestra, tanto volo
che problema c'è


----------



## disincantata (1 Marzo 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Dai, cambiamo avatar.



Tu NON puoi. Cadrebbe un mito nel forum. Ormai sei Marlon.:nuke::nuke::nuke:


----------



## sienne (1 Marzo 2014)

Ciao disincantata


ti adoro! Spunti a comando! 

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: ... :up:

Un abbraccio! 


sienne


----------



## Joey Blow (1 Marzo 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Non sono tenere!?!!? Fanno pure "Ciao!"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Scrivono anche papiri allucinanti e se si fondono con Perplesso vengono fuori dei satiri impotenti e chiacchieroni.


----------



## Joey Blow (1 Marzo 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Tu NON puoi. Cadrebbe un mito nel forum. Ormai sei Marlon.:nuke::nuke::nuke:


Fatto.


----------



## Buscopann (1 Marzo 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Da piccola mi chiamavano Heidi perché avevo le guance perennemente rosse...
> Ora arrossisco e basta...


Timidona :carneval:

Buscopann


----------



## sienne (1 Marzo 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Scrivono anche papiri allucinanti e se si fondono con Perplesso vengono fuori dei satiri impotenti e chiacchieroni.



Non vedo bene, è Clint? ...
Potevi prendere l'immagine con due di revolver,
un colpo così, toccherà di sicuro ... se già spari ...


----------



## disincantata (1 Marzo 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Fatto.



Posso dirti una parolaccia????

stronzo!:rotfl:


----------



## Buscopann (1 Marzo 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Ohhhhh finalmente un intenditore di vero e sano junk food!
> 
> poi dai, se viene male alla pancina, che problema c'è? Un paio di Buscopann e sei come nuovo! Il buscopann non manca mai nella mia borsa. Se qualcuno ha bisogno, chiedete pure!


Lasciamoli stare questi finti aristocratici che mangiano il cavolo crudo perché fa bene al pancreas e il miglio come i canarini in gabbia 
Diamo al Mc Donald a riempirci di porcate. Poi facciamo la gara di rutti :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Buscopann


----------



## Buscopann (1 Marzo 2014)

A volte sono così fine che faccio arrossire "er monnezza"

Buscopann


----------



## disincantata (1 Marzo 2014)

Io non mangio il cavolo crudo, ma McDonald lo detesto, e tutti i fritti in generale, gli hamburger non mi piacciono proprio.

L'unica volta che ho accontentato mia figlia e l'ho accompagnata, nel parcheggio stesso ha vomitato l'anima.

Mai più.


----------



## Frithurik (1 Marzo 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Porca merda, un altro fan. Ma tu hai pure l'età. Mò vabbè, magari Ultimo è rachitico, pesa venti chili bagnato ed è sui cinquanta meno qualcosa, ma tu di anni ne hai quasi sessanta, su. Che vai cianciando? Ma poi chi minchia ti ha mai manco notato? Boh. *Per la cronaca, mi sto pisciando addosso, se proprio vuoi saperlo.*


Con la prostata come va? ce la fai a farla lontano , o te la fai sulle scarpe.


----------



## Buscopann (1 Marzo 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Io non mangio il cavolo crudo, ma McDonald lo detesto, e tutti i fritti in generale, gli hamburger non mi piacciono proprio.
> 
> *L'unica volta che ho accontentato mia figlia e l'ho accompagnata, nel parcheggio stesso ha vomitato l'anima.
> 
> *Mai più.


Povera...ma che si era mangiata?

Buscopann

PS. Il Mc è roba da uomini duri


----------



## Joey Blow (1 Marzo 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Io non mangio il cavolo crudo, ma McDonald lo detesto, e tutti i fritti in generale, *gli hamburger non mi piacciono proprio.
> *
> L'unica volta che ho accontentato mia figlia e l'ho accompagnata, nel parcheggio stesso ha vomitato l'anima.
> 
> Mai più.


A parte che gli hamburger non è che sono fritti, ma se sei abituata agli hamburger del mac buongiorno che non ti piacciono. Che poi,  senza fare gli elitari a tutti i costi: a volte il pure la roba del mac non è malaccio. A volte. Tipo il crispy mcbacon, non è male ed ha una buona salsa. Ma l'hamburger, l'hamburger vero, è un'altra cosa. A cominciare dalle dimensioni.


----------



## disincantata (1 Marzo 2014)

solitario57 ha detto:


> Con la prostata come va? ce la fai a farla lontano , *o te la fai sulle scarpe*.


Vuoi che vinca?


----------



## Joey Blow (1 Marzo 2014)

solitario57 ha detto:


> Con la prostata come va? ce la fai a farla lontano , o te la fai sulle scarpe.


Uh, quando leggo certe fesserie non sai che gittata.


----------



## Buscopann (1 Marzo 2014)

Scherzi a parte...Mc Donald non è davvero così male. Certo..se ci mangi tutti i giorni ti trovano il colesterolo pure nella saliva.

Buscopann


----------



## Buscopann (1 Marzo 2014)

Cmq abbiamo svaccato pure questo thread dopo quello sulla passione. Andiamo sempre fuori tema. Visto che va tanto di moda dirlo...Secondo me è colpa di Joey :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Buscopann


----------



## disincantata (1 Marzo 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> A parte che gli hamburger non è che sono fritti, ma se sei abituata agli hamburger del mac buongiorno che non ti piacciono. Che poi,  senza fare gli elitari a tutti i costi: a volte il pure la roba del mac non è malaccio. A volte. Tipo il crispy mcbacon, non è male ed ha una buona salsa. Ma l'hamburger, l'hamburger vero, è un'altra cosa. A cominciare dalle dimensioni.



Io non ci ho mai mangiato, l'esperimento di mia figlia mi è bastato. Ovvio, chi è sano di stomaco lo regge, ma chi ci va spesso sbaglia.

Pochi anni fa durante un ricovero di mia figlia, una ragazza in camera con lei era li proprio perchè da mesi mangiava solo ed esclusivamente al Mc Donald.  I medici le hanno sconsigliato di rimetterci piede.
L'olio fritto e rifritto è deleterio.
Con i prezzi che attuano non possono offrire qualità.


----------



## Frithurik (1 Marzo 2014)

*INDIFFERENZA*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Uh, quando leggo certe fesserie non sai che gittata.


basta non rispondo piu' sto perdento solo tempo.


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Marzo 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Sinny, qua i pratoni son tutti fioriti di margherite selvatiche!! :smile:
> 
> 
> 
> Beh, sai, è un modo come un altro per far perdere le proprie tracce... :rotfl:


No,dico se ci dobbiamo vedere io e te voglio vedere che coordinate ci diamo :mrgreen::rotfl:Ci perdiamo tra i lupi :singleeye:


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Marzo 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> A parte che gli hamburger non è che sono fritti, ma se sei abituata agli hamburger del mac buongiorno che non ti piacciono. Che poi,  senza fare gli elitari a tutti i costi: a volte il pure la roba del mac non è malaccio. A volte. Tipo il crispy mcbacon, non è male ed ha una buona salsa. Ma l'hamburger, l'hamburger vero, è un'altra cosa. A cominciare dalle dimensioni.


Oddio e marlon ? Giorno clint


----------



## Buscopann (1 Marzo 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Io non ci ho mai mangiato, l'esperimento di mia figlia mi è bastato. Ovvio, chi è sano di stomaco lo regge, ma chi ci va spesso sbaglia.
> 
> Pochi anni fa durante un ricovero di mia figlia, una ragazza in camera con lei era li proprio perchè da mesi mangiava solo ed esclusivamente al Mc Donald. I medici le hanno sconsigliato di rimetterci piede.
> L'olio fritto e rifritto è deleterio.
> *Con i prezzi che attuano non possono offrire qualità*.


La qualità non è quasi mai una questione di prezzo. Te lo posso assicurare io, che da milanese mi sono trasferito nel profondo nord-est. Qui si mangia bene quasi ovunque. Q-ualità imparagonabile alla media dei ristoranti milanesi. E si spende un terzo.

Buscopann


----------



## Joey Blow (1 Marzo 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Io non ci ho mai mangiato, l'esperimento di mia figlia mi è bastato. Ovvio, chi è sano di stomaco lo regge, ma chi ci va spesso sbaglia.
> 
> Pochi anni fa durante un ricovero di mia figlia, una ragazza in camera con lei era li proprio perchè da mesi mangiava solo ed esclusivamente al Mc Donald. I medici le hanno sconsigliato di rimetterci piede.
> L'olio fritto e rifritto è deleterio.
> *Con i prezzi che attuano non possono offrire qualità*.


Invece non è così. Possiamo parlare della salubrità di mangiare tutti i santi giorni in un Mac, che è chiaro che fa malissimo. Ma farebbe malissimo anche mangiare tutti i sacrosanti giorni in trattoria lasagne e cannelloni, mica no. Il punto, però è la qualità: ti assicuro che l'olio che viene usato per firggere lì al mac viene filtrato almeno due volte a giorno e cambiato una volta ogni due. La carne, il pane e tutto il resto degli ingredienti sono controllati da cima a fondo lungo tutta la filiera produttiva. Le cucine del mac spesso sono immacolate, roba che la trattoria "da Renato" se lo sogna la notte. Questo a prescindere dal fatto che piaccia o meno o se sia salutare andarci ripetutamente.


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Marzo 2014)

solitario57 ha detto:


> Io  e sottolieno io sono pienamente daccordo con te (allora condividi quello che ho voluto esprimere?) ste persone devono stare lontano dalla societa' sono grandi solo virtualmente ,e sono sicuro che se l'avessimo davanti si cacherebbero addosso


Ma di chi stai a parla ? :singleeye: Ma che siamo ai massim sistemi ? :singleeye: via condanniamo alla pena di morte e chi s'è visto s'è visto  ciao


----------



## Joey Blow (1 Marzo 2014)

solitario57 ha detto:


> basta non rispondo piu' sto perdento solo tempo.


Ou, ma mò che t'ho fatto? Che t'ho detto? Ma sei siciliano per caso?


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Marzo 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Porca merda, un altro fan. Ma tu hai pure l'età. Mò vabbè, magari Ultimo è rachitico, pesa venti chili bagnato ed è sui cinquanta meno qualcosa, ma tu di anni ne hai quasi sessanta, su. Che vai cianciando? Ma poi chi minchia ti ha mai manco notato? Boh. Per la cronaca, mi sto pisciando addosso, se proprio vuoi saperlo.


:singleeye: Sei già arrivato all'età del pannolone? :singleeye: Corri che il wc è vicino :mrgreen:


----------



## disincantata (1 Marzo 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Invece non è così. Possiamo parlare della salubrità di mangiare tutti i santi giorni in un Mac, che è chiaro che fa malissimo. Ma farebbe malissimo anche mangiare tutti i sacrosanti giorni in trattoria lasagne e cannelloni, mica no. Il punto, però è la qualità: ti assicuro che l'olio che viene usato per firggere lì al mac viene filtrato almeno due volte a giorno e cambiato una volta ogni due. La carne, il pane e tutto il resto degli ingredienti sono controllati da cima a fondo lungo tutta la filiera produttiva. Le cucine del mac spesso sono immacolate, roba che la trattoria "da Renato" se lo sogna la notte. Questo a prescindere dal fatto che piaccia o meno o se sia salutare andarci ripetutamente.



Ti credo ma non ci magerò mai. Non discuto l'igiene, ma quella sappiamo che non uccide se manca, ho mangiato in Tunisia in posti da brivido, benissimo ma ad occhi chiusi.


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Marzo 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> un otto mi ha ingoiato la parentesi che ora è chiusa e non ho le chiavi.
> proverò a passare dalla finestra, tanto volo
> che problema c'è


Ammazza leggiadra si ma così tanto, che uccello saresti ? Va be tanto la caccia è chiusa non rischi nulla :mrgreen:


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Marzo 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Scrivono anche papiri allucinanti e se si fondono con Perplesso vengono fuori dei satiri impotenti e chiacchieroni.


Tu hai un debole per perpli :rotfl: FARFIEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!


----------



## Joey Blow (1 Marzo 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Ti credo ma non ci magerò mai. Non discuto l'igiene, ma quella sappiamo che non uccide se manca, ho mangiato in Tunisia in posti da brivido, benissimo ma ad occhi chiusi.


Benissimo, non entrarci mai. Ma se ti dovesse capitare di andare in America e qualche locale vuole portarti a mangiare un hamburger magari non rifiutare a prescindere perchè: hamburger diverso da macdonald. Un hamburger fatto bene ti farebbe leccare il piatto. Eccome.


----------



## Frithurik (1 Marzo 2014)

*non c'e lo con te*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ou, ma mò che t'ho fatto? Che t'ho detto? Ma sei siciliano per caso?


Ho incominciato a scrivere in questo 3d per solo per dimostrare che il cazzeggio serve solo a passare un po' di tempo a punzecchiarci come bambini e lo  potremmo fare fino all'infinito e come vedete siamo usciti fuori dagli argini che era il tema dettato dall'autore,qui non si accusa nessuno e neppure si condanna a morte come ho letto prima , *pero'se in questo 3d c'era una persona che aveva bisogno veramente di consigli ? *
Quindi benvenuto cazzeggio ma facciamolo in un 3d specifico.:up:
​


----------



## Buscopann (1 Marzo 2014)

solitario57 ha detto:


> Ho incominciato a scrivere in questo 3d per solo per dimostrare che il cazzeggio serve solo a passare un po' di tempo a punzecchiarci come bambini e lo potremmo fare fino all'infinito e come vedete siamo usciti fuori dagli argini che era il tema dettato dall'autore,qui non si accusa nessuno e neppure si condanna a morte come ho letto prima , *pero'se in questo 3d c'era una persona che aveva bisogno veramente di consigli ? *
> Quindi benvenuto cazzeggio ma facciamolo in un 3d specifico.:up:
> ​


No dai..qui siamo sul thread "come immaginate gli altri utenti". Secondo te chi l'ha aperto voleva dei consigli?
Quando combatti una battaglia, scegli almento il terreno giusto per lo scontro no?


Buscopann


----------



## sienne (1 Marzo 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> No dai..qui siamo sul thread "come immaginate gli altri utenti". Secondo te chi l'ha aperto voleva dei consigli?
> Quando combatti una battaglia, scegli almento il terreno giusto per lo scontro no?
> 
> 
> Buscopann



Ciao

:rotfl: .... è vero! ... 


Ma un thread avrà pure un autore. 
Potrà dire lui, come vorrebbe l'andazzo del suo thread. 

Strano, nei miei thread, non si esce praticamente
mai fuori di un thema ... chi lo sa perché? ... 



sienne


----------



## Buscopann (1 Marzo 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> :rotfl: .... è vero! ...
> 
> ...


Perché poi hanno paura delle tue reazioni..

:clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava:

:carneval:

Buscopann


----------



## Frithurik (1 Marzo 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> No dai..qui siamo sul thread "come immaginate gli altri utenti". Secondo te chi l'ha aperto voleva dei consigli?
> Quando combatti una battaglia, scegli almento il terreno giusto per lo scontro no?
> 
> 
> Buscopann


 Ciao Buscopan difatti ho scelto proprio questo 3d dove nessuno chiede qualcosa , ma non riesco a capire cosa centrano tutti sti discorsi nel 3d di"come immaginate gli altri utenti?" Boh. Mac donald,s Burger King, ecc.ecc. e cosi via. Forse non mi so spiegare. Comunque grazie per le tue risposte .


----------



## sienne (1 Marzo 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Perché poi hanno paura delle tue reazioni..
> 
> :clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava:
> 
> ...



Ciao


 ... :rotfl: ... 

sono un pezzo di pane ... :mrgreen:

Ma si, basta che ci scambiamo, 
così come ci viene ... 

Ma cosa è stato dimostrato, ora, esattamente?
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: .... 

che si sbarca? che ci stiamo sulle scatole o no? 


sienne


----------



## sienne (1 Marzo 2014)

solitario57 ha detto:


> Ciao Buscopan difatti ho scelto proprio questo 3d dove nessuno chiede qualcosa , ma non riesco a capire cosa centrano tutti sti discorsi nel 3d di"come immaginate gli altri utenti?" Boh. Mac donald,s Burger King, ecc.ecc. e cosi via. Forse non mi so spiegare. Comunque grazie per le tue risposte .



Ciao

ci siamo arrivati, dopo un'affermazione di Ultimo e di te,
che una cara utente ha urlato, pace e amore e tutti a mangiare al mac. 

Ecco, così ci siamo arrivati ... 


sienne


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (1 Marzo 2014)

solitario57 ha detto:


> Ciao Buscopan difatti ho scelto proprio questo 3d dove nessuno chiede qualcosa , ma non riesco a capire cosa centrano tutti sti discorsi nel 3d di"come immaginate gli altri utenti?" Boh. Mac donald,s Burger King, ecc.ecc. e cosi via. Forse non mi so spiegare. Comunque grazie per le tue risposte .



É colpa mia!!!

ho invitato tutti al MacDonald ma era per un buon fine, tipo basta litigare e volemose tutti bene 

peace&love


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Marzo 2014)

solitario57 ha detto:


> Ho incominciato a scrivere in questo 3d per solo per dimostrare che il cazzeggio serve solo a passare un po' di tempo a punzecchiarci come bambini e lo  potremmo fare fino all'infinito e come vedete siamo usciti fuori dagli argini che era il tema dettato dall'autore,qui non si accusa nessuno e neppure si condanna a morte come ho letto prima , *pero'se in questo 3d c'era una persona che aveva bisogno veramente di consigli ? *
> Quindi benvenuto cazzeggio ma facciamolo in un 3d specifico.:up:
> ​


Quotami nel caso....comunque eri te che partitivi per le Sante Crociate cito testualmente:ste persone devo e stare lontano dalla società


----------



## Frithurik (1 Marzo 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> ci siamo arrivati, dopo un'affermazione di Ultimo e di te,
> che una cara utente ha urlato, pace e amore e tutti a mangiare al mac.
> ...


 A parte passare un po' di tempo cosa abbiamo costruito, stiamo bene adesso, ci sentiamo piu' sollevati, boh. non lo so. i nostri problemi non ci sono piu'? continuo a non capire, forse l'eta', Beh direte se non ti va che sti stai a fare ?
a sto punto dopo alcune di queste risposte non lo so piu' neanche io.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (1 Marzo 2014)

solitario57 ha detto:


> A parte passare un po' di tempo cosa abbiamo costruito, stiamo bene adesso, ci sentiamo piu' sollevati, boh. non lo so. i nostri problemi non ci sono piu'? continuo a non capire, forse l'eta', Beh direte se non ti va che sti stai a fare ?
> a sto punto dopo alcune di queste risposte non lo so piu' neanche io.



Dai adesso siamo seri.

Cosa ti affligge Solitario? Raccontaci di te. Qual é il problema?


----------



## sienne (1 Marzo 2014)

solitario57 ha detto:


> A parte passare un po' di tempo cosa abbiamo costruito, stiamo bene adesso, ci sentiamo piu' sollevati, boh. non lo so. i nostri problemi non ci sono piu'? continuo a non capire, forse l'eta', Beh direte se non ti va che sti stai a fare ?
> a sto punto dopo alcune di queste risposte non lo so piu' neanche io.



Ciao

non è che se focalizziamo di continuo sui nostri problemi,
questi scompaiano o gli si dà così il loro valore giusto ecc. 

A volte, anche uno scherzo fa bene ... 
A volte, si ha bisogno di masticarlo 
fino ad arrivare sulle gengive ... 

Ma qualcuno ti ha impedito qualcosa? ... 
O è un fastidio tuo ... così, senza testa né coda ... 
Fastidio ... con tutto e tutti ... 


sienne


----------



## Hellseven (1 Marzo 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> ci siamo arrivati, dopo un'affermazione di Ultimo e di te,
> che una cara utente ha urlato, pace e amore e tutti a mangiare al mac.
> ...


Permettimi di dissentire.
Ci siamo obiettivamente arrivati così (e' tutto in atti, per tabulas):
Spider mi ha citato in un commento
Io ho espresso gratitudine e rilevato che la cosa mi faceva sentire meno solo
Joey ha affermato che io non ho posso sentirmi solo avendo dei figli
Una utente ha trovato la cosa esilarante
Un'altra ha trovato la cosa patologica
Ultimo si è sdegnato delle modalità espressive di Joey 
Io ho cercato di dire che comprendo sia la posizione di Joey verso me che quella di Claudio verso la forma sprezzante dileggiante di Joey.
Però questa volta devo dire che ultimo non ha proprio tutti i torti .....


----------



## Frithurik (1 Marzo 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Quotami nel caso....comunque eri te che partitivi per le Sante Crociate cito testualmente:ste persone devo e stare lontano dalla società


Senti io non voglio offendere nessuno, , se ho scritto quello ,forse intendevo dire lontano da quella societa' (forum) (di persone dove per motivi vari comunicano loro emozioni problemi e cosi' via,) questi elementi che per me sono dei *disturbatori *e basta. Ognuno la pensa come vuole ,ne prendo atto, e mi scuso come sempre se ho offeso nel contesto qualcuno. Mi spiace, chiudo (l'Havevo gia detto) parto per Gerusalemme forse la mi capiranno.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (1 Marzo 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Permettimi di dissentire.
> Ci siamo obiettivamente arrivati così (e' tutto in atti, per tabulas):
> Spider mi ha citato in un commento
> Io ho espresso gratitudine e rilevato che la cosa mi faceva sentire meno solo
> ...



Scusami Hellseven

Mi hanno fatto ridere le patate

comunque ti chiedo scusa, non volevo ridere di te


----------



## contepinceton (1 Marzo 2014)

solitario57 ha detto:


> Senti io non voglio offendere nessuno, , se ho scritto quello ,forse intendevo dire lontano da quella societa' (forum) (di persone dove per motivi vari comunicano loro emozioni problemi e cosi' via,) questi elementi che per me sono dei *disturbatori *e basta. Ognuno la pensa come vuole ,ne prendo atto, e mi scuso come sempre se ho offeso nel contesto qualcuno. Mi spiace, chiudo (l'Havevo gia detto) parto per Gerusalemme forse la mi capiranno.


Solitario
ti sei mai chiesto perchè sei solitario?

Perchè non ti va bene mai nessunoooooooooooooo....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Tutti vorremmo un forum a nostra immagine e somiglianza...

No?


----------



## sienne (1 Marzo 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Permettimi di dissentire.
> Ci siamo obiettivamente arrivati così (e' tutto in atti, per tabulas):
> Spider mi ha citato in un commento
> Io ho espresso gratitudine e rilevato che la cosa mi faceva sentire meno solo
> ...



Ciao 

ok ... 
a me da fastidio che si picchi, 
perciò mi ci metto e picchio più forte. 
Questa teoria e pratica mi convince ... :up: ... 

sienne


----------



## Buscopann (1 Marzo 2014)

Dai solitario. Non fare l'eremita su!

Buscopann


----------



## lolapal (1 Marzo 2014)

*Solitario57*

No, dai! Resta!
Sei il mio primo fan!

:lipstick:


----------



## Buscopann (1 Marzo 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> No, dai! Resta!
> Sei il mio primo fan!
> 
> :lipstick:


Apri il fan club! :updue:

Buscopann


----------



## lolapal (1 Marzo 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Apri il fan club! :updue:
> 
> Buscopann


Beh... di solito uno non si apre un auto fan club da solo...


----------



## Buscopann (1 Marzo 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Beh... di solito uno non si apre un auto fan club da solo...


C'è Solitario adesso. Chissà che magari diventa meno socio-patico. 

Buscopann


----------



## MK (1 Marzo 2014)

solitario57 ha detto:


> Senti io non voglio offendere nessuno, , se ho scritto quello ,forse intendevo dire lontano da quella societa' (forum) (di persone dove per motivi vari comunicano loro emozioni problemi e cosi' via,) questi elementi che per me sono dei *disturbatori *e basta. Ognuno la pensa come vuole ,ne prendo atto, e mi scuso come sempre se ho offeso nel contesto qualcuno. Mi spiace, chiudo (l'Havevo gia detto) parto per Gerusalemme forse la mi capiranno.


Ma hai sempre così bisogno di stare al centro dell'attenzione?


----------



## Minerva (1 Marzo 2014)

se è solitario a 57 carati ci piace :dollari:


----------



## Buscopann (1 Marzo 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> se è solitario a 57 carati ci piace :dollari:


Mi sa che invece è solitario come er verme 

Buscopann


----------



## lunaiena (1 Marzo 2014)

solitario57 ha detto:


> Senti io non voglio offendere nessuno, , se ho scritto quello ,forse intendevo dire lontano da quella societa' (forum) (di persone dove per motivi vari comunicano loro emozioni problemi e cosi' via,) questi elementi che per me sono dei *disturbatori *e basta. Ognuno la pensa come vuole ,ne prendo atto, e mi scuso come sempre se ho offeso nel contesto qualcuno. Mi spiace, chiudo (l'Havevo gia detto) parto per Gerusalemme forse la mi capiranno.



Mai passato per l'anticamera del cervello anche solo per un attimo 
che per qualcuno il disturbatore potresti essere tu?


----------



## lolapal (1 Marzo 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> C'è Solitario adesso. Chissà che magari diventa meno socio-patico.
> 
> Buscopann


Beh socio-patico lui, socio-fobica io... mi sa che non andiamo da nessuna parte... :singleeye:


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Marzo 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Solitario
> ti sei mai chiesto perchè sei solitario?
> 
> Perchè non ti va bene mai nessunoooooooooooooo....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> ...


Quoto :carneval:


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Marzo 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> se è solitario a 57 carati ci piace :dollari:


Ammappela ti accontenti di poco :singleeye::mexican:


----------



## Joey Blow (1 Marzo 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Permettimi di dissentire.
> Ci siamo obiettivamente arrivati così (e' tutto in atti, per tabulas):
> Spider mi ha citato in un commento
> Io ho espresso gratitudine e rilevato che la cosa mi faceva sentire meno solo
> ...


Ou, ma ti sei sentito il mio disprezzo addosso? Dico, ma sei scemo? Porca puttana. Ma tu lo capisci o no che l'amico Ultimo mi direbbe le peggio minchiate pure se ti avessi scritto che scoreggi al profumo di mughetto? Ma sprezzante de che?

EDIT: senza contare che di quello che scrive Ultimo non si capisce un cazzo però se glielo fai notare o sei cattivo, o non sai leggere o non era per te e qualcun'altro ha capito oppure gli vuoi far pesare che è ignorante come la merda e si ritorna al punto uno, ovvero: sei cattivo.


----------



## Buscopann (1 Marzo 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Beh socio-patico lui, socio-fobica io... mi sa che non andiamo da nessuna parte... :singleeye:


Non fare la disfattista. E' un buon connubio. Molti serial killer cominciano così 

Buscopann


----------



## Minerva (1 Marzo 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Mi sa che invece è solitario come er verme
> 
> Buscopann


 abbattetelo


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Marzo 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Dai adesso siamo seri.
> 
> Cosa ti affligge Solitario? Raccontaci di te. Qual é il problema?


Ma perché ancora non ha raccontato nulla ?:singleeye: Tutto offeso per cosa allora ? :singleeye:


----------



## Buscopann (1 Marzo 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> View attachment 8238 abbattetelo


Non serve..lo faccio da solo

:miiiii:

PS..Eppure sognavo di fare sta battuta da anni. Immagini gli applausi e invece ti tirano i pomodori. E' un mondo crudele


----------



## lolapal (1 Marzo 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Non fare la disfattista. E' un buon connubio. *Molti serial killer cominciano così*
> 
> Buscopann


:scared:
Questo non è d'aiuto alla mia socio-fobia...


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Marzo 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> non è che se focalizziamo di continuo sui nostri problemi,
> questi scompaiano o gli si dà così il loro valore giusto ecc.
> ...


Si mi sa che assomiglia all'incontentabile sempre ... Sarà parente a JB?


----------



## Buscopann (1 Marzo 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> :scared:
> *Questo non è d'aiuto alla mia socio-fobia*...


Hai provato con la grappa? :sbronza:

Buscopann


----------



## Minerva (1 Marzo 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Non serve..lo faccio da solo
> 
> :miiiii:
> 
> PS..Eppure sognavo di fare sta battuta da anni. Immagini gli applausi e invece ti tirano i pomodori. E' un mondo crudele


in verità era per il solitario loffio senza portafoglio


----------



## Joey Blow (1 Marzo 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Si mi sa che assomiglia all'incontentabile sempre ... Sarà parente a JB?


Non ho parenti così scemi. Ma poi io mica sono incontentabile. Al limite incontestabile.


----------



## Buscopann (1 Marzo 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> in verità era per il solitario loffio senza portafoglioView attachment 8239


Quindi dobbiamo abbattere solitario?

Buscopann


----------



## Minerva (1 Marzo 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Non potevi dirmelo prima? Mi son già tagliato le vene
> 
> Buscopann


ops


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Marzo 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non ho parenti così scemi. Ma poi io mica sono incontentabile. Al limite incontestabile.


Non è scemo,è poco tollerante semmai, sei contestabile altroché ed abbastanza incontentabile ( abbastanza perché oggi sono in versione indulgente con il prossimo :mrgreen


----------



## Ultimo (1 Marzo 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Porca merda, un altro fan. Ma tu hai pure l'età. Mò vabbè, magari Ultimo è rachitico, pesa venti chili bagnato ed è sui cinquanta meno qualcosa, ma tu di anni ne hai quasi sessanta, su. Che vai cianciando? Ma poi chi minchia ti ha mai manco notato? Boh. Per la cronaca, mi sto pisciando addosso, se proprio vuoi saperlo.



Testina di minchia, Solitario ha espresso una sua opinione, punto. Ti sta bene? non ti sta bene? Cazzi tuoi. Non sei tu che con le tue conosciute sparate su di me o su di gas o su altri ancora che puoi replicare indignandoti su quello che ti scrivono. 

Sei un rincoglionito devi credermi, e vorresti giocare a senso unico, ma con me t'attacchi al cazzo bello mio. Anche se... so bene che quello che ti scrivo non lo capisci siamo lontani mille miglia noi due.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (1 Marzo 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Testina di minchia, Solitario ha espresso una sua opinione, punto. Ti sta bene? non ti sta bene? Cazzi tuoi. Non sei tu che con le tue conosciute sparate su di me o su di gas o su altri ancora che puoi replicare indignandoti su quello che ti scrivono.
> 
> Sei un rincoglionito devi credermi, e vorresti giocare a senso unico, ma con me t'attacchi al cazzo bello mio. Anche se... so bene che quello che ti scrivo non lo capisci siamo lontani mille miglia noi due.



Ultimo........ Peace&love dai!!!


----------



## Joey Blow (1 Marzo 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Non è scemo,è poco tollerante semmai, sei contestabile altroché ed abbastanza incontentabile ( abbastanza perché oggi sono in versione indulgente con il prossimo :mrgreen


Poco tollerante means scemo per tante e tante ragioni. E poi sono parco io.


----------



## lolapal (1 Marzo 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Hai provato con la grappa? :sbronza:
> 
> Buscopann


Se bevo è un macello... perdo tutte le inibizioni...


----------



## lolapal (1 Marzo 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non ho parenti così scemi. Ma poi io mica sono incontentabile. Al limite incontestabile.


Beh dai... non ti allargare... e usa le faccine!


----------



## Joey Blow (1 Marzo 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Beh dai... non ti allargare... e usa le faccine!


None.


----------



## lolapal (1 Marzo 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> None.


Sine.


----------



## sienne (1 Marzo 2014)

Ciao

mi ricorda qualcosa, questo SINE, NONE ... 
può essere, che lo si dica al sud? 
mi sa, Puglia? ... AHHHHH, non ricordo!


sienne


----------



## Buscopann (1 Marzo 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Se bevo è un macello...* perdo tutte le inibizioni*...


Portate da bere a Lolapal per cortesia :mrgreen:

Buscopann


----------



## Scaredheart (1 Marzo 2014)

solitario57 ha detto:


> A parte passare un po' di tempo cosa abbiamo costruito, stiamo bene adesso, ci sentiamo piu' sollevati, boh. non lo so. i nostri problemi non ci sono piu'? continuo a non capire, forse l'eta', Beh direte se non ti va che sti stai a fare ?
> a sto punto dopo alcune di queste risposte non lo so piu' neanche io.


Ma scusami eh... ma questa affermazione è una "bimbettata",espressa anni fa da me. Ma appunto anni fa, cioè fammi capire se stai male e ti arrovelli nel tuo dolore,poi guarisci?? 

Io sono stata male per varie cose, e quando mi soffermavo SOLO sul problema, con conseguente freno alle mie attività di svago, presentavo sintomi depressivi. Quando mi concedevo svaghi vari,ho anche risolto i problemi col sorriso! 

Ovvio che se vieni qui e scrivi un tuo problema non ti rido in faccia, ma oltre a ragionarci un sano cazzaggio ci vuole. Oppure altro che tradimento,muro del pianto!! E cosa dovremmo fare? Scrivere che è un mondo ingiusto e che siamo tutti povere vittime?? E dopo questo vittimismo staremo meglio? Sarà utile?avremo costruito qualcosa?staremo bene?saremo sollevati? 

Solitario il mio non è un tono di polemica, ma solo riflessione sul mioo percorso. E sono una che un tempo si piangeva addosso, e se aveva un problema si focalizzava solo su quello!


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Marzo 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Beh dai... non ti allargare... e usa le faccine!


Ma perché non le usa mai!? :singleeye: Che è sta storia delle faccine?


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Marzo 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Portate da bere a Lolapal per cortesia :mrgreen:
> 
> Buscopann


 Come portate ? Tu dove ti collochi ?


----------



## Minerva (1 Marzo 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Come portate ? Tu dove ti collochi ?


appeso al muro se chiamiamo la tachi


----------



## Buscopann (1 Marzo 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Come portate ? Tu dove ti collochi ?


Non voglio essere responsabile di quello che potrebbe succedere. :rotfl::rotfl:

Buscopann


----------



## sienne (1 Marzo 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Come portate ? Tu dove ti collochi ?


Ciao 

non la ho capita ... "collochi" ... bhu,


ma attenta sto a Lola ... 



sienne


----------



## Buscopann (1 Marzo 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma perché non le usa mai!? :singleeye: Che è sta storia delle faccine?



Perché pensa che usare le faccine a 40 anni e passa è roba da dementi :mrgreen:

Buscopann


----------



## Joey Blow (1 Marzo 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Perché pensa che usare le faccine a 40 anni e passa è roba da dementi :mrgreen:
> 
> Buscopann


Più o meno. Anche prima dei quaranta.


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Marzo 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> non la ho capita ... "collochi" ... bhu,
> 
> ...


Collocare =mettere, porre, sistemare


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Marzo 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> appeso al muro se chiamiamo la tachi


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Marzo 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Non voglio essere responsabile di quello che potrebbe succedere. :rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Buscopann


Ma inciti


----------



## Minerva (1 Marzo 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Perché pensa che usare le faccine a 40 anni e passa è roba da dementi :mrgreen:
> 
> Buscopann


sai che lo pensavo anch'io e ci avrò messo un paio di anni ad usarle e comunque con parsimonia?
in compenso ho scritto migliaia di belinate da asilo senza vergogna:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

tanto vale 
usare anche questo moderno mezzo espressivo


----------



## Sterminator (1 Marzo 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> appeso al muro se chiamiamo la tachi


infamona...a proposito, e' sopravvissuto er collaboratore sbarbatello?...

te vedo bella vispa, come mai?...


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Marzo 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Più o meno. Anche prima dei quaranta.


Tesoro bello :mexican::carneval::rotfl::sorriso2::sorriso::strepitoso::sorriso3::risata::wide-grin::sorriso4::ballo::festa:


----------



## Minerva (1 Marzo 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> infamona...a proposito, e' sopravvissuto er collaboratore sbarbatello?...
> 
> te vedo bella vispa, come mai?...


ho una piscina come quelle di cocoon ed ho fatto un'oretta d'immersione.
ci voleva , altro che sbarbatello.
chi si ricorda che ci dovrei fare:unhappy:


----------



## Sterminator (1 Marzo 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ho una piscina come quelle di cocoon ed ho fatto un'oretta d'immersione.
> ci voleva , altro che sbarbatello.
> chi si ricorda che ci dovrei fare:unhappy:


se se...nun ce la conti giusta, signo'...

a quello lo rivolteresti come un pedalino, altro che palle...


----------



## lolapal (1 Marzo 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma perché non le usa mai!? :singleeye: Che è sta storia delle faccine?


Esortavo JB a migliorare la sua comunicazione per evitare di essere frainteso... :singleeye:


Buscopann ha detto:


> Non voglio essere responsabile di quello che potrebbe succedere. :rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Buscopann


E cosa pensi che potrebbe accadere? :lipstick:



sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> non la ho capita ... "collochi" ... bhu,
> 
> ...


:bacio:


----------



## Buscopann (1 Marzo 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> E cosa pensi che potrebbe accadere? :lipstick:


Beh..per prima cosa che riuscirai a convincere J&B a mettere le faccine :carneval:

Buscopann


----------



## lolapal (1 Marzo 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Beh..per prima cosa che riuscirai a convincere J&B a mettere le faccine :carneval:
> 
> Buscopann


Mai porre limiti alla provvidenza... 

E come seconda cosa? :lipstick:


----------



## Buscopann (1 Marzo 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Mai porre limiti alla provvidenza...
> 
> *E come seconda cosa? *:lipstick:


Chiedo alla Tachipirina e ti so dire..un secondo

Buscopann


----------



## Buscopann (1 Marzo 2014)

:hockey:

La seconda cosa è meglio se la lasciamo stare 

Buscopann


----------



## lolapal (1 Marzo 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> :hockey:
> 
> La seconda cosa è meglio se la lasciamo stare
> 
> Buscopann


Mi fido, in fondo ti fai chiamare Buscopann e la Tachipirina la conoscerai meglio di me...
Solo mi chiedo: come abbiamo fatto a passare dalla grappa alle supposte?


----------



## Brunetta (1 Marzo 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> No dai, vaffanculo.


Con questo avatar devi sostituirlo con "coraggio, fatti ammazzare!"


----------



## Sole (2 Marzo 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> mi ricorda qualcosa, *questo SINE, NONE ...
> può essere, che lo si dica al sud?
> ...


Sììì! Ho dei carissimi amici pugliesi (del Salento) che dicono proprio così


----------



## Sole (2 Marzo 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Perché pensa che usare le faccine a 40 anni e passa è roba da dementi :mrgreen:
> 
> Buscopann


Io le metto anche sul quaderno dei miei alunni al posto del voto a volte... ma solo in prima e in seconda


----------



## Buscopann (2 Marzo 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Mi fido, in fondo ti fai chiamare Buscopann e la Tachipirina la conoscerai meglio di me...
> Solo mi chiedo: come abbiamo fatto a passare dalla grappa alle supposte?


Le vie del cazzeggio sono infinite. Con buona pace di Solitario :mrgreen:

Buscopann


----------



## Buscopann (2 Marzo 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Io le metto anche sul quaderno dei miei alunni al posto del voto a volte... ma solo in prima e in seconda


Se JB fosse stato il padre di uno dei tuoi alunni avrebbe fatto un esposto al Ministero della Pubblica Istruzione :rotfl::rotfl:

Buscopann


----------



## Sole (2 Marzo 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Se JB fosse stato il padre di uno dei tuoi alunni avrebbe fatto un esposto al Ministero della Pubblica Istruzione :rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Buscopann


JB padre di uno dei miei alunni?


:scared:


----------



## Hellseven (2 Marzo 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Scusami Hellseven
> 
> Mi hanno fatto ridere le patate
> 
> comunque ti chiedo scusa, non volevo ridere di te


Ciao amici come prima e sappi che non hai fatto nulla per cui tu debba scusarti con me. Ho tentato di spedirti un mp ma mi da errore utente sconosciuto. Era per dire che tra noi non esistono problemi. Un abbraccio


----------



## Scaredheart (2 Marzo 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Io le metto anche sul quaderno dei miei alunni al posto del voto a volte... ma solo in prima e in seconda


Sei professoressa???


----------



## Ultimo (2 Marzo 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Permettimi di dissentire.
> Ci siamo obiettivamente arrivati così (e' tutto in atti, per tabulas):
> Spider mi ha citato in un commento
> Io ho espresso gratitudine e rilevato che la cosa mi faceva sentire meno solo
> ...





Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ou, ma ti sei sentito il mio disprezzo addosso? Dico, ma sei scemo? Porca puttana. Ma tu lo capisci o no che l'amico Ultimo mi direbbe le peggio minchiate pure se ti avessi scritto che scoreggi al profumo di mughetto? Ma sprezzante de che?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Helleseven non si chiama Ultimo. Lo hai letto MDA dei miei coglioni?  Lo hai letto a Helleseven?
MDA dei miei beneamati coglioni te lo scrissi nel primo post se ricordo bene, ci sono delle situazioni dove persone come te per quanto si possano impegnare non potranno mai andare oltre la grammatica. ( questo se parliamo io e te, se mettiamo in mezzo AB o altri utenti è meglio che ti infili la testa nel cesso e ci cerchi la tua amata grammatica) Personaggi come te nemmeno con risposte come quella di Helleseven si fanno un esame di coscienza per dirsi, boh magari non li capisco per chissà quale motivo. Mentre invece ti ostini a insultare e a non pensare minimamente che sei uno stupido. 


Se ogni tanto ti rileggessi noteresti in quello che scrivi ha due costanti, uno è l'insulto e l'altro è il broccolamento. E quasi quasi sto cominciando a credere che ti danno corda perchè alla fine sanno chi sei ma giustamente preferiscono sorridere. 

MDA, lo sai che sono l'unico a dirti che se un emerito coglione vero? O forse mi sbaglio, vabbè.


----------



## lolapal (2 Marzo 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Le vie del cazzeggio sono infinite. Con buona pace di Solitario :mrgreen:
> 
> Buscopann


Gia'. Ma credo se ne sia andato... Non lo si legge piu'


----------



## Sole (2 Marzo 2014)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Sei professoressa???


No, insegno alle elementari. Da quasi vent'anni, se conto gli anni di precariato.
Volevo fare l'ultimo concorso riservato ai docenti per insegnare alle superiori ma non ce l'ho fatta...discutevo la tesi di laurea pochi giorni dopo la scadenza del termine per la domanda.. ma non avrei mai cambiato lavoro in fondo. Mi piace troppo stare coi bambini e il rapporto che si crea lavorando con loro ogni giorno per 5 anni...e mi piace mettere le faccine al posto dei voti


----------



## Scaredheart (3 Marzo 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> No, insegno alle elementari. Da quasi vent'anni, se conto gli anni di precariato.
> Volevo fare l'ultimo concorso riservato ai docenti per insegnare alle superiori ma non ce l'ho fatta...discutevo la tesi di laurea pochi giorni dopo la scadenza del termine per la domanda.. ma non avrei mai cambiato lavoro in fondo. Mi piace troppo stare coi bambini e il rapporto che si crea lavorando con loro ogni giorno per 5 anni...e mi piace mettere le faccine al posto dei voti


Che bello!! Sai mi stupisco perché leggendoti l'ho sempre immaginato...  sesto senso spiccato allora!! 

deve esser proprio bello..che materia insegni??   bellini i bimbi...soprattutto in prima!! Devono esser un amore!! :inlove: hai conquistato il cuore di qualche bambino che ingenuamente ti dice che un gg ti vuole sposare con tanto di disegnino con dedica "alla mia maestra.."? Sono proprio buffi a volte


----------



## Sole (3 Marzo 2014)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Che bello!! Sai mi stupisco perché leggendoti l'ho sempre immaginato...  sesto senso spiccato allora!!
> 
> deve esser proprio bello..che materia insegni??   bellini i bimbi...soprattutto in prima!! Devono esser un amore!! :inlove: hai conquistato il cuore di qualche bambino che ingenuamente ti dice che un gg ti vuole sposare con tanto di disegnino con dedica "alla mia maestra.."? Sono proprio buffi a volte


Insegno italiano...la prima è faticosissima, di solito non riesco a godermeli. Dalla seconda in poi inizia l'amore reciproco.
Io e la mia collega siamo fortunate, abbiamo sempre avuto bambini e genitori stupendi, non è facile al giorno d'oggi: a volte i genitori tendono a contestare le insegnanti...noi abbiamo la fortuna di poter lavorare serenamente.

Proposte di matrimonio non ne ho ricevute ... ma tante letterine, disegni, tanti 'maestra sei la iù bella e brava del mondo', tante coccole e tanti abbracci che nei momenti tristi della mia vita mi hanno tirato su il cuore.

Ancora oggi i miei ex alunni mi vengono a trovare, mi aiutano coi piccoli... io penso che sia il lavoro più bello del mondo 

Complimenti per il sesto senso allora


----------



## Ultimo (3 Marzo 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Insegno italiano...la prima è faticosissima, di solito non riesco a godermeli. Dalla seconda in poi inizia l'amore reciproco.
> Io e la mia collega siamo fortunate, abbiamo sempre avuto bambini e genitori stupendi, non è facile al giorno d'oggi: a volte i genitori tendono a contestare le insegnanti...noi abbiamo la fortuna di poter lavorare serenamente.
> 
> Proposte di matrimonio non ne ho ricevute ... ma tante letterine, disegni, tanti 'maestra sei la iù bella e brava del mondo', tante coccole e tanti abbracci che nei momenti tristi della mia vita mi hanno tirato su il cuore.
> ...



:mrgreen: Mio figlio è il coccolone della maestra d'italiano, a dire il vero è il coccolone di tutte le maestre.

Qualche giorno fa la maestra d'italiano ( contentissima e fiera di mio figlio per le belle figure che le fa fare) mi ha quasi fatto diventare rosso. Troppi complimenti e la mia faccia non riusciva a mascherare il compiacimento; e lei affondava di più il coltello.... :mrgreen: adoro le maestre d'italiano! :mrgreen:


La scuola elementare è molto importante, forma i ragazzi veramente, ed è l'unica scuola che intrattiene un rapporto con i genitori. uscendo dalle elementari si perde tantissimo di quel rapporto. 


PS: questo da me, non vorrei essere ripreso come "come sempre succede"


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Marzo 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Fatto.


lima il mirino, Joey...:mrgreen:


----------



## Sole (3 Marzo 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> :mrgreen: Mio figlio è il coccolone della maestra d'italiano, a dire il vero è il coccolone di tutte le maestre.
> 
> Qualche giorno fa la maestra d'italiano ( contentissima e fiera di mio figlio per le belle figure che le fa fare) mi ha quasi fatto diventare rosso. Troppi complimenti e la mia faccia non riusciva a mascherare il compiacimento; e lei affondava di più il coltello.... :mrgreen: *adoro le maestre d'italiano*! :mrgreen:
> 
> ...


Non avevo dubbi 

Complimenti per Ultimo Junior allora  :up:

Hai ragione sul fatto che uscendo dalle elementari si perde un po' il rapporto con la scuola dei nostri figli... però forse è giusto così. Io vedo mia figlia... ogni tanto le prende la nostalgia delle elementari, ma poi si rende conto che una scuola così non sarebbe più adatta a lei. 
Ricordo le lacrime dei miei ex alunni di quinta, quanto abbiamo pianto tutti insieme, sembrava impossibile separarci dopo 5 anni. Eppure oggi sono perfettamente a loro agio nei panni dei 'grandi'. Ogni tanto arrivano in classe, si guardano in giro divertiti e ci chiedono 'ma anche noi eravamo così?'

Si cresce... :smile:


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Marzo 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Invece non è così. Possiamo parlare della salubrità di mangiare tutti i santi giorni in un Mac, che è chiaro che fa malissimo. Ma farebbe malissimo anche mangiare tutti i sacrosanti giorni in trattoria lasagne e cannelloni, mica no. Il punto, però è la qualità: ti assicuro che l'olio che viene usato per firggere lì al mac viene filtrato almeno due volte a giorno e cambiato una volta ogni due. *La carne*, il pane e tutto il resto degli ingredienti sono controllati da cima a fondo lungo tutta la filiera produttiva. Le cucine del mac spesso sono immacolate, roba che la trattoria "da Renato" se lo sogna la notte. Questo a prescindere dal fatto che piaccia o meno o se sia salutare andarci ripetutamente.


Ma per l'amor dei calli. Ma sai chi la fornisce?


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Marzo 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ma per l'amor dei calli. Ma sai chi la fornisce?


Cremonini, come no.


----------



## Ultimo (3 Marzo 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Cremonini, come no.




mi fai quasi paura. sai tutto.


----------



## Buscopann (3 Marzo 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Cremonini, come no.


Ma chi? Cesare? Quello dei Lunapop?

Buscopann


----------



## Ultimo (3 Marzo 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Ma chi? Cesare? Quello dei Lunapop?
> 
> Buscopann



Spero per te che tu sia giovane, altrimenti parte la ramanzina. :mrgreen:


----------



## Buscopann (3 Marzo 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Spero per te che tu sia giovane, altrimenti parte la ramanzina. :mrgreen:


Se scrivo un'idiozia simile non perde neanche tempo a rispondermi. Era una battutaccia a uso e consumo del cazzeggio del Forum 

Buscopann


----------



## Ultimo (3 Marzo 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Se scrivo un'idiozia simile non perde neanche tempo a rispondermi. Era una battutaccia a uso e consumo del cazzeggio del Forum
> 
> Buscopann



 e io che pensavo fossi serio!


----------



## Buscopann (3 Marzo 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> e io che pensavo fossi serio!



Io faccio tutto per sembrare un idiota e tu rovini i miei piani  

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Buscopann


----------



## Ultimo (3 Marzo 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Io faccio tutto per sembrare un idiota e tu rovini i miei piani
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Buscopann


Mi stai confondendo, smettila. 


mariaaaaaaaaa eri serio o no?


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Marzo 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Permettimi di dissentire.
> Ci siamo obiettivamente arrivati così (e' tutto in atti, per tabulas):
> Spider mi ha citato in un commento
> Io ho espresso gratitudine e rilevato che la cosa mi faceva sentire meno solo
> ...


H7, probabilmente avrai visto che io le cazziate a JB non le risparmio quando, secondo me, è fuori luogo con i suoi toni spesso sminuenti ed offensivi.
Ma io nel commento che ti ha rivolto ho letto altro, sinceramente.
Ho letto una cosa che sembrava, a me, una pacca sulla spalla, un 'che cazzo dici?' di quelli che si dicono tra amici.
Se te l'avessi scritto io, probabilmente, avreste(anche Ultimo) interpretato la cosa in modo diverso.
Mi sento di dire che abbiate frainteso.


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Marzo 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Cremonini, come no.


eh.


----------



## Ultimo (3 Marzo 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> H7, probabilmente avrai visto che io le cazziate a JB non le risparmio quando, secondo me, è fuori luogo con i suoi toni spesso sminuenti ed offensivi.
> Ma io nel commento che ti ha rivolto ho letto altro, sinceramente.
> Ho letto una cosa che sembrava, a me, una pacca sulla spalla, un 'che cazzo dici?' di quelli che si dicono tra amici.
> Se te l'avessi scritto io, probabilmente, avreste(anche Ultimo) interpretato la cosa in modo diverso.
> Mi sento di dire che abbiate frainteso.



Ok quindi stai dicendo che Helleseven e Ultimo si sono fraintesi, che la loro percezione d'intesa "non comune" è tutto un errore.

Stai scrivendo che mettere in mezzo dei figli potrebbe risolvere la situazione di Helleseven. Solo che io a quel coglione di jb scrivevo appunto questo, "il luogo comune della citazione, I FIGLI. Nel contesto della citazione con: assoluta mancanza di discrezione, di capacità di leggere l'empatia che a volte si crea e le risposte del tutto inappropriate fuori luogo e pure offensive. 

Devo andare a postare le belle parole scritte dal coglione? tralascio il discorso empatia che a volte viene sorvolato, ma che rimane importantissimo.


----------



## free (3 Marzo 2014)

anche a me piace il mcdonalds ogni tanto, la maionese tra l'altro è buonissima

ed è buono anche il panino col filetto di pesce, merluzzo credo


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Marzo 2014)

free ha detto:


> anche a me piace il mcdonalds ogni tanto, la maionese tra l'altro è buonissima
> 
> *ed è buono anche il panino col filetto di pesce, merluzzo credo*


Madonna.


----------



## sienne (3 Marzo 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> H7, probabilmente avrai visto che io le cazziate a JB non le risparmio quando, secondo me, è fuori luogo con i suoi toni spesso sminuenti ed offensivi.
> Ma io nel commento che ti ha rivolto ho letto altro, sinceramente.
> Ho letto una cosa che sembrava, a me, una pacca sulla spalla, un 'che cazzo dici?' di quelli che si dicono tra amici.
> Se te l'avessi scritto io, probabilmente, avreste(anche Ultimo) interpretato la cosa in modo diverso.
> Mi sento di dire che abbiate frainteso.



Ciao 

l'ho letto anche io così ... 

ok ... ciao, bella! :smile: ... 

sienne


----------



## free (3 Marzo 2014)

tra l'altro vi avviso che al carrefour vendono gli hamburger di chianina, sono molto buoni secondo me


----------



## free (3 Marzo 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Madonna.



che ti devo dire, a me piacciono anche i panini con la salamella o gli hot dog con senape e crauti che vendono i camioncini!


----------



## sienne (3 Marzo 2014)

free ha detto:


> che ti devo dire, a me piacciono anche i panini con la salamella o gli hot dog con senape e crauti che vendono i camioncini!



Ciao 

ohhh si, i crauti! ... che delizia!
con le castagne cotte e il cinghiale ... 

digerisco tutto ... 
mamma quanto mi piace mangiare!

sienne


----------



## free (3 Marzo 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> ohhh si, i crauti! ... che delizia!
> con le castagne cotte e il cinghiale ...
> ...



ecco uno dei miei panini preferiti:

prendete del pane da tagliare in due e "schiacciare" sulla griglia
quando è bello caldo, metteteci in mezzo macinato di carne cruda di ottima qualità, salsa tartara e qualche foglia di lattuga


----------



## Ultimo (3 Marzo 2014)

free ha detto:


> che ti devo dire, a me piacciono anche i panini con la salamella o gli hot dog con senape e crauti che vendono i camioncini!





Ho visto queste fotografie nei film americani, e le vedo tutti i giorni a Palermo.

Davvero anche in Italia  girano i camioncini con tutte quelle prelibatezze? ( i gusti del buono non comprendono la genuinità, ma anche si a volte.  a volte un bel hot dog sbavante olioso pieno di grassi saturi ecc mmm buoni! )


----------



## free (3 Marzo 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ho visto queste fotografie nei film americani, e le vedo tutti i giorni a Palermo.
> 
> Davvero anche in Italia  girano i camioncini con tutte quelle prelibatezze? ( i gusti del buono non comprendono la genuinità, ma anche si a volte.  a volte un bel hot dog sbavante olioso pieno di grassi saturi ecc mmm buoni! )



sì, e ho scoperto che c'è anche la mafia per l'occupazione delle piazzole, nel senso che si fanno la guerra per i posti migliori

poi da noi c'è il camion che arriva dalla Sicilia con le arance etc., quello dalla Campania con le mozzarelle di bufala etc. e ultimamente anche quello dalla Russia per le badanti, che vende vodka e altro


----------



## sienne (3 Marzo 2014)

Ciao free,

un'attimo ... di che macinato parli?

a secondo, deve essere cucinato molto bene,
per via del verme solitario (si dice così in italiano,
sai, quel verme che si allunga e allunga e allunga) ... 

sienne


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (3 Marzo 2014)

free ha detto:


> che ti devo dire, a me piacciono anche i panini con la salamella o gli hot dog con senape e crauti che vendono i camioncini!



Il panino con la salamella é una goduria! Yum yum!


----------



## free (3 Marzo 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao free,
> 
> un'attimo ... di che macinato parli?
> 
> ...



no devi chiedere al macellaio di prepararti il macinato di carne da mangiare cruda, in pratica è la stessa del carpaccio ma non a fette, e non è maiale, che in effetti è pericoloso, solo vitello o vitellone


----------



## JON (3 Marzo 2014)

free ha detto:


> ecco uno dei miei panini preferiti:
> 
> prendete del pane da tagliare in due e "schiacciare" sulla griglia
> quando è bello caldo, metteteci in mezzo macinato di carne cruda di ottima qualità, salsa tartara e qualche foglia di lattuga


Carne cruda?


----------



## sienne (3 Marzo 2014)

free ha detto:


> no devi chiedere al macellaio di prepararti il macinato di carne da mangiare cruda, in pratica è la stessa del carpaccio ma non a fette, e non è maiale, che in effetti è pericoloso, solo vitello o vitellone



Ciao free,

scusami! Sai com'è ... 

Si, buono ... altro che! 

sienne


----------



## free (3 Marzo 2014)

JON ha detto:


> Carne cruda?



embè?
in Piemonte è un piatto tipico, sai che buona, soprattutto d'estate?


----------



## JON (3 Marzo 2014)

free ha detto:


> embè?
> in Piemonte è un piatto tipico, sai che buona, soprattutto d'estate?


Lo so che è buona. Quando ero piccolo ne prendevo qualche boccone dalla spesa di mia madre.

'Na passata di congelatore nemmeno?


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Marzo 2014)

free ha detto:


> no devi chiedere al macellaio di prepararti il macinato di carne da mangiare cruda, in pratica è la stessa del carpaccio ma non a fette, e non è maiale, che in effetti è pericoloso, solo vitello o vitellone


Basta che conosci bene il macellaio.


----------



## JON (3 Marzo 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Basta che conosci bene il macellaio.


Preferibile conoscere di persona il vitello.


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Marzo 2014)

JON ha detto:


> Preferibile conoscere di persona il vitello.


Mannò. Chiaramente un minimo di fiducia nel macellaio e nella qualità delle carni uno deve averla, ma senza esagerare inutilmente.


----------



## Tebe (3 Marzo 2014)

JON ha detto:


> Carne cruda?


Che bona la carne cruda.
La mangerei solo così.
Bistecche comprese.


----------



## sienne (3 Marzo 2014)

Ciao free,

vitello -> è il piccolo, se non erro "das Kalb". 

Ma esiste "der Rinderbandwurm", che sarebbe 
questo verme tipico del manzo, e se non erro,
ora si parla di bestiame adulto. 
Ma non mi ricordo più tanto bene ... le uova,
si trasmettono tramite cibo e ora, almeno qui,
il vitello si alimenta da subito sui prati ... non
più come una volta con latte e latte per mantenere
una carne "chiara" ... Perciò, il macellaio, ora come ora,
non lo può sapere più. Cioè, qui è stato vietato l'anno
scorso, di alimentare i vitelli solo con il latte ... 


sienne


----------



## Tebe (3 Marzo 2014)

free ha detto:


> embè?in Piemonte è un piatto tipico, sai che buona, soprattutto d'estate?


Come le frattaglie! Super buone anche quelle.W il Piemonte!!!


----------



## free (3 Marzo 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao free,
> 
> vitello -> è il piccolo, se non erro "das Kalb".
> 
> ...



in effetti non saprei come fanno esattamente a "garantire" la possibilità di mangiare la carne anche cruda...
però tieni presente che i supermercati sono pieni di vaschette di carpaccio già preconfezionate, alcune hanno già anche rucola e grana, e i supermercati di solito sono molto controllati
pensa ad es. che il macinato pronto al bancone non possono venderlo anche il giorno dopo, anche se lo useresti cotto, ad es. per il ragù
che poi qui esiste anche il salame "pasta fresca", ovvero salame di maiale molto morbido che si mangia crudo... boh?
misteri!:singleeye:


----------



## Ultimo (3 Marzo 2014)

JON ha detto:


> Preferibile conoscere di persona il vitello.



:rofl::up:


----------



## sienne (3 Marzo 2014)

free ha detto:


> in effetti non saprei come fanno esattamente a "garantire" la possibilità di mangiare la carne anche cruda...
> però tieni presente che i supermercati sono pieni di vaschette di carpaccio già preconfezionate, alcune hanno già anche rucola e grana, e i supermercati di solito sono molto controllati
> pensa ad es. che il macinato pronto al bancone non possono venderlo anche il giorno dopo, anche se lo useresti cotto, ad es. per il ragù
> che poi qui esiste anche il salame "pasta fresca", ovvero salame di maiale molto morbido che si mangia crudo... boh?
> misteri!:singleeye:



Ciao

Buscopann, ci saprà dire di più ... 
Forse, non tutte le parti sono o possono essere "contaminate",
o ci sono dei trattamenti speciali ... non lo so ... 

Acquisto la carne presso un contadino, che fa pascolare il suo 
bestiame proprio davanti casa (lì dove stavo prima). E da noi,
ricaviamo solo vitello, manzo, maiale, gallina, pollo e anatra ... 
E non ti saprei proprio dire ... già sono "stordita" per come 
facciamo le salsicce dolci al sangue ... 

La carne mi piace ... ma nulla da comparare con i frutti di mare
e le patate ... la patata è regina in una cucina ... :mrgreen: ...


sienne


----------



## Ultimo (3 Marzo 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Mannò. Chiaramente un minimo di fiducia nel macellaio e nella qualità delle carni uno deve averla, ma senza esagerare inutilmente.


Chiaramente se tu vai a comprare il pesce a te dicono: signor rincogli.. ops signor JB non prenda questo è fiutuso! non è fresco!

Lo stesso dicasi dal macellaio, dal fruttivendolo, dalla cassiera. 

Ma vatti a sparare su... 


Sai tesoro in Sicilia girano con le lambrette e dicono accativilluuuuuu questo è fresco ma quello è fituso e costa meno. Qua in sicily siamo sinceri mica come da te . :singleeye:apa:


----------



## JON (3 Marzo 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Che bona la carne cruda.
> La mangerei solo così.
> Bistecche comprese.


Vero.

Certe volte le addento, le strappo e le mastico. Però subito dopo averle prese dal macellaio, perchè non inizino a perdere il liquidi e il sangue. Cosi, mentre le mangio, il sangue comincia a correre dalla bocca verso il collo e poi sul petto.

Mi sento una tigre. Poi faccio una doccia. :singleeye:


----------



## Ultimo (3 Marzo 2014)

Non ho capito se in macelleria vendono anche la Patata.


----------



## JON (3 Marzo 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Non ho capito se in macelleria vendono anche la Patata.


Se la prenoti al macellaio ti da pure quella.


----------



## Ultimo (3 Marzo 2014)

JON ha detto:


> Se la prenoti al macellaio ti da pure quella.



Io ho un macellaio di fiducia, son sicuro che me la darà fresca.:mrgreen:


----------



## JON (3 Marzo 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Io ho un macellaio di fiducia, son sicuro che me la darà fresca.:mrgreen:


Ne sono certo, solo potrebbe vestirti un po' larga.


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Marzo 2014)

free ha detto:


> in effetti non saprei come fanno esattamente a "garantire" la possibilità di mangiare la carne anche cruda...
> però tieni presente che i supermercati sono pieni di vaschette di carpaccio già preconfezionate, alcune hanno già anche rucola e grana, e i supermercati di solito sono molto controllati
> pensa ad es. che il macinato pronto al bancone non possono venderlo anche il giorno dopo, anche se lo useresti cotto, ad es. per il ragù
> che poi qui esiste anche il salame "pasta fresca", ovvero salame di maiale molto morbido che si mangia crudo... boh?
> misteri!:singleeye:


partendo dall'assunto che sicuramente la carne cruda presenta un rischio... quella di bovino, se la bestia è sana, si può mangiare in modo abbastanza sicuro. Io però in un supermercato non mi fido(Fanta, giassò) per un semplice motivo: pur nell'assoluta pulizia, può benissimo capitare che venga usato lo stesso coltello, che la carne venga appoggiata sullo stesso ripiano utilizzato ad esempio per il pollame, o per pulire delle viscere.
Quando invece il macellaio mi prepara un carpaccio sotto gli occhi, sono più tranquilla.
Anche se, memore dei vetrini visti in laboratorio, io il carpaccio lo faccio con il roastbeef.
Una credenza diffusa è ad sempio che la carne cuocia, e quindi sia più sicura, irrorata da succo di limone: non cuoce, per osmosi i globuli rossi implodono e la carne cambia di colore.


----------



## Ultimo (3 Marzo 2014)

JON ha detto:


> Ne sono certo, solo potrebbe vestirti un po' larga.



Ecchilolà! chiari riferimenti  al panocchinoino, perchè se di fiducia deve essere simili scherzi non sono ammessi. Ma comprendo e non cambio il macellaio mio che colpe non ne ha. 

JON, da te questa stoccata no me l'aspettavo. :mrgreen:


----------



## JON (3 Marzo 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ecchilolà! chiari riferimenti al panocchinoino, perchè se di fiducia deve essere simili scherzi non sono ammessi. Ma comprendo e non cambio il macellaio mio che colpe non ne ha.
> 
> JON, da te questa stoccata no me l'aspettavo. :mrgreen:


Ho detto potrebbe. Guarda che la patata di mucca è grande grande. Non lo so tu, ma io ci starei largo largo. :mrgreen:
Ma perchè ce l'hai piccolo? Io ero convinto del contrario.


----------



## Ultimo (3 Marzo 2014)

Mahh, a parere mio non è solo il problema di una carne fresca e non contaminata, d'altronde quando arrostiamo la carne non sempre la facciamo ben cotta, persone come me la preferiscono sul crudo, rimane più morbida il gusto è migliore ed è uno sballo. Ma l'organismo digerisce la carne totalmente cruda se se ne fa un uso quasi quotidiano? 

Se ne facessimo un uso quotidiano o quasi avremmo lo stesso problema di sopra, cioè come a chi piace la carne al sangue.


----------



## sienne (3 Marzo 2014)

JON ha detto:


> Ho detto potrebbe. Guarda che la patata di mucca è grande grande. Non lo so tu, ma io ci starei largo largo. :mrgreen:
> Ma perchè ce l'hai piccolo? Io ero convinto del contrario.



Ciao 


ehhh ... mehr Schein als Sein ... 

più apparenza che essenza ... :mrgreen:


sienne


----------



## Ultimo (3 Marzo 2014)

JON ha detto:


> Ho detto potrebbe. Guarda che la patata di mucca è grande grande. Non lo so tu, ma io ci starei largo largo. :mrgreen:
> Ma perchè ce l'hai piccolo? Io ero convinto del contrario.



Mea culpa!! perdonami, è che qua dentro a forza di scrivermelo ci sto credendo pure io:incazzato::mrgreen:

mariaaaa vi odio!:mrgreen:


----------



## JON (3 Marzo 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> 
> ehhh ... mehr Schein als Sein ...
> ...


Pure tu lo sai? Ma com'è che io lo vedevo superdotato?


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Marzo 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> partendo dall'assunto che sicuramente la carne cruda presenta un rischio... quella di bovino, se la bestia è sana, si può mangiare in modo abbastanza sicuro. Io però in un supermercato non mi fido(Fanta, giassò) per un semplice motivo: *pur nell'assoluta pulizia, può benissimo capitare che venga usato lo stesso coltello, che la carne venga appoggiata sullo stesso ripiano utilizzato ad esempio per il pollame, o per pulire delle viscere.
> *Quando invece il macellaio mi prepara un carpaccio sotto gli occhi, sono più tranquilla.
> Anche se, memore dei vetrini visti in laboratorio, io il carpaccio lo faccio con il roastbeef.
> Una credenza diffusa è ad sempio che la carne cuocia, e quindi sia più sicura, irrorata da succo di limone: non cuoce, per osmosi i globuli rossi implodono e la carne cambia di colore.


Certo. Ma è pure facile che trovi scritto sull'etichetta che è stata confezionata quel giorno ed invece no. Cioè, ce ne sono di variabili. Per quello dicevo che se uno ha un macellaio di fiducia è molto meglio, in genere, non solo per il carpaccio o la tartara.


----------



## JON (3 Marzo 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Mea culpa!! perdonami, è che qua dentro a forza di scrivermelo ci sto credendo pure io:incazzato::mrgreen:
> 
> mariaaaa vi odio!:mrgreen:


Vabbè puoi sempre chiedere quella di pecora al macellaio. :mrgreen: Che t'importa di quello che dicono, c'è sempre una soluzione.


----------



## sienne (3 Marzo 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Mahh, a parere mio non è solo il problema di una carne fresca e non contaminata, d'altronde quando arrostiamo la carne non sempre la facciamo ben cotta, persone come me la preferiscono sul crudo, rimane più morbida il gusto è migliore ed è uno sballo. Ma l'organismo digerisce la carne totalmente cruda se se ne fa un uso quasi quotidiano?
> 
> Se ne facessimo un uso quotidiano o quasi avremmo lo stesso problema di sopra, cioè come a chi piace la carne al sangue.



Ciao 

la questione è nata, non se si digerisce o meno,
ma per il verme solitario ... 

sienne


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Marzo 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Certo. Ma è pure facile che trovi scritto *sull'etichetta che è stata confezionata quel giorno ed invece no.* Cioè, ce ne sono di variabili. Per quello dicevo che se uno ha un macellaio di fiducia è molto meglio, in genere, non solo per il carpaccio o la tartara.


pure quello. Anche se... sulla carne rossa lo vedi il taglio fresco. Per non parlare di COME viene tagliata la carne o di come camuffano i tagli nelle vaschette. Comunque il macellaio di fiducia è una specie in via d'estinzione.


----------



## JON (3 Marzo 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> pure quello. Anche se... sulla carne rossa lo vedi il taglio fresco. Per non parlare di COME viene tagliata la carne o di come camuffano i tagli nelle vaschette. Comunque il macellaio di fiducia è una specie in via d'estinzione.


Ma c'avete fatto caso che iniziano ad usare anche illuminazioni rosse? Se proprio dev'essere cruda gli darei una passata di congelatore alla temperatura più bassa possibile. Non è la cottura, ma è sempre qualcosa.


----------



## Ultimo (3 Marzo 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> 
> ehhh ... mehr Schein als Sein ...
> ...


tu mi ami!


----------



## Ultimo (3 Marzo 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> la questione è nata, non se si digerisce o meno,
> ma per il verme solitario ...
> ...


ahhhhh..! ho capito! sono OT! escusemuà. 


Ma lavori al fisco tesoro?


----------



## sienne (3 Marzo 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> tu mi ami!



Ciao 

è proprio il tuo lato forte ... rigirare ... 

tu mi ami ... e tanto pure ... :inlove: ...

sienne


----------



## Ultimo (3 Marzo 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> è proprio il tuo lato forte ... rigirare ...
> 
> ...


ok ci amiamo! ma quando consumiamo?


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Marzo 2014)

JON ha detto:


> Ma c'avete fatto caso che iniziano ad usare anche illuminazioni rosse? Se proprio dev'essere cruda gli darei una passata di congelatore alla temperatura più bassa possibile. Non è la cottura, ma è sempre qualcosa.


Jon, se la carne cruda non ti piace/non ti fidi non è che sei obbligato a mangiarla per forza.


----------



## free (3 Marzo 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> partendo dall'assunto che sicuramente la carne cruda presenta un rischio... quella di bovino, se la bestia è sana, si può mangiare in modo abbastanza sicuro. Io però in un supermercato non mi fido(Fanta, giassò) per un semplice motivo: pur nell'assoluta pulizia, può benissimo capitare che venga usato lo stesso coltello, che la carne venga appoggiata sullo stesso ripiano utilizzato ad esempio per il pollame, o per pulire delle viscere.
> Quando invece il macellaio mi prepara un carpaccio sotto gli occhi, sono più tranquilla.
> Anche se, memore dei vetrini visti in laboratorio, io il carpaccio lo faccio con il roastbeef.
> *Una credenza diffusa è ad sempio che la carne cuocia, e quindi sia più sicura, irrorata da succo di limone: non cuoce, per osmosi i globuli rossi implodono e la carne cambia di colore*.


giusto, e tra l'altro secondo la ricetta piemontese il limone va messo solo poco prima di mangiare il trito, poichè la carne deve rimanere bella rossa


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Marzo 2014)

*Per capirci*

Come immaginate gli altri utenti siamo arrivati all'assunto che : li immagino come una tartare di bovino adulta ( preferibilmente chianina )? :singleeye: bene :mrgreen:


----------



## sienne (3 Marzo 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Come immaginate gli altri utenti siamo arrivati all'assunto che : li immagino come una tartare di bovino adulta ( preferibilmente chianina )? :singleeye: bene :mrgreen:



Ciao

proprio carne da macello ... 

sienne


----------



## sienne (3 Marzo 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> ok ci amiamo! ma quando consumiamo?



Ciao

caspita, non avevo letto ... 

dobbiamo chiarire: ok, ho letto che è importante calarsi nella cultura della controparte. 
Lo faccio, non ho problemi. Ma non vorrei che mio cugino debba venire a parare i conti. 

Sei pronto?  ... :mrgreen:


sienne


----------



## Brunetta (3 Marzo 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> partendo dall'assunto che sicuramente la carne cruda presenta un rischio... quella di bovino, se la bestia è sana, si può mangiare in modo abbastanza sicuro. Io però in un supermercato non mi fido(Fanta, giassò) per un semplice motivo: pur nell'assoluta pulizia, può benissimo capitare che venga usato lo stesso coltello, che la carne venga appoggiata sullo stesso ripiano utilizzato ad esempio per il pollame, o per pulire delle viscere.
> Quando invece il macellaio mi prepara un carpaccio sotto gli occhi, sono più tranquilla.
> Anche se, memore dei vetrini visti in laboratorio, io il carpaccio lo faccio con il roastbeef.
> Una credenza diffusa è ad sempio che la carne cuocia, e quindi sia più sicura, irrorata da succo di limone: non cuoce, per osmosi i globuli rossi implodono e la carne cambia di colore.


Con tutta l'antipatia per il proprietario l'igiene dell'esselunga è pari a una sala operatoria e le materie prime di alta qualità.
E così per altri supermercati che per una partita di cibo non perfetto rischiano di più del piccolo macellaio.


----------



## disincantata (3 Marzo 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Con tutta l'antipatia per il proprietario l'igiene dell*'esselunga è pari a una sala operatoria *e le materie prime di alta qualità.
> E così per altri supermercati che per una partita di cibo non perfetto rischiano di più del piccolo macellaio.



Confermo. E' l'unica cosa che mi manca della Lombardia quando sono al mare.

Eccellenza, qualità, pulizia, serietà.


----------



## Sole (3 Marzo 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Confermo. E' l'unica cosa che mi manca della Lombardia quando sono al mare.
> 
> Eccellenza, qualità, pulizia, serietà.


Hai mai pensato di fare pubblicità? Mi è venuta una voglia terribile di Esselunga


----------



## Minerva (3 Marzo 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Hai mai pensato di fare pubblicità? Mi è venuta una voglia terribile di Esselunga


spiace ma è rimasta solo una erre per giunta bassina


----------



## Sole (3 Marzo 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> spiace ma è rimasta solo una erre per giunta bassina


Questo è il tipico umorismo ligure, aria di casa


----------



## disincantata (3 Marzo 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Hai mai pensato di fare pubblicità? Mi è venuta una voglia terribile di Esselunga



Pensa che, quando non dicevo bugie ai mie clienti ed ero seria, e nessuno mi credeva, mi chiedevano dove investivo i MIEI soldi, ridendo, ma era vero, rispondevo all'Esselunga.


----------



## Sterminator (3 Marzo 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Pensa che, quando non dicevo bugie ai mie clienti ed ero seria, e nessuno mi credeva, mi chiedevano dove investivo i MIEI soldi, ridendo, ma era vero, rispondevo all'Esselunga.


la tua precisione e' rimarchevole ed a tratti apprezzabile...


----------



## Ultimo (4 Marzo 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> caspita, non avevo letto ...
> 
> ...



ehm tesoro, non ho capito.
Comunque, per il calarsi :up::rock:

Il cugino non ho capito che ruolo debba avere, ma, non dirmelo.:mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (4 Marzo 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Jon, se la carne cruda non ti piace/non ti fidi non è che sei obbligato a mangiarla per forza.



Testina JON diceva altro: temperature basse....... te capì? si? te lo spiego? si?


----------



## danny (4 Marzo 2014)

Noi la carne la prendiamo in cascina, ce n'è una vicina a casa nostra, osservo come tengono gli animali, sono pochissimo stressati, viene tagliata bene, è ottima.
L'esselunga va bene per scatolame e roba industriale, ha ottimi prezzi.
Ma per il fresco... 
Su frutta e verdura siamo in rottura completa.
Carote amare, mele che sanno di patate e patate che non sanno di niente etc etc.
Ormai diversifichiamo per ricercare il gusto, o più che altro per ritrovarlo.
C'è un mercato con delle ottime bancarelle il sabato... lì ho ritrovato carote che sanno di carote, insalata gustosa (il cicorino lo adoro) etc etc.
Le mele renetta sono state la pietra dello scandalo: è la varietà di mela che preferisco, e quasi sempre la trovo distribuita da Melinda. Ma all'Esselunga era semiacerba e insapore, al Billa buona e dolce, al mercato nella varietà ruggine gustosissima. 
Le patate... le prendiamo da uno che le coltiva... al forno sono tutta un'altra cosa... veramente un altro pianeta.
Il pane lo fa mia madre... con le farine giuste. Oppure abbiamo un ottimo forno vicino a casa... 
Io adoro fichi, albicocche, cachi, uva... l'anno scorso non ho trovato un albicocca commestibile all'Esselunga... per non parlare poi delle pere... che sanno di patate...
Le prugne? Perché sanno sempre di acqua? Il mio riferimento è alle prugne che raccolgo dalla pianta, in Corsica c'è un frutteto... ma un minimo di sapore la frutta deve averla, anche al super...
Discreta è invece la gastronomia dell'Esselunga, ravioli, gnocchi, non sono male.
Certo... quelli fatti in casa col brasato... noi quando avevamo più tempo li facevamo... io adoro anche quelli di zucca... 
La famiglia di mia moglie aveva un frutteto... per anni siamo andati avanti così, poi quando siamo dovuti andare a ripiegare sull'Esselunga... io avevo sostituito con i dolci quel bisogno di gusto che trovavo nella frutta.
Il miele... provate quello raccolto dall'apicoltore (il cugino di mia moglie lo è)... difficile tornare indietro.
Quelle dell'Esselunga va bene come dolcificante per il tè. Niente di più.
il gusto è una parte importante della vita.
Io adoro i formaggi. Una mozzarella di bufala decente all'Esselunga non l'ho mai trovate... e la varietà di tutti i formaggi neppure. Tra quelli a pasta dura.... il San Candido? Da impazzire. 
Scusate il post lungo.... ma HO FAME!


----------



## Gian (4 Marzo 2014)

Danny, ti nomino ufficialmente mio cuoco e uomo di casa.
Trasferisciti qui, ti pago bene compatibilmente con le mie risorse.




La mia cucina è un pianto !
:loso:


----------



## danny (4 Marzo 2014)

Gian ha detto:


> Danny, ti nomino ufficialmente mio cuoco e uomo di casa.
> Trasferisciti qui, ti pago bene compatibilmente con le mie risorse.
> 
> 
> ...


Lascia perdere, non sono un bravo cuoco! 
Però quel poco che mangio mi piace che sia gustoso il giusto...
Poi sto indietro con i condimenti per non appesantirmi troppo, ma quella è un'altra storia...
Il gusto non deve dipendere solo dalla quantità di sale o spezie o salsine che metti dentro...
Voglio dire... anche il Big Mac è gustoso, ma non per la qualità intrinseca degli ingredienti...
se gli ingredienti sono buoni, il sapore salta fuori...


----------



## saro (4 Marzo 2014)

*come immaginate me e mia moglie?*

buongiorno a tutti, trovo molto divertente questa discussione, se vi va di rispondermi a mia volta risponderò a quello che scriverete.
grazie.


----------



## lunaiena (4 Marzo 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Noi la carne la prendiamo in cascina, ce n'è una vicina a casa nostra, osservo come tengono gli animali, sono pochissimo stressati, viene tagliata bene, è ottima.
> L'esselunga va bene per scatolame e roba industriale, ha ottimi prezzi.
> Ma per il fresco...
> Su frutta e verdura siamo in rottura completa.
> ...



attualmente ho ripreso a frequentare piccoli negozi ...
è incredibile come il "cittadino" creda che ad esempio i fagiolini 
nascano nelle buste del supermercato ...


----------



## Gian (4 Marzo 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Lascia perdere, non sono un bravo cuoco!
> Però quel poco che mangio mi piace che sia gustoso il giusto...
> Poi sto indietro con i condimenti per non appesantirmi troppo, ma quella è un'altra storia...
> Il gusto non deve dipendere solo dalla quantità di sale o spezie o salsine che metti dentro...
> ...


ecco bravo, hai nominato i *panini *!!!
:infelice: 
Vuoi venire a pranzo da me? Intossicazione assicurata.


----------



## danny (4 Marzo 2014)

Gian ha detto:


> ecco bravo, hai nominato i *panini *!!!
> :infelice:
> Vuoi venire a pranzo da me? Intossicazione assicurata.


Massì... sono diventato così adesso... ma ricordo che quando vivevo da single... ogni tanto, che ero a casa da solo e non uscivo, da Mac Donald ci passavo... moh ci devo portare la figlia ogni tanto... diciamo che all'epoca "il gusto" era l'ultimo degli interessi.


----------



## Spider (4 Marzo 2014)

*saro...
*Saro è un uomo tranquillo, lavora bene e sodo, 
mai un torto alla sua azienda...

saro allora si toglie i panni di dosso, indossa una vestaglia..
è seta e lui è nudo, ama sentire i coglioni su quella stoffa morbida e setosa...
si accarezza mentre accende il Pc.

inizia il suo mondo, inizia la sua avventura.

Saro allora è un navigatore, un eroe nello spazio infinito...
come un novello astronauta, si muove, connette, ricerca.

Saro stringe la vestaglia a sè, ha freddo ora...

 di là, in un altra stanza, in un altro luogo,
qualcuno lo chiama...amore,
 ma sono io????

 e ancora quella vocina, 
ancora ...amore,

amore, amore mio, 

mi porti una tazzina di caffè?


----------



## JON (4 Marzo 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> *saro...
> *Saro è un uomo tranquillo, lavora bene e sodo,
> mai un torto alla sua azienda...
> 
> ...


Oh...questa m'è piaciuta. Non so chi sia sto Saro, ma m'è piaciuta. Com'è quella cosa della vestaglia?


----------



## Fantastica (4 Marzo 2014)

JON ha detto:


> Oh...questa m'è piaciuta. Non so chi sia sto Saro, ma m'è piaciuta.


A me piacciono tutte. Ma per me non ha ancora intessuto nessuna ragnatela iange:


----------



## JON (5 Marzo 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> A me piacciono tutte. Ma per me non ha ancora intessuto nessuna ragnatela iange:


Vero, tutte belle. Sta tranquilla che mo pennella pure te. Sarai forse un po' troppo complicata.


----------



## Brunetta (5 Marzo 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Noi la carne la prendiamo in cascina, ce n'è una vicina a casa nostra, osservo come tengono gli animali, sono pochissimo stressati, viene tagliata bene, è ottima.
> L'esselunga va bene per scatolame e roba industriale, ha ottimi prezzi.
> Ma per il fresco...
> Su frutta e verdura siamo in rottura completa.
> ...


Visto il discorso relativo alla carne cruda io mi riferivo alla qualità in quel senso e all'igiene delle preparazioni.
Il gusto è un'altra cosa.
Lì ognuno ha il suo.
La tua scelta del cibo è un lavoro, per me, ovvio.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (5 Marzo 2014)

Hellseven: io me lo immagino bello, alto, gentile, cucciolotto amoroso


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Marzo 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Hellseven: io me lo immagino bello, alto, gentile, cucciolotto amoroso


Al di là della bellezza e gentilezza e charme e rincitrullimento di H7, tu mi sa che sto periodo vedi un po' tutti come dei cucciolotti amorosi.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (5 Marzo 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Al di là della bellezza e gentilezza e charme e rincitrullimento di H7, tu mi sa che sto periodo vedi un po' tutti come dei cucciolotti amorosi.



Cucciolotto, tu sei il primo della lista, non ti preoccupare. Tante tante coccolone amorose per te! 

Madonna che voglia di abbracciarti tutto che ho!


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Marzo 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Cucciolotto, tu sei il primo della lista, non ti preoccupare. Tante tante coccolone amorose per te!
> 
> Madonna che voglia di abbracciarti tutto che ho!


Che ti cali sto periodo?


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (5 Marzo 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Che ti cali sto periodo?



Niente di nuovo! Forse è la primavera!


----------



## Ultimo (5 Marzo 2014)

*Clementine Kruczynski

* Assatanata,golosa, goduriosa, una iena nel sesso, smontabile nei movimenti sessuali! strappa le sua mutande e quelle del partner senza premurarsi di pensare e se sono sporchi di merda
Instancabile farabutta e zoccola quanto basta e ancor di più se è necessario.

Vivace biricchina molto intraprendente e amante della vita in maniera spasmodica in tutte le sue varianti

Aiuto.


----------



## zanna (5 Marzo 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> *Clementine Kruczynski
> 
> * Assatanata,golosa, goduriosa, una iena nel sesso, smontabile nei movimenti sessuali! strappa le sua mutande e quelle del partner senza premurarsi di pensare e se sono sporchi di merda
> Instancabile farabutta e zoccola quanto basta e ancor di più se è necessario.
> ...


----------



## Ultimo (5 Marzo 2014)

wolf ha detto:


>


 ma tu ti chiami clementine? eh?? :rotfl::rotfl:



Edit: ok la bocca spalancata era riferito in quanto anche tu hai le mutande sporche, ho capito.


----------



## zanna (5 Marzo 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> ma tu ti chiami clementine? eh?? :rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Edit: ok la bocca spalancata era riferito in quanto anche tu hai le mutande sporche, ho capito.


Guarda che le mie sono mimetiche ... gialline davanti e marroni dietro ... per la precisione :sarcastic::sarcastic::sarcastic:


----------



## Ultimo (5 Marzo 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Guarda che le mie sono mimetiche ... gialline davanti e marroni dietro ... per la precisione :sarcastic::sarcastic::sarcastic:


Vergognati. Incontinente e diarroico pure. :unhappy:ld::up:


----------



## zanna (5 Marzo 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Vergognati. Incontinente e diarroico pure. :unhappy:ld::up:


:risata::risata::risata:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (5 Marzo 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> *Clementine Kruczynski
> 
> * Assatanata,golosa, goduriosa, una iena nel sesso, smontabile nei movimenti sessuali! strappa le sua mutande e quelle del partner senza premurarsi di pensare e se sono sporchi di merda
> Instancabile farabutta e zoccola quanto basta e ancor di più se è necessario.
> ...



Ma........ sono sbalordita!!! Come hai fatto??? Sono proprio io!!!

però il tutto é condito da tante coccolone amorose! 


Ps ma perché *zoccola*si intravede? Come hai fatto?


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Marzo 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Hellseven: io me lo immagino bello, alto, gentile, cucciolotto amoroso


E che è sta violazione dello spazio aereo altrui ? giusto perché sei quinti se no mi facevo prestare la sabbia da simy per nasconderla :mrgreen:


----------



## zanna (5 Marzo 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Ma........ sono sbalordita!!! Come hai fatto??? Sono proprio io!!!
> 
> però il tutto é condito da tante coccolone amorose!
> 
> ...


Merito mio


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (5 Marzo 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> E che è sta violazione dello spazio aereo altrui ? giusto perché sei quinti se no mi facevo prestare la sabbia da simy per nasconderla :mrgreen:



Ma perché? H7 é roba tua?


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Marzo 2014)

:rotfl::rotfl:





Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Cucciolotto, tu sei il primo della lista, non ti preoccupare. Tante tante coccolone amorose per te!
> 
> Madonna che voglia di abbracciarti tutto che ho!


Grande quinti me l'ero persa !!!chissà che carie gli son venute a Clint


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Marzo 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Ma perché? H7 é roba tua?


Si è dichiarato mio fan n.1 :mrgreen: Per uno che ce ne ho  però tu sei simpatica potrei intercedere :mrgreen:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (5 Marzo 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Si è dichiarato mio fan n.1 :mrgreen: Per uno che ce ne ho  però tu sei simpatica potrei intercedere :mrgreen:



Azz ma qui é davvero un troiaio! Lo dicevo io qualche giorno fa ma nessuno mi ha dato retta! Come ti giri ci sono inciuci! Facciamo prima a dire chi é libero! Allora? Chi? Marietto non è di nessuna vero?


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Marzo 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Azz ma qui é davvero un troiaio! Lo dicevo io qualche giorno fa ma nessuno mi ha dato retta! Come ti giri ci sono inciuci! Facciamo prima a dire chi é libero! Allora? Chi? Marietto non è di nessuna vero?


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: Che mito ... Boh su Marietto non so nulla tipo opzioni o prelazioni varie :mrgreen:


----------



## lolapal (5 Marzo 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> E che è sta violazione dello spazio aereo altrui ? giusto perché sei quinti se no mi facevo prestare la sabbia da simy per nasconderla :mrgreen:


ti puoi far prestare anche il cemento da perplesso


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Marzo 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> ti puoi far prestare anche il cemento da perplesso


Ah ma lui è fornitissimo ha pure il lanciafiamme prima o poi vado a spezia a verificare se ha un arsenale a disposizione sia mai mi dovesse servire :mrgreen::rotfl:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (5 Marzo 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: Che mito ... Boh su Marietto non so nulla tipo opzioni o prelazioni varie :mrgreen:



Va bene allora MARIETTO E' MIO! Okay? Leggete bene tutte e prendete nota!


----------



## disincantata (5 Marzo 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Noi la carne la prendiamo in cascina, ce n'è una vicina a casa nostra, osservo come tengono gli animali, sono pochissimo stressati, viene tagliata bene, è ottima.
> L'esselunga va bene per scatolame e roba industriale, ha ottimi prezzi.
> Ma per il fresco...
> Su frutta e verdura siamo in rottura completa.
> ...



Se non ti piace perchè ci vai all'Esselunga?

Cavoli per fare la spesa come dici tu ci vogliono intere giornate.

Io compro solo all'Esselunga, raramente in altri negozi, non sono amante della carne, ma la trovo buona anche all'Esselunga, e trovo buonissime le crostate di mirtilli, le mele,  certo bisogna saper scegliere e non comprare frutta e verdura non di stagione. ma avercene di supermerati di quel livello.

Al mare mi devo accontentare del Sigma o negozietti da incubo. 

A proposito di Esselunga ho comprato uno yogurt greco strabuono, al mare non sanno neppure esistano, solo parmalat o Arborea. Persino il pane integrale è ottimo nella MIA Esselunga. Strabuono.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (5 Marzo 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Se non ti piace perchè ci vai all'Esselunga?
> 
> Cavoli per fare la spesa come dici tu ci vogliono intere giornate.
> 
> ...


Io vado alla Coop
e c'è pure al mare


----------



## lolapal (5 Marzo 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ah ma lui è fornitissimo ha pure il lanciafiamme prima o poi vado a spezia a verificare se ha un arsenale a disposizione sia mai mi dovesse servire :mrgreen::rotfl:


Quando sei lì, guarda se c'è qualcosa che serve anche per difesa... potrebbe essermi utile... :rotfl:



Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Va bene allora MARIETTO E' MIO! Okay? Leggete bene tutte e prendete nota!


:saggio:


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Marzo 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Se non ti piace perchè ci vai all'Esselunga?
> 
> Cavoli per fare la spesa come dici tu ci vogliono intere giornate.
> 
> ...


Scusa, se non sei amante della carne ma dici di trovarla buona all'Esselunga è come sentire uno che parla bene delle pizze surgelate che tanto la pizza non è che gli piace tanto.


----------



## Fantastica (5 Marzo 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Io vado alla Coop
> e c'è pure al mare


Brava, lì! All'Esselunga è stranoto come i lavoratori siano sottoposti a turni pazzeschi. A parte questo, io provo un istintivo viscerale odio per l'Esselunga. E se è irrazionale, bene, è irrazionale. Me ne frego.


----------



## Minerva (5 Marzo 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Noi la carne la prendiamo in cascina, ce n'è una vicina a casa nostra, osservo come tengono gli animali, sono pochissimo stressati, viene tagliata bene, è ottima.
> L'esselunga va bene per scatolame e roba industriale, ha ottimi prezzi.
> Ma per il fresco...
> Su frutta e verdura siamo in rottura completa.
> ...


:singleeye:
lo vedi magda che la cosa è reciproca?


----------



## lothar57 (5 Marzo 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Brava, lì! All'Esselunga è stranoto come i lavoratori siano sottoposti a turni pazzeschi. A parte questo, io provo un istintivo viscerale odio per l'Esselunga. E se è irrazionale, bene, è irrazionale. Me ne frego.


la spesa la fa mia moglie per comodita'alla Coop,che qua'fa e disfa come le pare..essendo a casa,e avendo l'appoggio dei compagni.Ma Esselunga e'mille volte meglio..la roba e'di maggiore qualita'...poi mi paicerebbe piu'dare i miei soldi a Caprotti,che un'uomo in gambissima...invece che al partitone..


----------



## Minerva (5 Marzo 2014)

danny tu non sei un marito, sei una suocera perfettina


----------



## disincantata (5 Marzo 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Scusa, se non sei amante della carne ma dici di trovarla buona all'Esselunga è come sentire uno che parla bene delle pizze surgelate che tanto la pizza non è che gli piace tanto.



Intendevo che non la mangio volentieri tutti i giorni, ma mi trovo comunque bene, inoltre non passerei mai giornate intere girando da un ortolano ad un macellaio ad un apicoltore per fare la spesa, maiiiiiiiiiiii!

Inoltre sotto casa ho pure 'il mago delle carni', ed effettivamente è buona, solo che per me fallirebbe.

Dire che all'Esselunga non trova mozzarelle di bufala ottime mi lascia perplessa, anche se io da quando ho visto Report sulle terre del fuoco, e non da adesso, le evito.

Anche la burrata è ottima. La fontina valdostana. 

In quanto a formaggi ci sono banchi di salumi e formaggi giganteschi con centinaia di formaggi di ogni genere.

Mio cognato che è cuoco nel veneto quando passa da me compra un gorgonzola che da loro non si trova e lo trova eccellente.

Poi ognuno fa la spesa dove gli pare, o dove è costretto a farla quando manca di meglio, come me al mare.


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Marzo 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Intendevo che non la mangio volentieri tutti i giorni, ma mi trovo comunque bene, inoltre non passerei mai giornate intere girando da un ortolano ad un macellaio ad un apicoltore per fare la spesa, maiiiiiiiiiiii!
> 
> Inoltre sotto casa ho pure 'il mago delle carni', ed effettivamente è buona, solo che per me fallirebbe.
> 
> ...


No vabbè, non intedevo fare i fighetti della spesa, intendevo più saper valutare. Ma poi al mare lo mangi il pesce?


----------



## disincantata (5 Marzo 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> No vabbè, non intedevo fare i fighetti della spesa, intendevo più saper valutare. Ma poi al mare lo mangi il pesce?



Si, ma anche li circa il 90% del pesce che vendono è importato, che tristezza.

Mangio volentieri al ristorante i gamberi al vapore, leggerissimi.

Quando eravamo giovani andavamo al porto a comprare il pesce dai pescatori locali, ormai è quasi imposibile riuscirci, lo prenotano i ristoratori o c'è la coda.

Mia suocera abita a Chioggia, c'è un mercato ittico splendido, e ho vari cognati cuochi e due hanno avuto per anni due pescherie. Mio marito lo conosce molto bene e lo cucina pure, fa pure le lasagne di pesce ottime, i calamari ripieni, e sono ottimi ma costano una follia i gamberi locali da noi, davvero buoni.


----------



## Nausicaa (5 Marzo 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Si, ma anche li circa il 90% del pesce che vendono è importato, che tristezza.
> 
> Mangio volentieri al ristorante i gamberi al vapore, leggerissimi.
> 
> ...




Mi hai fatto venire una fame.... sigh.


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Marzo 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Si, ma anche li circa il 90% del pesce che vendono è importato, che tristezza.
> 
> Mangio volentieri al ristorante i gamberi al vapore, leggerissimi.
> 
> ...


Sei sempre giovane, su.


----------



## disincantata (5 Marzo 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> *Sei sempre giovane*, su.



TI ADORO MARLON!


----------



## danny (6 Marzo 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Se non ti piace perchè ci vai all'Esselunga?
> 
> Cavoli per fare la spesa come dici tu ci vogliono intere giornate.
> 
> ...



All'Esselunga ci vado per scatolame detersivi etc ogni 2 settimane essendo più conveniente.
Il resto... non richiede molto tempo quando hai altre realtà vicino casa.
La cascina è a 5 minuti di auto.
Lo yogurt greco... abbiamo fatto dieci anni di vacanza in Grecia, macinando chilometri di auto per ogni dove.
Io aiutavo a portare da mangiare e bere alle capre della mia padrona di casa... che mi contraccambiava con la feta fatta da lei e con lo yogurt fatto in casa...
Mi sono nutrito per anni di yogurt e feta... sono la mia passione.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (6 Marzo 2014)

danny ha detto:


> All'Esselunga ci vado per scatolame detersivi etc ogni 2 settimane essendo più conveniente.
> Il resto... non richiede molto tempo quando hai altre realtà vicino casa.
> La cascina è a 5 minuti di auto.
> Lo yogurt greco... abbiamo fatto dieci anni di vacanza in Grecia, macinando chilometri di auto per ogni dove.
> ...



Danny: io ti immagino così: puro e buono, e cucciolotto amoroso anche tu


----------



## danny (6 Marzo 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> danny tu non sei un marito, sei una suocera perfettina


Perché mi fa cagare la frutta di plastica e la carne gonfiata dell'Esselunga?
Ma pure a mia moglie fa cagare, dai, altro che Magda. E' lei la prima insieme a me a pretendere di mangiare "bene", e la spesa la facciamo insieme.
Non è che la pizza surgelata se dico che fa schifo divento suocera.
Fa schifo, punto.
Ci sono delle cose nella vita che danno piacere.
Mangiare è una di queste. Anche bere.
Tra un vino e l'altro c'è differenza, no?
Che si fa? Si va di Tavernello?
E' come andare di canonica tutte le volte.


----------



## danny (6 Marzo 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Danny: io ti immagino così: puro e buono, e cucciolotto amoroso anche tu



E' il mio destino, mannaggia.
Essere sempre visto puro e buono. 
Mi sa che hai ragione tu.
In effetti lo sono. Anche mia moglie me lo dice sempre.
Cosa non darei per essere uno di quelli stronzi, belli e dannati, che se non si fanno la barba tutti i giorni diventano ancora più fighi. Io invece divento solo trasandato.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (6 Marzo 2014)

danny ha detto:


> E' il mio destino, mannaggia.
> Essere sempre visto puro e buono.
> Mi sa che hai ragione tu.
> In effetti lo sono.
> Cosa non darei per essere uno di quelli stronzi, belli e dannati, che se non si fanno la barba tutti i giorni diventano ancora più fighi. Io invece divento solo trasandato.



Ma no, non dire così... Gli stronzi alla lunga sfiancano l'anima... Dai retta a me che sono esperta... Io ne ho sposato uno DOC e ci ho messo tanto tempo ma alla fine ce l'ho mandato a fare in culo... Meglio i buoni


----------



## Nausicaa (6 Marzo 2014)

danny ha detto:


> E' il mio destino, mannaggia.
> Essere sempre visto puro e buono.
> Mi sa che hai ragione tu.
> In effetti lo sono. Anche mia moglie me lo dice sempre.
> *Cosa non darei per essere uno di quelli stronzi, belli e dannati, che se non si fanno la barba tutti i giorni diventano ancora più fighi. Io invece divento solo trasandato.*



Hahahahahahah!!


----------



## danny (6 Marzo 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Ma no, non dire così... Gli *stronzi alla lunga* sfiancano l'anima... Dai retta a me che sono esperta... Io ne ho sposato uno DOC e ci ho messo tanto tempo ma alla fine ce l'ho mandato a fare in culo... Meglio i buoni



Alla lunga sì... ma nel breve periodo "beccano" molto di più.
Diciamo che dopo una vita da buono, da quello che faceva innamorare le suocere, mi piacerebbe essere un altro.
Almeno per un giorno, o anche un mese. 
Uno come il mio vicino, per dire.
Ogni mese una diversa, tutte belle, tutte giovani.
Tutte che se ne vanno via dopo un po'... Aveva avuto una storia anni fa con la mia vicina... lei era persa per lui... poi dopo che era finita... "Uno stronzo...".
Il solito clichè.
Vabbè. Ma è inutile, sono così. 
Non suscito brividini da bello e dannato. 
Vado bene sul lungo periodo, ecco.
Posso uscire con gli stivali e il chiodo, ma sarò sempre uno buono a cui affidare le chiavi di casa per bagnare i gerani sul balcone quando si va in vacanza.
D'altronde, pure mia figlia è così. Adesso che sta crescendo... è bellissima. Ma è buona e sincera. Anche lei.
Beccherà di quelle fregature...


----------



## oscuro (6 Marzo 2014)

*Danny*



danny ha detto:


> E' il mio destino, mannaggia.
> Essere sempre visto puro e buono.
> Mi sa che hai ragione tu.
> In effetti lo sono. Anche mia moglie me lo dice sempre.
> Cosa non darei per essere uno di quelli stronzi, belli e dannati, che se non si fanno la barba tutti i giorni diventano ancora più fighi. Io invece divento solo trasandato.


Una via di mezzo.Ho imparato a miscelare la mia bontà e la mia stronzaggine nella giusta dose....!


----------



## Minerva (6 Marzo 2014)

ovviamente no





danny ha detto:


> Perché mi fa cagare la frutta di plastica e la carne gonfiata dell'Esselunga?
> Ma pure a mia moglie fa cagare, dai, altro che Magda. E' lei la prima insieme a me a pretendere di mangiare "bene", e la spesa la facciamo insieme.
> Non è che la pizza surgelata se dico che fa schifo divento suocera.
> Fa schifo, punto.
> ...


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Marzo 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Alla lunga sì... ma nel breve periodo "beccano" molto di più.
> Diciamo che dopo una vita da buono, da quello che faceva innamorare le suocere, mi piacerebbe essere un altro.
> Almeno per un giorno, o anche un mese.
> Uno come il mio vicino, per dire.
> ...


Gli stronzi fanno innamorare anche le suocere.


----------



## lothar57 (6 Marzo 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Alla lunga sì... ma nel breve periodo "beccano" molto di più.
> Diciamo che dopo una vita da buono, da quello che faceva innamorare le suocere, mi piacerebbe essere un altro.
> Almeno per un giorno, o anche un mese.
> Uno come il mio vicino, per dire.
> ...



Buondi' amico Dan,essere cattivi e stronzi nella vita serve.Ma devi avere pelo sul cuore,e non sapere cosa sia uno scrupolo...Lothar docet no?


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Marzo 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Buondi' amico Dan,essere cattivi e stronzi nella vita serve.*Ma devi avere pelo sul cuore*,e non sapere cosa sia uno scrupolo...Lothar docet no?



Non era sullo stomaco?


----------



## Ultimo (6 Marzo 2014)

Già, solo che essere uomini, stronzi, buoni, cattivi ecc ecc è facile da scrivere. Solo quando ti si presenta l'occasione vera, quella a cui devi dimostrare diventa difficile. docet Ultimo.


----------



## Minerva (6 Marzo 2014)

bella roba.
forse serve avere carattere , che è un'altra cosa.anche perchè di stronzi come vuoto a perdere è pieno il mondo  





lothar57 ha detto:


> Buondi' amico Dan,essere cattivi e stronzi nella vita serve.Ma devi avere pelo sul cuore,e non sapere cosa sia uno scrupolo...Lothar docet no?


----------



## zanna (6 Marzo 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non era sullo stomaco?


Arcaico!! Lothar si è evoluto a mo di pokemon :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## zanna (6 Marzo 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Già, solo che essere uomini, stronzi, buoni, cattivi ecc ecc è facile da scrivere. Solo quando ti si presenta l'occasione vera, quella a cui devi dimostrare diventa difficile. docet Ultimo.


:applauso::applauso::applauso:


----------



## zanna (6 Marzo 2014)

danny ha detto:


> E' il mio destino, mannaggia.
> Essere sempre visto puro e buono.
> Mi sa che hai ragione tu.
> In effetti lo sono. Anche mia moglie me lo dice sempre.
> *Cosa non darei per essere uno di quelli stronzi, belli e dannati, che se non si fanno la barba tutti i giorni diventano ancora più fighi. Io invece divento solo trasandato*.


:risata::risata::risata:


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Marzo 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Perché mi fa cagare la frutta di plastica e la carne gonfiata dell'Esselunga?
> Ma pure a mia moglie fa cagare, dai, altro che Magda. E' lei la prima insieme a me a pretendere di mangiare "bene", e la spesa la facciamo insieme.
> Non è che la pizza surgelata se dico che fa schifo divento suocera.
> Fa schifo, punto.
> ...


se hai preso un rosso qui non farci caso: a me capita sempre ogni volta che sminuisco il Tavernello. Ci deve essere qualcuno con un conflitto di interessi.


----------



## Ultimo (6 Marzo 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> :risata::risata::risata:



danny è mitico, una persona davvero speciale.


----------



## Nausicaa (6 Marzo 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> se hai preso un rosso qui non farci caso: a me capita sempre ogni volta che sminuisco il Tavernello. Ci deve essere qualcuno con un conflitto di interessi.




:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (6 Marzo 2014)

*SI*



Ultimo ha detto:


> danny è mitico, una persona davvero speciale.


Danny è simpatico pure a me!


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (6 Marzo 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Gli stronzi fanno innamorare anche le suocere.



Mah... In effetti il mio ex era bravo a intortare mia madre, soprattutto quando gli faceva comodo... Era riuscito perfino a farsi comprare la moto ("poi te li restituisco..." Certo, come no...), però quando me ne sono liberata ha tirato un sospiro di sollievo...


ma comunque lei si era innamorata del mio primo fidanzato, che era così buono, ma così buono... che quando l'ho lasciato é andata avanti per anni a dire a tutti "che peccato, come mi dispiace, ecc ecc"


----------



## Sterminator (6 Marzo 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Danny è simpatico pure a me!


ce credo...le' comunista...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (6 Marzo 2014)

*Stè*



Sterminator ha detto:


> ce credo...le' comunista...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


Io non sono comunista.


----------



## lothar57 (6 Marzo 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io non sono comunista.



per fortuna stanno sparendo..gli ultimi li sta'facendo fuori il bischero grullo terroncello..


----------



## zanna (6 Marzo 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> danny è mitico, una persona davvero speciale.


:loso:


----------



## zanna (6 Marzo 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Danny è simpatico pure a me!


 mica starai diventando troppo moderno?


----------



## Sterminator (6 Marzo 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Brava, lì! All'Esselunga è stranoto come i lavoratori siano sottoposti a turni pazzeschi. A parte questo, io provo un istintivo viscerale odio per l'Esselunga. E se è irrazionale, bene, è irrazionale. Me ne frego.


Brava...100 punti..

Caprotti e' un bastardo e sta sul cazzo pure alla famiglia...(vabbe' la prima) per le quote che ha fregato ai figli di primo letto...

fara' una morte lenta e dolorosa...


----------



## Ultimo (6 Marzo 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> per fortuna stanno sparendo..gli ultimi li sta'facendo fuori il bischero grullo terroncello..



:inlove:


----------



## danny skianat (6 Marzo 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Una via di mezzo.Ho imparato a miscelare la mia bontà e la mia stronzaggine nella giusta dose....!


Mah...... certe cose non si imparano.... Stronzi (e stronze) si nasce. E probabilmente non se ne ha consapevolezza.  Siamo tutti puri e vittime degli stronzi. 
Stronzi compresi.


----------



## Sterminator (6 Marzo 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io non sono comunista.


a tua insaputa...


----------



## Sterminator (6 Marzo 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> per fortuna stanno sparendo..gli ultimi li sta'facendo fuori il bischero grullo terroncello..


Quello che dici te....

sta a vede' mo' alle europee er culo che ve famo co' Tsipras...

ma vieeeeeniiiii.......


----------



## lothar57 (6 Marzo 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Quello che dici te....
> 
> sta a vede' mo' alle europee er culo che ve famo co' Tsipras...
> 
> ma vieeeeeniiiii.......



naaaa Silvio vi batte....

ma dimmi compagno..tu pensi che SEL  prenda + del 2,2%????ma forse tu sei del mitico PdCI???ahahahha...esiste ancora??


----------



## Sterminator (6 Marzo 2014)

danny skianat ha detto:


> Mah...... certe cose non si imparano.... Stronzi (e stronze) si nasce. E probabilmente non se ne ha consapevolezza.  Siamo tutti puri e vittime degli stronzi.
> Stronzi compresi.


Troverai sempre sul tuo cammino uno piu' stronzo di te...(cit. di boh?)...:mrgreen:

cia' Miche'....

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (6 Marzo 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> naaaa Silvio vi batte....
> 
> ma dimmi compagno..tu pensi che SEL  prenda + del 2,2%????ma forse tu sei del mitico PdCI???ahahahha...esiste ancora??


ma che Silvio e Silvio...vincera' Shulz, pero' noi co' Tsipras faremo una bella figura...

(spero non di merda)....


----------



## Ultimo (6 Marzo 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Troverai sempre sul tuo cammino uno piu' stronzo di te...(cit. di boh?)...:mrgreen:
> 
> cia' Miche'....
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


ma anche senza camminare eh.... a volte pure seduti a leggere! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## zanna (6 Marzo 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> ma anche senza camminare eh.... a volte pure seduti a leggere! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


:gabinetto:


----------



## Sterminator (6 Marzo 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> ma anche senza camminare eh.... a volte pure seduti a leggere! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


fai schifo...


----------



## oscuro (6 Marzo 2014)

*SI*



Sterminator ha detto:


> a tua insaputa...


Qualcosa di sinistra però.....credo di averla.


----------



## Sterminator (6 Marzo 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> :gabinetto:


pure tu...


----------



## Ultimo (6 Marzo 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> :gabinetto:





Sterminator ha detto:


> fai schifo...



Nessuna buona nuova...


----------



## zanna (6 Marzo 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> pure tu...


Tedioso ... uff mai un commento non riciclato .... #staisereno :rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (6 Marzo 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Qualcosa di sinistra però.....credo di averla.


L'assicurazione della macchina?...


----------



## zanna (6 Marzo 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Nessuna buona nuova...


:bleble:


----------



## zanna (6 Marzo 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> L'assicurazione della macchina?...


Quella si mette a destra ...


----------



## Sterminator (6 Marzo 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Quella si mette a destra ...


ha scritto "di" non "a"....

apri la finestra der cesso che pija aria fresca la neuro...


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Marzo 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Qualcosa di sinistra però.....credo di averla.


Sicuramente :Un emisfero, un braccio, una mano, una gamba, un piede, una ciapet ed. una palla son di sinistra per non addentrarci negli organi interni... Il rovescio della medaglia è che io ho le stesse cose pure a destra esclusa una palla ma inclusa una. tetta e ciò mi disarma:rotfl:e dopo questa strullata vado a lavurar... P.. S. ma sei destroide pure tu come Perpli?? :singleeye: ma perchè? :singleeye::carneval:


----------



## zanna (6 Marzo 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ha scritto "di" non "a"....
> 
> apri la finestra der cesso che pija aria fresca la neuro...


Ma perchè tu conosci assicurazioni della macchina di sinistra? Mo non diciamo caxxate!! E' una contraddizione in termini ... oppure è una presa per il culo ... come le banche di sinistra ...


----------



## Ultimo (6 Marzo 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Sicuramente :Un emisfero, un braccio, una mano, una gamba, un piede, una ciapet ed. una palla son di sinistra per non addentrarci negli organi interni... Il rovescio della medaglia è che io ho le stesse cose pure a destra esclusa una palla ma inclusa una. tetta e ciò mi disarma:rotfl:e dopo questa strullata vado a lavurar... P.. S. ma sei destroide pure tu come Perpli?? :singleeye: ma perchè? :singleeye::carneval:



semplicemente la ciolla storta.


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Marzo 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Mah... In effetti il mio ex era bravo a intortare mia madre, soprattutto quando gli faceva comodo... Era riuscito perfino a farsi comprare la moto ("poi te li restituisco..." Certo, come no...), però quando me ne sono liberata ha tirato un sospiro di sollievo...
> 
> 
> ma comunque lei si era innamorata del mio primo fidanzato, che era così buono, ma così buono... che quando l'ho lasciato é andata avanti per anni a dire a tutti "che peccato, come mi dispiace, ecc ecc"


Mia suocera mi adorava ed era assolutamente ricambiata.


----------



## Sterminator (6 Marzo 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Ma perchè tu conosci assicurazioni della macchina di sinistra? Mo non diciamo caxxate!! E' una contraddizione in termini ... oppure è una presa per il culo ... come le banche di sinistra ...


Figliuuuolo, l'Unipol asso pija tutto che te pare?...


----------



## Sterminator (6 Marzo 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Mia suocera mi adorava ed era assolutamente ricambiata.


Ma le suocere che non vanno d'accordo con i generi, so' come le mosche bianche...

i cazzi amari so' sempre per la competizione co' le nuore...se sa...


----------



## zanna (6 Marzo 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Figliuuuolo, l'Unipol asso pija tutto che te pare?...


Mi pare tutto ... tranne che di sinistra se non quando gli fa comodo niente di più ne di meno del MdP ... comodo molto comodo


----------



## Sterminator (6 Marzo 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Mi pare tutto ... tranne che di sinistra se non quando gli fa comodo niente di più ne di meno del MdP ... comodo molto comodo


beh LegaCoop&C nun so' fasci di merda...percio' l'area a sinistra, quella e'...


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Marzo 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> beh* LegaCoop*&C nun so' fasci di merda...percio' l'area a sinistra, quella e'...


Non mi ricordo bene in cosa consisteva l'essere di sinistra... ma non c'entrava in qualche modo la tutela dei lavoratori?

Ho un ricordo vago, invero... è passato tanto, tanto tempo...


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Marzo 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> *Ma le suocere che non vanno d'accordo con i generi, so' come le mosche bianche...
> *
> i cazzi amari so' sempre per la competizione co' le nuore...se sa...


Insomma.


----------



## Sterminator (6 Marzo 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Non mi ricordo bene in cosa consisteva l'essere di sinistra... ma non c'entrava in qualche modo la tutela dei lavoratori?
> 
> Ho un ricordo vago, invero... è passato tanto, tanto tempo...


Allora estendiamo il concetto anche all'elettore di sinistra...

s'e' slavata la coscienza dell'individuo e da coglione ha permesso che sindacati, partiti&C glielo mettessero in culo senza fiatare...

mo' s'e' svegliato perche' il fastidio e' grosso quando si siede e che va cercando?...

e fai finire il lavoro, no?....:rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (6 Marzo 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Insomma.


rispetto al rapporto suocera/nuora nun c'e' proprio confronto....


----------



## zanna (6 Marzo 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> beh LegaCoop&C nun so' fasci di merda...percio' l'area a sinistra, quella e'...


Dottò LegaCoop&C ECC per forza di cose pur se sono "originariamente ispirati" a valori di sinistra hanno il portafogli a destra ... e dalla loro costituzione hanno sempre avuto un trattamento di favore in tema fiscale, pensionistico ECC quindi io li definirei "paraculi" semmai ... poi te liberissimo di continuare la tua nobile crociata nei confronti dei fasci di merda che percepisci tutto intorno a te ... ma ormai dovresti aver capito che la purezza è solo nella testa dei puri (specie oramai protetta dal wwf ...)


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Marzo 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> rispetto al rapporto suocera/nuora nun c'e' proprio confronto....


quale rapporto?


----------



## free (6 Marzo 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Brava...100 punti..
> 
> Caprotti e' un bastardo e sta sul cazzo pure alla famiglia...(vabbe' la prima) per le quote che ha fregato ai figli di primo letto...
> 
> fara' una morte lenta e dolorosa...



a me è simpatico, soprattutto da quando quegli ignoranti maleducati della asl e dell'ispettorato, inps, inail etc., totale di 20 impiegati per controllare 30 operai, gli hanno bloccato un cantiere per un intero giorno
risultato: qualche infrazione tipo pass dimenticato...


----------



## Sterminator (6 Marzo 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Dottò LegaCoop&C ECC per forza di cose pur se sono "originariamente ispirati" a valori di sinistra hanno il portafogli a destra ... e dalla loro costituzione hanno sempre avuto un trattamento di favore in tema fiscale, pensionistico ECC quindi io li definirei "paraculi" semmai ... poi te liberissimo di continuare la tua nobile crociata nei confronti dei fasci di merda che percepisci tutto intorno a te ... ma ormai dovresti aver capito che la purezza è solo nella testa dei puri (specie oramai protetta dal wwf ...)


ma che cazzo c'entrano i vantaggi fiscali delle coop?

secondo il tuo immaginario ce stanno solo coop rosse?...figurate...quelle bianche so' pure piu' mignotte....prendi la compagnia delle opere, il braccio economico di comunione e fatturazione che e' equiparabile ad una di quelle, e sappi che gestisce 70 miliardi di euro all'anno ed e' costituita da 40000 aziende sparse per il mondo...

ed a noi piu' a sinistra da' al cazzo proprio l'intreccio affaristico recente tra LegaCoop/Unipol e la Compagnia delle Opere/CL...


----------



## Minerva (6 Marzo 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> rispetto al rapporto suocera/nuora nun c'e' proprio confronto....


vero.
grandi battaglie nel mio caso con una suocera ingombrante di grande personalità
oggi che non c'è più ricordo solo quanto era in gamba e la nonna che mia figlia rimpiange ancora .
peccato che la vita non ti dia mai il tempo di rimediare


----------



## Sterminator (6 Marzo 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> quale rapporto?


ahahah...infatti....


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (6 Marzo 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Mia suocera mi adorava ed era assolutamente ricambiata.



Perché tu sei un bel cucciolotto amoroso! Come si fa a non adorarti?


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Marzo 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ahahah...infatti....


comunque anche il rapporto suocera-genero...


----------



## Sterminator (6 Marzo 2014)

free ha detto:


> a me è simpatico, soprattutto da quando quegli ignoranti maleducati della asl e dell'ispettorato, inps, inail etc., totale di 20 impiegati per controllare 30 operai, gli hanno bloccato un cantiere per un intero giorno
> risultato: qualche infrazione tipo pass dimenticato...


si' porello...vai nei depositi di Pioltello o di Firenze o dappertutto e vedi come tratta i lavoratori co' la scusa che so' subappaltati e non dipendono dall'Esselunga e che ti citava anche Fantastica...

una merda di uomo che s'e' fatto i dane' solo perche' ai tempi d'oro importo' la tipologia del supermercato Usa&getta con i soldi anche dei Rockfeller ed ha sempre fottuto i parenti compresi mo' i suoi figli...

e poi la roba che vende non e' manco meglio di quella delle Coop, ti lega co' la Fidaty Card e spendi pure di piu' del normale....


----------



## Sterminator (6 Marzo 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> comunque anche il rapporto suocera-genero...View attachment 8254


Si' ne conosco anch'io, pero' e' il genero che fa il figl'endrocchia...


----------



## zanna (6 Marzo 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ma che cazzo c'entrano i vantaggi fiscali delle coop?
> 
> secondo il tuo immaginario ce stanno solo coop rosse?...figurate...quelle bianche so' pure piu' mignotte....prendi la compagnia delle opere, il braccio economico di comunione e fatturazione che e' equiparabile ad una di quelle, e sappi che gestisce 70 miliardi di euro all'anno ed e' costituita da 40000 aziende sparse per il mondo...
> 
> ed a noi piu' a sinistra da' al cazzo proprio l'intreccio affaristico recente tra LegaCoop/Unipol e la Compagnia delle Opere/CL...


E qui che ti volevo ... sono ben conscio dell'esistenza delle altre cooperative e dei loro "vantaggi" a dir poco discutibili nei confronti di altri soggetti e quando tu parli dell'intreccio affaristico (nemmeno troppo recente per la verità) tra LegaCoop/Unipol e la Compagnia delle Opere/CL non fai altro che asserire che "dato che cane non mangia cane" tutto si rivela un colossale affare economico per qualcuno ma non per tutti "noi più a sinistra" ... dimenticavo i jeans che puoi tranquillamente acquistare alla coop li fanno in Albania e Tunisia mica a Terracina


----------



## Sterminator (6 Marzo 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> vero.
> grandi battaglie nel mio caso con una suocera ingombrante di grande personalità
> oggi che non c'è più ricordo solo quanto era in gamba e la nonna che mia figlia rimpiange ancora .
> peccato che la vita non ti dia mai il tempo di rimediare


l'orgoglio piu' che la vita...:mrgreen:


----------



## free (6 Marzo 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> si' porello...vai nei depositi di Pioltello o di Firenze o dappertutto e vedi come tratta i lavoratori co' la scusa che so' subappaltati e non dipendono dall'Esselunga e che ti citava anche Fantastica...
> 
> una merda di uomo che s'e' fatto i dane' solo perche' ai tempi d'oro importo' la tipologia del supermercato Usa&getta con i soldi anche dei Rockfeller ed ha sempre fottuto i parenti compresi mo' i suoi figli...
> 
> e poi la roba che vende non e' manco meglio di quella delle Coop, ti lega co' la Fidaty Card e spendi pure di piu' del normale....



qui c'erano i cottimisti che fanno i muri con i mattoncini faccia a vista, che spettacolo guardarli, fanno solo quello, sono bravissimi!

...vabbè, meglio che guardare gli scavi assieme ai vecchi


----------



## Minerva (6 Marzo 2014)

anche.
e la presunzione .


Sterminator ha detto:


> l'orgoglio piu' che la vita...:mrgreen:


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Marzo 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> vero.
> grandi battaglie nel mio caso con una suocera ingombrante di grande personalità
> oggi che non c'è più ricordo solo quanto era in gamba e la nonna che mia figlia rimpiange ancora .
> peccato che la vita non ti dia mai il tempo di rimediare


Perchè eri starata tipo adesso. Che essere ingombranti e di personalità non è un difetto, anzi.


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Marzo 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> si' porello...vai nei depositi di Pioltello o di Firenze o dappertutto e vedi come tratta i lavoratori co' la scusa che so' subappaltati e non dipendono dall'Esselunga e che ti citava anche Fantastica...
> 
> una merda di uomo che s'e' fatto i dane' solo perche' ai tempi d'oro importo' la tipologia del supermercato Usa&getta con i soldi anche dei Rockfeller ed ha sempre fottuto i parenti compresi mo' i suoi figli...
> 
> *e poi la roba che vende non e' manco meglio di quella delle Coop*, ti lega co' la Fidaty Card e spendi pure di piu' del normale....


I suoi lavoratori sono più tutelati però. Tanto è vero che dalle coop cercano di farsi assumere lì.
E dire che l'etica della cooperativa... vabbè.


----------



## Minerva (6 Marzo 2014)

infatti questo ho detto 





Joey Blow ha detto:


> Perchè eri starata tipo adesso. Che essere ingombranti e di personalità non è un difetto, anzi.


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Marzo 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Perchè eri starata tipo adesso. *Che essere ingombranti e di personalità non è un difetto*, anzi.


Dipende da quanto spazio c'è tra te ed una persona così caratterizzata. Fino a che sta a casa sua non è un problema, magari.


----------



## Sterminator (6 Marzo 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> E qui che ti volevo ... sono ben conscio dell'esistenza delle altre cooperative e dei loro "vantaggi" a dir poco discutibili nei confronti di altri soggetti e quando tu parli dell'intreccio affaristico (nemmeno troppo recente per la verità) tra LegaCoop/Unipol e la Compagnia delle Opere/CL non fai altro che asserire che "dato che cane non mangia cane" tutto si rivela un colossale affare economico per qualcuno ma non per tutti "noi più a sinistra" ... dimenticavo i jeans che puoi tranquillamente acquistare alla coop li fanno in Albania e Tunisia mica a Terracina


L'intreccio co' CL e' recente rispetto alla storia dell'Unipol...

ma poi tiri fuori mo' il discorso della globalizzazione...ma famme capi', nelle coop con maggioranza dei suoi soci/clienti di fascia medio-bassa, dovrebbero mettere roba piu' cara?

tu spero che sia un dipendente, perche' me sa che nun sei portato pe' tene' un negozio o un'azienda...


----------



## Minerva (6 Marzo 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Dipende da quanto spazio c'è tra te ed una persona così caratterizzata. Fino a che sta a casa sua non è un problema, magari.


sai allora l'ho patita parecchio , oggi  apprezzerei la sua esperienza senza sentirmi sotto esame e sarei consapevole del poco tempo che si ha a disposizione per imparare dagli altri (quelli che hanno da dare).
è una lezione che però cerco di non sprecare


----------



## Sterminator (6 Marzo 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> I suoi lavoratori sono più tutelati però. Tanto è vero che dalle coop cercano di farsi assumere lì.
> E dire che l'etica della cooperativa... vabbè.


azz...come so' tutelati..na' cassiera mesi fa dell'Esselunga di via Papiniano fu costretta a pisciarsi addosso perche' il direttore non la fece andare in bagno e quando lei sputtano' la cosa ai giornali, lo stesso direttore la pesto' a sangue negli spogliatoi...

e pure la Ferreri se n'e' scappata da la'...:rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Marzo 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> azz...come so' tutelati..na' cassiera mesi fa dell'Esselunga di via Papiniano fu costretta a pisciarsi addosso perche' il direttore non la fece andare in bagno e quando lei sputtano' la cosa ai giornali, lo stesso direttore la pesto' a sangue negli spogliatoi...
> 
> e pure la Ferreri se n'e' scappata da la'...:rotfl:


Parlavo di contratto... nun fa ffinta de non capì per nun pagà er dazio...


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Marzo 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Dipende da quanto spazio c'è tra te ed una persona così caratterizzata. Fino a che sta a casa sua non è un problema, magari.


Il punto è anche quanto sei matura tu e capace di capire le persone. Ma soprattutto matura.


----------



## zanna (6 Marzo 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> L'intreccio co' CL e' recente rispetto alla storia dell'Unipol...
> 
> ma poi tiri fuori mo' il discorso della globalizzazione...ma famme capi', nelle coop con maggioranza dei suoi soci/clienti di fascia medio-bassa, dovrebbero mettere roba piu' cara?
> 
> tu spero che sia un dipendente, perche' me sa che nun sei portato pe' tene' un negozio o un'azienda...


Mo proprio te sei favorevole alla globalizzazione ... fabbriche che delocalizzano in zone più favorevoli per sfruttarne i vantaggi per avere maggiori profitti sfruttando magari i lavoratori ecc. per permettere ai clienti delle coop di acquistare merce a prezzi più bassi quindi "sfruttando" anch'essi più o meno consapevolmente i lavoratori è ortodosso? ... io non saprò tenè un negozio o un'azienda che sia ma te sei un "compagno" perlomeno anomalo


----------



## lothar57 (6 Marzo 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> azz...come so' tutelati..na' cassiera mesi fa dell'Esselunga di via Papiniano fu costretta a pisciarsi addosso perche' il direttore non la fece andare in bagno e quando lei sputtano' la cosa ai giornali, lo stesso direttore la pesto' a sangue negli spogliatoi...
> 
> e pure la Ferreri se n'e' scappata da la'...:rotfl:



la Coop adesso ha pure un ministro...la loro ragnatela di amicizie e'tosta.Sono organizzati come il vecchio PCI,dal quale prendevano e prendono gli ordini.Comunque sono in crisi nera,stanno in piedi solo perche'incassano subito e pagano 120-150gg.Poi almeno qua'non hanno concorrenza..conad fa finta di farla..ma a Modena e Anzola(bo) hanno magazzini,galattici in comune.


----------



## Sterminator (6 Marzo 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Parlavo di contratto... nun fa ffinta de non capì per nun pagà er dazio...


Se vabbe' e' un paradiso e con un contratto sempre rispettato...:mrgreen:

comunque toh...notizie dal paradiso....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:




  			   			 	        	                [h=2]Milano, una peruviana di 44 anni, due figli, denuncia un'aggressione nello spogliatoio
Sciopero e presidio con la partecipazione dei clienti del supermercato[/h]                                                 [h=1]*Mobbing, la cassiera in lacrime
"Umiliata, ho pensato di morire"*[/h]                                                 				      





Mobbing, la cassiera in lacrime
"Umiliata, ho pensato di morire"" width="230">                                                          La protesta davanti al supermercato in sostegno alla cassiera peruviana

*MILANO* -  Maltrattata e umiliata. Ma ha resistito anche se malata. Poi, quando è  stata aggredita fisicamente, ha deciso di reagire e ha denunciato la  violenza alla polizia. Protagonista di questa storia una cassiera  peruviana del supermercato Esselunga che tra le lacrime ha raccontato  l'aggressione di cui è stata vittima nel locale spogliatoio del negozio  di viale Papiniano, a Milano, da parte di una persona non ancora  identificata. "Quando mi ha messo la testa nel water", ha detto, "ho  visto i miei figli che mi salutavano per l'ultima volta e mi sono  raccomandata a Dio".                                         

                 															                    Oggi i sindacati  confederali di categoria hanno proclamato lo sciopero per tutta la  giornata e hanno attuato un presidio di solidarietà che ha visto la  partecipazione oltre che dei lavoratori anche di clienti (400 persone,  secondo gli organizzatori). Ma il motivo della protesta ha origine anche  nel fatto che si tratta della stessa dipendente che aveva denunciato di  essersi urinata addosso perché non le era stato data la possibilità di  andare in bagno e nemmeno di potersi cambiare fino alla fine del turno.                                         

                 															                    E' il 2 febbraio: la  donna, 44 anni, due figli di cui uno piccolo, un contratto part-time di  30 ore settimanali per poco più di 1000 euro netti al mese, soffre di  problemi renali. Le capita di stare male, ma non le è consentito di  andare alla toilette. Finito il lavoro "umiliata e piangente" va in  ospedale dove, dice, le viene diagnosticata una cistite emorragica: 15  giorni di malattia la prognosi. Non era iscritta al sindacato ma decide  di farlo con la Uiltucs-Uil: "Le colleghe che hanno aderito  all'organizzazione sono le uniche che hanno il coraggio di raccontare  come mi hanno fatto fare pipì addosso".                                         

                 															                    Giovedì scorso il  fatto più grave: dopo le 16.30 la cassiera scende le scale per cambiarsi  e uno sconosciuto le copre gli occhi con una banda, le blocca le mani,  le infila in bocca un panno e le sbatte la testa contro i muri del  bagno. Poi urlandole "piscia" e altre minacce preme il tasto dello  sciacquone. Lei sviene e viene aiutata dal direttore ("all'inizio ho  avuto la sensazione che credesse mi fossi fatta male da sola") che la  accompagna in ospedale: per ora le sono stati dati 10 giorni  (tecnicamente per infortunio visto che l'episodio si è verificato sul  lavoro). La lavoratrice ha sporto denuncia alla polizia: "Voglio sapere  chi è stato a picchiarmi e perché". E soprattutto riferendosi alla sua  denuncia di mobbing dice "di voler lottare ora perché nessuno sia  sottoposto alle stesse umiliazioni che ho subito io".                                         


                 															                    Graziella Carneri  della Filcams-Cgil sottolinea che "ovviamente non si pensa che  l'aggressione sia stata commissionata dall'azienda ma che c'è una forte  responsabilità per il clima intimidatorio: molti dipendenti hanno paura  di prendere parte all'attività sindacale". Tesi sostenuta anche da  alcuni lavoratori. Il segretario della Camera del Lavoro, Onorio Rosati,  sottolinea che "nel gruppo registriamo una violazione di alcuni  diritti, e la situazione in Esselunga è paradigmatica del fatto che i  diritti non sono acquisiti per sempre ma vanno rivendicati e  presidiati". Cgil, Cisl e Uil daranno assistenza legale alla  lavoratrice.                                         

                 															                    L'azienda ha  replicato, in una nota: "Sono attualmente in corso delle indagini da  parte delle forze dell'ordine di cui subito abbiamo richiesto  l'intervento e alle quali stiamo fornendo la massima collaborazione.  Auspichiamo che venga fatta luce sulla vicenda nel più breve tempo  possibile. Al momento riteniamo prematuro rilasciare altre  dichiarazioni". Ma la vicenda non si chiude qui: martedì è previsto un  nuovo presidio e alcuni sindacalisti chiedono ai clienti e ai milanesi  di "inondare la direzione di proteste e richieste di informazione via  e-mail".                                         

(_1 marzo 2008_)


----------



## Sterminator (6 Marzo 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Mo proprio te sei favorevole alla globalizzazione ... fabbriche che delocalizzano in zone più favorevoli per sfruttarne i vantaggi per avere maggiori profitti sfruttando magari i lavoratori ecc. per permettere ai clienti delle coop di acquistare merce a prezzi più bassi quindi "sfruttando" anch'essi più o meno consapevolmente i lavoratori è ortodosso? ... io non saprò tenè un negozio o un'azienda che sia ma te sei un "compagno" perlomeno anomalo


ma se stai in questa societa' globalizzata me spieghi come fai gestirti da non globalizzato?...

boh?...mistero che se spiega pero' col fatto che imprenditorialmente capisci sega....


----------



## Sterminator (6 Marzo 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> la Coop adesso ha pure un ministro...la loro ragnatela di amicizie e'tosta.Sono organizzati come il vecchio PCI,dal quale prendevano e prendono gli ordini.Comunque sono in crisi nera,stanno in piedi solo perche'incassano subito e pagano 120-150gg.Poi almeno qua'non hanno concorrenza..conad fa finta di farla..ma a Modena e Anzola(bo) hanno magazzini,galattici in comune.


Ma la galassia Coop non e' solo finocchi e zucchine....:rotfl:....

spazia anche nelle costruzioni...e te diro' de piu'...quanno ce fu D'Alema a Palazzo Chigi che divento' l'unica Merchant Bank in cui nun se parlava inglese, nel bilancio dell'Unipol spuntarono 7000 miliardi del vecchio conio che ancora adesso nun se sa da do' cazzo arrivarono...boh?...Magia....

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## lothar57 (6 Marzo 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Ma la galassia Coop non e' solo finocchi e zucchine....:rotfl:....
> 
> spazia anche nelle costruzioni...e te diro' de piu'...quanno ce fu D'Alema a Palazzo Chigi che divento' l'unica Merchant Bank in cui nun se parla inglese, nel bilancio dell'Unipol spuntarono 7000 miliardi del vecchio conio che ancora adesso nun se sa da do' cazzo arrivarono...boh?...Magia....
> 
> ...


----------



## zanna (6 Marzo 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ma se stai in questa societa' globalizzata me spieghi come fai gestirti da non globalizzato?...
> 
> boh?...mistero che se spiega pero' col fatto che imprenditorialmente capisci sega....


Difatti non puoi ... indi dato che abbiamo iniziato con "_beh LegaCoop&C nun so' fasci di merda...percio' l'area a sinistra, quella e'... _" direi che sarebbe opportuno lasciare in pace gli alti ideali (oramai fuffa tutti e non solo alcuni) e proseguire pacatamente e serenamente la navigazione ... :mrgreen:


----------



## zanna (6 Marzo 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Sterminator ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Ma la galassia Coop non e' solo finocchi e zucchine....:rotfl:....
> ...


----------



## Sterminator (6 Marzo 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Sterminator ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Ma la galassia Coop non e' solo finocchi e zucchine....:rotfl:....
> ...


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Marzo 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Se vabbe' e' un paradiso e con un contratto sempre rispettato...:mrgreen:
> 
> comunque toh...notizie dal paradiso....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> ...


sentito niente delle vertenze che la cgil ha aperto con le coop Estense a Modena? e di quella a Carpi? Lo sciopero del 13 dicembre? quello del 24? Stiamo parlando di soci/dipendenti, eh?


----------



## Sterminator (6 Marzo 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Difatti non puoi ... indi dato che abbiamo iniziato con "_beh LegaCoop&C nun so' fasci di merda...percio' l'area a sinistra, quella e'... _" direi che sarebbe opportuno lasciare in pace gli alti ideali (oramai fuffa tutti e non solo alcuni) e proseguire pacatamente e serenamente la navigazione ... :mrgreen:


Vabbe' pensala come te pare, ma l'area d'influenza e' a sinistra e non certo a destra, fatte salve le operativita' che ti permettono le leggi...


----------



## Sterminator (6 Marzo 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> sentito niente delle vertenze che la cgil ha aperto con le coop Estense a Modena? e di quella a Carpi? Lo sciopero del 13 dicembre? quello del 24? Stiamo parlando di soci/dipendenti, eh?


Proprio di quelle no, ma di giochini co' le finte cooperative e' pieno...

so' le leggi da cambiare ed eliminare le decine e decine di contratti atipici truffa...

voi pero' votate sempre i soliti che v'infilano i cetrioli de notte e poi ve lamentate...:mrgreen:

col 2% noi abbiamo mani e piedi legati...


----------



## zanna (6 Marzo 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Vabbe' pensala come te pare, ma l'area *d'influenza* e' a sinistra e non certo a destra, *fatte salve le operativita' che ti permettono le leggi*...


Sostituire "d'influenza" con "di potere che influenza e da cui viene influenzata" ... sull'ultimo neretto sento un rumore terribile di unghie che tentano di infilarsi in una lastra di vetro ... 
Ciao a presto


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Marzo 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Proprio di quelle no, ma di giochini co' le finte cooperative e' pieno...
> 
> so' le leggi da cambiare ed eliminare le decine e decine di contratti atipici truffa...
> 
> ...


dammi del tu caro, oramai siamo in confidenza:mrgreen:
a parte quello la truffa sta anche nel cammuffare una azienda, che ha come scopo il lucro, da cooperativa, che ha uno scopo mutualistico e proprio per questo paga meno tasse e che ha come primo dovere il soddisfacimento dei bisogni dei soci(che scioperano... e quindi?).
Per non parlare del fatto che i beni che forniscono, in quanto cooperative, dovrebbero essere sempre proposti a prezzo inferiore di quello del libero mercato. Beni immobili compresi.


----------



## free (6 Marzo 2014)

tra l'altro domenica parlavo con uno che ha qualche supermercato in zona e diceva che i consumi sono calati del 10/15%, non del 2,5% come dicono i giornali...madonna che crisi brutta


----------



## lothar57 (6 Marzo 2014)

free ha detto:


> tra l'altro domenica parlavo con uno che ha qualche supermercato in zona e diceva che i consumi sono calati del 10/15%, non del 2,5% come dicono i giornali...madonna che crisi brutta



orribile.l'anno e'cominciato malissimo...purtroppo chi si trova la busta il 10 non ci arriva a capirlo.ma noi,anche tu Pantera vero??,che dobbiamo farcela..dura molto.e le schifose banche sai che fanno??finanziamento 1 a 8.....quasi usura no?


----------



## free (6 Marzo 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> orribile.l'anno e'cominciato malissimo...purtroppo chi si trova la busta il 10 non ci arriva a capirlo.ma noi,anche tu Pantera vero??,che dobbiamo farcela..dura molto.e le schifose banche sai che fanno??finanziamento 1 a 8.....quasi usura no?



io sono inguaiata con gli immobili caro Lothar, tutto fermo, tasse stellari e le banche non danno più mutui, non si combina un bel cazzo di niente
adesso hanno fatto 'sto nuovo mutuo garantito dalla cassa depositi e prestiti ma pare che sia una fregatura...


----------



## lothar57 (6 Marzo 2014)

free ha detto:


> io sono inguaiata con gli immobili caro Lothar, tutto fermo, tasse stellari e le banche non danno più mutui, non si combina un bel cazzo di niente
> adesso hanno fatto 'sto nuovo mutuo garantito dalla cassa depositi e prestiti ma pare che sia una fregatura...



Lo...e'disastro..tengono solo in localita'particolari,ad esempio Cortina e Riccione,ma nn la vicina Milano Marittima..li'crollo..ma sai 10.15000 al metro erano pazzia.Se ti puo'consolare,amicone con spalle super quadrate,primaria azienda edilizia del paese,parla di altri 5 anni cosi'.


----------



## free (6 Marzo 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Lo...e'disastro..tengono solo in localita'particolari,ad esempio Cortina e Riccione,ma nn la vicina Milano Marittima..li'crollo..ma sai 10.15000 al metro erano pazzia.Se ti puo'consolare,amicone con spalle super quadrate,primaria azienda edilizia del paese,parla di altri 5 anni cosi'.



ma infatti guarda che per fare crollare il mattone ce ne vuole, eppure...
comunque a me spiace anche per quelli che prima potevano pagare un mutuo al posto dell'affitto ed ora invece sono costretti a rimanere in affitto
e anche per chi ha una casa sola e la vuole cambiare per comprarne un'altra magari più grande, non riuscirà a vendere
insomma tutto bloccato, il valore non si sa più quale sia, o meglio, tanto nessuno ha i soldi per comprare


----------



## contepinceton (6 Marzo 2014)

free ha detto:


> ma infatti guarda che per fare crollare il mattone ce ne vuole, eppure...
> comunque a me spiace anche per quelli che prima potevano pagare un mutuo al posto dell'affitto ed ora invece sono costretti a rimanere in affitto
> e anche per chi ha una casa sola e la vuole cambiare per comprarne un'altra magari più grande, non riuscirà a vendere
> insomma tutto bloccato, il valore non si sa più quale sia, o meglio, tanto nessuno ha i soldi per comprare


Anche qua da me hanno costruito a nastro ma non riescono a vendere...
Fora i mattoni dal veneto...

Fora le banche dal veneto...


----------



## lothar57 (6 Marzo 2014)

free ha detto:


> ma infatti guarda che per fare crollare il mattone ce ne vuole, eppure...
> comunque a me spiace anche per quelli che prima potevano pagare un mutuo al posto dell'affitto ed ora invece sono costretti a rimanere in affitto
> e anche per chi ha una casa sola e la vuole cambiare per comprarne un'altra magari più grande, non riuscirà a vendere
> insomma tutto bloccato, il valore non si sa più quale sia, o meglio, tanto nessuno ha i soldi per comprare



cara mia per forza..troppe tasse sulla casa.ora conviene l'affitto,anche perche'i prezzi sono bassi,pur di affittare si cala anche del 40%,Sulla compra vendita,pero'tieni presente che vendi a poco,ma compri pure a poco.
Sto terminando quello che ti dissi..spero di avere fatto bene...e faccio gli scongiuri..


----------



## contepinceton (6 Marzo 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> cara mia per forza..troppe tasse sulla casa.ora conviene l'affitto,anche perche'i prezzi sono bassi,pur di affittare si cala anche del 40%,Sulla compra vendita,pero'tieni presente che vendi a poco,ma compri pure a poco.
> Sto terminando quello che ti dissi..spero di avere fatto bene...e faccio gli scongiuri..


Si ma se poi compero e affitto...
Ma non pagano l'affitto?

Sento sempre più gente che ha dato appartamenti in affitto che non viene pagata...

E che non può andare da Renzi a dirgli senti ti pago le tasse quando riscuoto gli affitti...


----------



## JON (6 Marzo 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Lo...e'disastro..tengono solo in localita'particolari,ad esempio Cortina e Riccione,ma nn la vicina Milano Marittima..li'crollo..ma sai 10.15000 al metro erano pazzia.Se ti puo'consolare,amicone con spalle super quadrate,primaria azienda edilizia del paese,parla di altri 5 anni cosi'.


5 anni? I temo che fare oggi una stima dei tempi avrebbe significato solo se ci fossero i presupposti per una valida ripresa. Ma qui si mette sempre peggio e 5 anni temo siano pochi perché si possa parlare di bilanci positivi.


----------



## free (6 Marzo 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si ma se poi compero e affitto...
> Ma non pagano l'affitto?
> 
> Sento sempre più gente che ha dato appartamenti in affitto che non viene pagata...
> ...



tra l'altro hanno rimesso l'imu più alta sulle seconde case sfitte, ma la nostra associazione di sfigati rimane come al solito inascoltata e sbeffeggiata...


----------



## contepinceton (6 Marzo 2014)

free ha detto:


> tra l'altro hanno rimesso l'imu più alta sulle seconde case sfitte, ma la nostra associazione di sfigati rimane come al solito inascoltata e sbeffeggiata...


FOra l'IMU...
Via Equitalia dal Veneto...

Via...


----------



## lothar57 (6 Marzo 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si ma se poi compero e affitto...
> Ma non pagano l'affitto?
> 
> Sento sempre più gente che ha dato appartamenti in affitto che non viene pagata...
> ...



L'inquilino Gio,deve contare piu'della tua amante...guai a scontentarlo.Riduci il canone,prima che lo chieda lui..se paga 15gg dopo,lascia perdere e ringrazia-


----------



## Fantastica (6 Marzo 2014)

Io adoro l'affitto!
Essere provvisori, non possedere nulla che costi sudore e sangue, e impegni di testa!
Diverso per chi vuole lasciare qualcosa a dei figli. Ma essere single è una pacchia anche per questo: morta io, morti tutti.


----------



## Minerva (6 Marzo 2014)

e te pareva!





Fantastica ha detto:


> Io adoro l'affitto!
> Essere provvisori, non possedere nulla che costi sudore e sangue, e impegni di testa!
> Diverso per chi vuole lasciare qualcosa a dei figli. Ma essere single è una pacchia anche per questo: morta io, morti tutti.


----------



## disincantata (6 Marzo 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Io adoro l'affitto!
> Essere provvisori, non possedere nulla che costi sudore e sangue, e impegni di testa!
> Diverso per chi vuole lasciare qualcosa a dei figli. Ma essere single è una pacchia anche per questo: morta io, morti tutti.



Dipende dal reddito, se guadagni tanto va bene, con gli stipendi odierni, anche con una laurea prestigiosa, pagare un affitto in una grande città significherebbe lasciarci il 70% dello stipendio, quindi, ben venga la casa di proprietà per poter vivere bene con lo stipendio.

Infatti il governo mai come oggi si attacca alla casa per fregare chi, previdente, se l'è comprata, ma quella è un altra storia.

Chi invece si comprerebbe oggi una seconda casa???


----------



## lunaiena (6 Marzo 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Io adoro l'affitto!
> Essere provvisori, non possedere nulla che costi sudore e sangue, e impegni di testa!
> Diverso per chi vuole lasciare qualcosa a dei figli. Ma essere single è una pacchia anche per questo: morta io, morti tutti.



Io anche adoro l'affitto....
quando vengono a pagarmelo però ...


----------



## disincantata (6 Marzo 2014)

lunaiena ha detto:


> Io anche adoro l'affitto....
> quando vengono a pagarmelo però ...


:up::up::up:


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Marzo 2014)

lunaiena ha detto:


> Io anche adoro l'affitto....
> quando vengono a pagarmelo però ...


:mrgreen:


----------



## Fantastica (6 Marzo 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Dipende dal reddito, se guadagni tanto va bene, con gli stipendi odierni, anche con una laurea prestigiosa, pagare un affitto in una grande città significherebbe lasciarci il 70% dello stipendio, quindi, ben venga la casa di proprietà per poter vivere bene con lo stipendio.
> 
> Infatti il governo mai come oggi si attacca alla casa per fregare chi, previdente, se l'è comprata, ma quella è un altra storia.
> 
> Chi invece si comprerebbe oggi una seconda casa???


Beh, ma infatti io non sono esigente in fatto di COSE. Sono esigente in fatto di persone.


----------



## contepinceton (6 Marzo 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Dipende dal reddito, se guadagni tanto va bene, con gli stipendi odierni, anche con una laurea prestigiosa, pagare un affitto in una grande città significherebbe lasciarci il 70% dello stipendio, quindi, ben venga la casa di proprietà per poter vivere bene con lo stipendio.
> 
> Infatti il governo mai come oggi si attacca alla casa per fregare chi, previdente, se l'è comprata, ma quella è un altra storia.
> 
> Chi invece si comprerebbe oggi una seconda casa???


Mica tutti sono come me 
che possono godere dell'ospitalità dei frati francescani no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Dove vanno a dormire i miei colleghi che insegnano nei conservatori lontani da casa?
Dai preti
che hanno immensi spazi e costano poco.

Piaccia o non piaccia...


----------



## contepinceton (6 Marzo 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> L'inquilino Gio,deve contare piu'della tua amante...guai a scontentarlo.Riduci il canone,prima che lo chieda lui..se paga 15gg dopo,lascia perdere e ringrazia-


Però digiamolo.
Domanda e offerta.
I bolognesi quanto hanno lucrato affittando a uso foresteria agli studenti?
Eh?

AH sai che cosa ho scoperto amico mio?
Tra il 1987 e il 1988 abitavo in via d'Azeglio in uno studentato dei frati francescani.
Lì c'era un bar dove tutte le mattine andava ....il...

Poi l'anno dopo finimmo in via Tibaldi.
La parona si risolse a sistemarci il riscaldamento dopo che degli studenti morirono a causa delle stufe a Kerosene.


----------



## lothar57 (6 Marzo 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Però digiamolo.
> Domanda e offerta.
> I bolognesi quanto hanno lucrato affittando a uso foresteria agli studenti?
> Eh?
> ...



ma io mica sono bolognese..bensi'di lotharopoli..cque chi ha fatto cosi',e'stato bastardo...non si lucra sugli studenti.Poi affitto in nero e'follia...io faccio tutto regolare,come hanno un problema mi faccio in 4


----------



## disincantata (6 Marzo 2014)

Perchè sugli studenti a Venezia, a Roma, a Milano e pure a Bruxelles non lucrano?

Pure a Perugia, ovunque ci sia molta richiesta di locali e posti letto.


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Marzo 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> se hai preso un rosso qui non farci caso: a me capita sempre ogni volta che sminuisco il Tavernello. Ci deve essere qualcuno con un conflitto di interessi.


Ma il tavernello fa cagare onestamente :singleeye:


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Marzo 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io non sono comunista.


Io si


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Marzo 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> per fortuna stanno sparendo..gli ultimi li sta'facendo fuori il bischero grullo terroncello..


Mi son guardata per un attimo allo specchio fossi sparita sul serio ?:singleeye: no ancora ci sono ... :smile: Ricordati di andare a Norcia appena puoi merita


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Marzo 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Non mi ricordo bene in cosa consisteva l'essere di sinistra... ma non c'entrava in qualche modo la tutela dei lavoratori?
> 
> Ho un ricordo vago, invero... è passato tanto, tanto tempo...


Già


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Marzo 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Perchè sugli studenti a Venezia, a Roma, a Milano e pure a Bruxelles non lucrano?
> 
> Pure a Perugia, ovunque ci sia molta richiesta di locali e posti letto.


Altroché :singleeye:


----------



## lothar57 (6 Marzo 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Mi son guardata per un attimo allo specchio fossi sparita sul serio ?:singleeye: no ancora ci sono ... :smile: Ricordati di andare a Norcia appena puoi merita



:up::up::up:sei un tesoro...grazie!!!ehm ehm mi sa che ti vengo anche a trovare...dormi preoccupata!:smile:


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Marzo 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> :up::up::up:sei un tesoro...grazie!!!ehm ehm mi sa che ti vengo anche a trovare...dormi preoccupata!:smile:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: Già so preoccupata di mio ...mi vuoi morta :mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (6 Marzo 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ma io mica sono bolognese..bensi'di lotharopoli..cque chi ha fatto cosi',e'stato bastardo...non si lucra sugli studenti.Poi affitto in nero e'follia...io faccio tutto regolare,come hanno un problema mi faccio in 4


Capito i signori comunisti di Bologna?
Na pacca di soldi sulle spalle degli studenti...


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Marzo 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Beh, ma infatti io non sono esigente in fatto di COSE. Sono esigente in fatto di persone.


Quindi vivi in una topaia dentro una zona industriale?


----------



## sienne (6 Marzo 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Quindi vivi in una topaia dentro una zona industriale?


Il non essere esigenti, lo equivali ad essere trasandati?
Cioè, capisco che non ci tiene "al lusso", ma suppongo,
che la cura delle cose, sia un'altra cosa ... non so.


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Marzo 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Quindi vivi in una topaia dentro una zona industriale?


LOFT


----------



## sienne (6 Marzo 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Il non essere esigenti, lo equivali ad essere trasandati?
> Cioè, capisco che non ci tiene "al lusso", ma suppongo,
> che la cura delle cose, sia un'altra cosa ... non so.


lusso anche inteso come accumulo di possesso ...


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Marzo 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> LOFT


LOL


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Marzo 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> lusso anche inteso come accumulo di possesso ...


Mannò. Intendevo che Fantastica con tutta probabilità è viziata a morte, e quindi quando scrive di non essere esigente in qualcosa è tipo il contrario.


P.S: però che palle dover spiegare l'ironia.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (6 Marzo 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Mannò. Intendevo che Fantastica con tutta probabilità è viziata a morte, e quindi quando scrive di non essere esigente in qualcosa è tipo il contrario.
> 
> 
> P.S: però che palle dover spiegare l'ironia.



É vero. Anche a me succede, non mi capiscono mai...


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Marzo 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> É vero. Anche a me succede, non mi capiscono mai...


Però Sienne è straniera e ci sta.


----------



## sienne (6 Marzo 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Mannò. Intendevo che Fantastica con tutta probabilità è viziata a morte, e quindi quando scrive di non essere esigente in qualcosa è tipo il contrario.
> 
> 
> P.S: però che palle dover spiegare l'ironia.


Sono le tue palle ... e te le tieni ... 

Che vuoi, la mia mente funziona spesso ad equazioni ... 
Anche questo ha una sua ironia ... molto nascosta ... :rotfl:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (6 Marzo 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Però Sienne è straniera e ci sta.



Si, si, non parlavo di lei...


----------



## sienne (6 Marzo 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Però Sienne è straniera e ci sta.


è anche vero, che sarebbe ora che iniziassi a staccarmi dalla parola ... 
questo mi manca ancora ...


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Marzo 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> LOL


:mrgreen: Dai che hai capito di solito nelle zone industriali ci stanno i Loft :mrgreen:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (6 Marzo 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> :mrgreen: Dai che hai capito di solito nelle zone industriali ci stanno i Loft :mrgreen:



Fiammetta ma tu per caso hai visto Marietto in giro? Che da quando ho detto che é mio é sparito! Si sarà spaventato? Eppure non ho nemmeno più la katana, sono buona e coccolosa...


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Marzo 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Fiammetta ma tu per caso hai visto Marietto in giro? *Che da quando ho detto che é mio é sparito! Si sarà spaventato?* Eppure non ho nemmeno più la katana, sono buona e coccolosa...



Playlist: quelle della paura.


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Marzo 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Fiammetta ma tu per caso hai visto Marietto in giro? Che da quando ho detto che é mio é sparito! Si sarà spaventato? Eppure non ho nemmeno più la katana, sono buona e coccolosa...


Devi andare in zona musica  Li di solito ci bazzica sempre :smile: Comunque no non l'ho incrociato qui oggi


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (6 Marzo 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Devi andare in zona musica  Li di solito ci bazzica sempre :smile: Comunque no non l'ho incrociato qui oggi



ho guardato ma non c'è!


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Marzo 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> ho guardato ma non c'è!


Prova con mp


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (6 Marzo 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Prova con mp


Già provato! Non si collega da 3 giorni! 

Sono la solita sfigata...


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Marzo 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Già provato! Non si collega da 3 giorni!
> 
> Sono la solita sfigata...


Sarà  incasinato anche lui tra lavoro e altro :singleeye:


----------



## Sterminator (6 Marzo 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Già provato! Non si collega da 3 giorni!
> 
> Sono la solita sfigata...


Gli avranno tajato la luce...


----------



## contepinceton (7 Marzo 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Mannò. Intendevo che Fantastica con tutta probabilità è viziata a morte, e quindi quando scrive di non essere esigente in qualcosa è tipo il contrario.
> 
> 
> P.S: però che palle dover spiegare l'ironia.


Secondo me non è viziata
Ma viziosa da morire...questo è il problema...

( ma non certo per me):rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (7 Marzo 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Già provato! Non si collega da 3 giorni!
> 
> Sono la solita sfigata...


No
Ho lanciato una maledizione contro di lei.
E' colpevole.
MI ha detto che sono una petonega.

E in mp le ho scritto che pagherà questo affronto.


----------



## Brunetta (7 Marzo 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Sicuramente :Un emisfero, un braccio, una mano, una gamba, un piede, una ciapet ed. una palla son di sinistra per non addentrarci negli organi interni... Il rovescio della medaglia è che io ho le stesse cose pure a destra esclusa una palla ma inclusa una. tetta e ciò mi disarma:rotfl:e dopo questa strullata vado a lavurar... P.. S. ma sei destroide pure tu come Perpli?? :singleeye: ma perchè? :singleeye::carneval:


Ci sono coglioni sia a destra sia a sinistra. Come per molti altri organi. Però c'è chi è pirla senza aggettivi. :mexican:
Mi sembra lapalissiano.


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Marzo 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ci sono coglioni sia a destra sia a sinistra. Come per molti altri organi. Però c'è chi è pirla senza aggettivi. :mexican:
> Mi sembra lapalissiano.


Non posso che quotarti :smile:


----------



## lolapal (7 Marzo 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Playlist: quelle della paura.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## lolapal (7 Marzo 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ci sono coglioni sia a destra sia a sinistra. Come per molti altri organi. Però c'è chi è pirla senza aggettivi. :mexican:
> Mi sembra lapalissiano.


Sì!
:up:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (7 Marzo 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> No
> Ho lanciato una maledizione contro di lei.
> E' colpevole.
> MI ha detto che sono una petonega.
> ...


ma contro di lei chi? Guarda che Marietto é maschio!


----------



## lolapal (7 Marzo 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> ma contro di lei chi? Guarda che *Marietto* é maschio!


(psss... Quinti... l'ho visto bazzicare nella Playlist della gioia di vivere... vai a vedere...)

:mrgreen:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (7 Marzo 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> (psss... Quinti... l'ho visto bazzicare nella Playlist della gioia di vivere... vai a vedere...)
> 
> :mrgreen:



Grazie Lola! L'ho già riacchiappato! Sembro tonta ma sono sveglissima per le questioni importanti


----------



## contepinceton (7 Marzo 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> ma contro di lei chi? Guarda che Marietto é maschio!


Scusa pensavo che parlassi di fantastica...
Sai ieri sera in enoteca vini con assaggi di formaggi francesi...
Stanotte ho fatto un incubo micidiale...
Una ragazza mi ha intortato in un bar...
La porto al motel...
E lei va sotto le coperte
vado a scoprirla e salta fora una vecchia tutta incipriata di bianco...

E mi fa...
Io so nascondere molto bene il mio vero volto....

AL che io spaventatissimo chiamo con il cellulare il quadro antico...
dicendole aiutami c'è una che vuole saltarmi addosso ma io non ti ho tradito...

E lei mi fa ok...

Invece di lei arriva maria disgrassia...
Che mi fa è tua moglie che mi manda....


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (7 Marzo 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Scusa pensavo che parlassi di fantastica...
> Sai ieri sera in enoteca vini con assaggi di formaggi francesi...
> Stanotte ho fatto un incubo micidiale...
> Una ragazza mi ha intortato in un bar...
> ...



Chi è Maria disgrassia?


----------



## contepinceton (7 Marzo 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Chi è Maria disgrassia?


Un'amica di Oscuro
Lui la conosce benissimo...
Chiedi a lui...


----------



## Hellseven (8 Marzo 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> H7, probabilmente avrai visto che io le cazziate a JB non le risparmio quando, secondo me, è fuori luogo con i suoi toni spesso sminuenti ed offensivi.
> Ma io nel commento che ti ha rivolto ho letto altro, sinceramente.
> Ho letto una cosa che sembrava, a me, una pacca sulla spalla, un 'che cazzo dici?' di quelli che si dicono tra amici.
> Se te l'avessi scritto io, probabilmente, avreste(anche Ultimo) interpretato la cosa in modo diverso.
> Mi sento di dire che abbiate frainteso.


Mi sento di dire che è assolutamente possibile, gentile amica. Non userei però l'aggettivo probabile, ma tu mi concederai il beneficio del dubbio.


----------



## Hellseven (8 Marzo 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> l'ho letto anche io così ...
> 
> ...


Mia cara Sienne tu hai per JB la stessa innata simpatia che io ho per Ultimo. E' legittimo e ci porta sempre a essere con loro indulgenti. Ciò detto ripeto che è ben possibile che io mi sia sbagliato. Seppur non probabile...


----------



## Spider (9 Marzo 2014)

*Viola...*
è alta su una rupe.

 un spada enorme, 
grande e biblica,
  le attraversa il cuore.

il sangue allora scivola,
 accarezza i seni,
 scende sui fianchi...
percorre il suo corpo,
arriva alle caviglie...è caldo.

lei guarda le sue mani,
 non son macchiate.
allora le alza nel cielo...

una pioggia incessante, 
si confonde con le sue lacrime.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (9 Marzo 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> *Viola...*
> è alta su una rupe.
> 
> un spada enorme,
> ...



Questa mi ha commossa...


----------



## Fantastica (9 Marzo 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Questa mi ha commossa...


A me è la prima (e la sola!) che non piace.


----------



## sienne (10 Marzo 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Mia cara Sienne tu hai per JB la stessa innata simpatia che io ho per Ultimo. E' legittimo e ci porta sempre a essere con loro indulgenti. Ciò detto ripeto che è ben possibile che io mi sia sbagliato. Seppur non probabile...


Ciao Hellseven,

so scindere ... e ti dirò, divento più indulgente 
verso chi mi è simpatico/a, che viceversa. 

L'ho letta differentemente. Ciò in base a delle espressioni 
passate ... che portano a "inquadrare" un po' la parola scritta.  
Insomma, ciò che sostieni tu, ma all'inverso verso la questione ... 

Va bene così ... 

sienne


----------



## Spider (10 Marzo 2014)

*Sole...

*Sole e i suoi libri di scuola...
le passeggiate nei viali alberati,
 il sole a sprazzi
le chiacchiere futili futili, con le amiche.

i libri e i quaderni legati con l'elastico,
 portati sotto il braccio,
l'astuccio incastrato di lato,
il cuore con la biro blu scarabocchiato.

era una bellissima primavera,
l'aria riempiva i polmoni, 
il sole tiepido scaldava il cuore,
la terra umida ammorbidiva la strada.

Sole non si era mai sentita cosi.
avrebbe potuto volare.

Sole...Sole...

Sole... non si è mai più sentita cosi.


----------



## Buscopann (10 Marzo 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> *Sole...
> 
> *Sole e i suoi libri di scuola...
> le passeggiate nei viali alberati,
> ...


Me sembra 'na canzone di Vasco 

Buscopann

PS. Tranquillo aracnide..che a me Vasco piace un mucchio. Era un complimento. :up:


----------



## Tubarao (10 Marzo 2014)

Busco, io ci vedo più Anna e Marco.


----------



## Spider (10 Marzo 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Me sembra 'na canzone di Vasco
> 
> Buscopann
> 
> PS. Tranquillo aracnide..che a me Vasco piace un mucchio. Era un complimento. :up:



davvero,
ricordami quale?
mi farebbe piacere.
Anna e Marco, come suggerisce il Tuba?


----------



## MK (10 Marzo 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> davvero,
> ricordami quale?
> mi farebbe piacere.
> Anna e Marco, come suggerisce il Tuba?


Come quale canzone di Vasco?


----------



## Sole (10 Marzo 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> *Sole...
> 
> *Sole e i suoi libri di scuola...
> le passeggiate nei viali alberati,
> ...


Che bello! Grazie!

In effetti non mi sono mai più sentita così.


----------



## contepinceton (10 Marzo 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> davvero,
> ricordami quale?
> mi farebbe piacere.
> Anna e Marco, come suggerisce il Tuba?


prima che sia tardi
scrivene una su fantastica...per favore...


----------



## Buscopann (11 Marzo 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> davvero,
> ricordami quale?
> mi farebbe piacere.
> Anna e Marco, come suggerisce il Tuba?


Anna e Marco è di Lucio Dalla. 'Gnurant! 

La tua descrizione mi ricordava il modo di Vasco Rossi di utilizzare le parole. Minimalista, ma pieno di immagini. Non mi riferivo a una canzone specifica,  però quando hai scritto dei libri e dei quaderni di scuola ho pensato immediatamente a Albachiara.

Buscopann


----------



## Sole (11 Marzo 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Anna e Marco è di Lucio Dalla. 'Gnurant!
> 
> La tua descrizione mi ricordava il modo di Vasco Rossi di utilizzare le parole. Minimalista, ma pieno di immagini. Non mi riferivo a una canzone specifica,  però *quando hai scritto dei libri e dei quaderni di scuola ho pensato immediatamente a Albachiara.
> *
> Buscopann


Anch'io.


----------



## Spider (15 Marzo 2014)

Stermy...

le caccole secche secche al naso...
le mutande umide sporche di merda...da tirare da dietro, che danno fastidio.
 piegato, curvo, ma la terra è la terra...
e quel pezzo d'orto dietro casa...qualcuno, lo deve pur innaffiare.
i pomodori freschi...tutta salute.
la zappa stretta tra le mani.
fa caldo, il sole è torrido, è alto.
allora il sudore scivola e imbratta la canottiera.
Maria...Maria, hai visto l'Essselunga?
si, si caro.
 ma non ti affaticare.
non ne vale la pena.
goditi la vita.


----------



## Spider (5 Aprile 2014)

*Disincantata...
*
Disincanta è forte, è potente...
taglia i pomodori, affetta le carote,
si asciuga distrattamente le mani,
si volta a guardare il gatto.
Micio micio...tesoro mio...
Gira ancora il mestolo nella ciotola
sarà una dolce e amara  insalata,
mentre una luce tiepida innonda la cucina...
Pensa Disincantata e pensa...
 mentre gira e aggiusta il sale.
Disincanta lo sa.
i capelli ancora raccolti a caso.
Disincanta lo pensa.
Le viene da ridere e allora lei ride 
e ride.


----------



## disincantata (5 Aprile 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> *Disincantata...
> *
> Disincanta è forte, è potente...
> taglia i pomodori, affetta le carote,
> ...



TUTTO ma niente gatto.:up:


----------



## Spider (5 Aprile 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> TUTTO ma niente gatto.:up:


non dirmi che non ti piacciono i gatti.
questi esseri supremi e ancestrali,
 venuti sulla terra...
cercando ingenuamente di elevarci?


----------



## disincantata (5 Aprile 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> non dirmi che non ti piacciono i gatti.
> questi esseri supremi e ancestrali,
> venuti sulla terra...
> cercando ingenuamente di elevarci?



Mi piacciono solo fuori da casa mia!

Impazzirei ad averne uno in casa.

Questione di pelle!

O io o il gatto.

Non ho neppure il cane!

Niente animali per casa. Brividi.


----------



## Spider (5 Aprile 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Mi piacciono solo fuori da casa mia!
> 
> Impazzirei ad averne uno in casa.
> 
> ...



dovresti provarlo un gatto...
non ti chiede niente, solo coccole quando vuole lui.
riottoso se le vuoi tu...
distante se non ha fame.
veramente un insuperabile qualunquista.
insomma un pochino come tuo marito!!!


----------



## Sterminator (5 Aprile 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> Stermy...
> 
> le caccole secche secche al naso...
> le mutande umide sporche di merda...da tirare da dietro, che danno fastidio.
> ...


Sei rimasto deluso, Gioia, che nun t'ho ringraziato pe' la descrizione perfetta?...

vabbe' lo sai che so' cafone....

altre novita' dalla zoccolona a cui t'accompagni?...

altre inkulate che architettava?

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## disincantata (5 Aprile 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> dovresti provarlo un gatto...
> non ti chiede niente, solo coccole quando vuole lui.
> riottoso se le vuoi tu...
> distante se non ha fame.
> ...



Appunto, uno basta e avanza, no, non entrerà mai un gatto in casa mia.

Non vado neppure a cena da mia sorella che ha il gatto, ne da amici.

O loro o me in casa.


----------



## Spider (5 Aprile 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Sei rimasto deluso, Gioia, che nun t'ho ringraziato pe' la descrizione perfetta?...
> 
> vabbe' lo sai che so' cafone....
> 
> ...


dai che er culo te rode, stronzo.
ma le mutande te le sei lavate...o ancora puzzano dè merda???:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (5 Aprile 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> dai che er culo te rode, stronzo.
> ma le mutande te le sei lavate...o ancora puzzano dè merda???:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


e certo che me rode er culo e pure tanto...

t'invidio e me sogno la notte de pijarme tutte le inkulate che le zoccole te rifilano e tu manco fiati ed abbozzi sempre....

ma gli specchi a casa li hai levati tutti oseno' te sputavi ogni vorta che ce passavi davanti?...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Spider (5 Aprile 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> e certo che me rode er culo e pure tanto...
> 
> t'invidio e me sogno la notte de pijarme tutte le inkulate che le zoccole te rifilano e tu manco fiati ed abbozzi sempre....
> 
> ...


usi pure le K...
ma allora stai avanti!!!!
quanto stai avanti.
te fai la tinta ai capelli e te metti i pantaloni stretti, stretti?
ciao nonno.
pensa alla pensione,
 che te frega.


----------



## Sterminator (5 Aprile 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> usi pure le K...
> ma allora stai avanti!!!!
> quanto stai avanti.
> te fai la tinta ai capelli e te metti i pantaloni stretti, stretti?
> ...


da mo' ke uso le k rincojonito...:rotfl:

avrai avuto no' sprazzo de lucidita'....t'hanno cambiato la cura?...

mo' te saluto che me deprimi e ricordate de lucidarte le corna prima de durmi'...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Spider (5 Aprile 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> da mo' ke uso le k rincojonito...:rotfl:
> 
> avrai avuto no' sprazzo de lucidita'....t'hanno cambiato la cura?...
> 
> ...


vai a durmi????
salutame le pecore.
rincoglionito.


----------



## Spider (11 Aprile 2014)

*Feath...

* la stessa identica mostruosità,
arriva ogni giorno
una moneta legata con uno spago, che gira e gira.
feath la guarda...è la sua moneta,
ora è argento vivo, poi si illumina di bronzo.
feath si chiede e disamina,
 si illude... ma la moneta gira su se stessa e rallenta un poco,
vuole come respirare.
allora Feath indossa veloce la tuta, si immerge nel parco,
 la brina,
 la rugiada
 sulle deboli foglie 
lo riporta alla vita, e allora gira...e gira
è caldo Feath ha corso,
 ha sudato,
  eppure fuori c'è ancora tanto freddo.


----------

